# a mediocre shroom garden thread



## iHearAll (Apr 7, 2017)

shrooms are fun to grow so far! 

here's a thread to let you guys talk, shit on, give advice, or ask stuff that maybe i can answer.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 7, 2017)

i ate only one of the above shroomies and was a nice body high. I then cleaned my house and started working on a larger SGFC.
working on the second flush of the above cake and starting a new cake as well. here's the mini shotgun fruiting chamber.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 7, 2017)

New chamber. Glove box. and cool looking spore spawn that is growing nice electric lines. there is cotton a cotton pad in top of each. pointless. wont do that anymore.
  View attachment 3920688 View attachment 3920689


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 7, 2017)

and im also working on edible culinary strains. here's some shiitake mycellium i just popped into the minifridge on high for their cold shock. one looks like it has metabolites expelled. gross. but i gotta wait a few days to finish their shock. hopefully they dont get upset in there. theyre grown on BRF cakes with bamboo skewers poked in. not sure it will fruit but bamboo is readily available for me.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 8, 2017)

Bust up a couple of your colonized cube cakes before they fruit and spawn them to a bulk tub!

Those cubes in your first pics look like some nice fatties!


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 8, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Bust up a couple of your colonized cube cakes before they fruit and spawn them to a bulk tub!
> 
> Those cubes in your first pics look like some nice fatties!


Thanks, ppl keep saying monotubs are the way to go, I like the cheapness of brf and having something to do. Im not a dealer and would quickly feel like taking a break of i had constant bulk supply the of cubes. I am however getting psilocybe cyanescens which pretty much require a bulk tek. But I may experiment with different methods of fruiting them since summer is on the way and they won't fruit outside until winter for me.

Id love to see any of your grows, so feel free to drop pics on this thread whenever. 

That^ goes for anyone.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 10, 2017)

2 days later.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> 2 days later.
> View attachment 3922214 View attachment 3922215


LMAO !!!!
that is one of the best flushes I have ever seen on . SINGLE brf CAKE.
so much well done. I am impressed.

*I wish You the best adventures with those.*


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 10, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LMAO !!!!
> that is one of the best flushes I have ever seen on . SINGLE brf CAKE.
> so much well done. I am impressed.
> 
> *I wish You the best adventures with those.*


thanks friend. hope to see you around. i soaked for 4 hours after i saw pinning. slightly different but the pins fattened up nicely


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks good. I think the term mediocre is selling yourself short. I'm a fellow cake grower myself. Grown other ways but come back the pk tek. In between grows, I use the pressure cooker for beans and roasts. Excess crop stored in the cake jars.


Peace in all your journeys.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 10, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Looks good. I think the term mediocre is selling yourself short. I'm a fellow cake grower myself. Grown other ways but come back the pk tek. In between grows, I use the pressure cooker for beans and roasts. Excess crop stored in the cake jars.
> 
> 
> Peace in all your journeys.


lol thank you,
i went with mediocre because the size is pretty small. ive been cooking rice in the PC and it comes out just plain perfect and doesnt stick to the pot! i dont do much cooking at home and have no microwave to reheat anything. so, i waste a ton of food but fortunately compost it all.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 10, 2017)

Keep dunking it. I've gotten up to 4 flushes off one cake. I do the same. Harvest the fruit, dunk the cake, roll in vermiculite and back in the chamber.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 10, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Keep dunking it. I've gotten up to 4 flushes off one cake. I do the same. Harvest the fruit, dunk the cake, roll in vermiculite and back in the chamber.


certainly will! i will be practicing with more strains very very very soon (maybe by the weekend). stay tuned and keep leaving advice as you please.


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> and im also working on edible culinary strains. here's some shiitake mycellium i just popped into the minifridge on high for their cold shock. one looks like it has metabolites expelled. gross. but i gotta wait a few days to finish their shock. hopefully they dont get upset in there. theyre grown on BRF cakes with bamboo skewers poked in. not sure it will fruit but bamboo is readily available for me.
> View attachment 3920703


Where did you get the shiitake spores from? I was looking for some edible spores yesterday but the only ones I could find were really expensive.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 10, 2017)

farmasensist said:


> Where did you get the shiitake spores from? I was looking for some edible spores yesterday but the only ones I could find were really expensive.


10$ free shipping on ebay!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> thanks friend. hope to see you around. i soaked for 4 hours after i saw pinning. slightly different but the pins fattened up nicely


well hot diggidy . great tip. +rep


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

for real...i am mad impressed with Your flush here ^
You are a genius. Dunking after pinning... what a guy.

PLEASE, post Your harvest, @iHearAll


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2017)

Has *anyone* ever eaten *mdma* on psilocybin mushrooms ?


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 10, 2017)

First time I ate shrooms yes. Little reefer too. Excellent visuals. No body load. I remember the leafs of a silk acacia causing a trace in the morning sun that stuck with me to this day.

Later, 2cb and 4acoDMT had done on a few occasions. That's similar to psilocin and molly together. But also not at all lmao.

Edit, I wouldn't advocate RC to anyone


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## iHearAll (Apr 11, 2017)

spores EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## calliandra (Apr 11, 2017)

here too!!!  ok somewhere in there anyway...
(found these in the garden!)


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 11, 2017)

calliandra said:


> here too!!! View attachment 3922748 ok somewhere in there anyway...
> (found these in the garden!)


Woohoo garden morrels!! Pick those things. They look delicious. Good wood loving strain if I recall. Ill be attempting these soon. Fungi is so freaking cool!


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 11, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> 10$ free shipping on ebay!


Thanks, I didn't even think to look on e-bay. I looked some more yesterday and found sporeworks had a lot to choose from $18 each or 4 for $60 wasn't too bad.

Those things are looking really good. Enjoy them.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 11, 2017)

farmasensist said:


> Thanks, I didn't even think to look on e-bay. I looked some more yesterday and found sporeworks had a lot to choose from $18 each or 4 for $60 wasn't too bad.
> 
> Those things are looking really good. Enjoy them.


i have used sporeworks quite a few times. i actually just put and order in last week for black garden morels (like @calliandra 's photo above) and thailand's panaeolus cyanescens goliath like i used to forage in the pacific islands. if you havent ordered yet from sporeworks they are advertisers at shroomery so get yourself a membership and let them know you are a member wen ordering, i would order over the phone for reduced costs. Theyre in eastern daylight time from TN. you'll get a free cubensis syringe or print if you are a shroomery member.


----------



## calliandra (Apr 11, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Woohoo garden morrels!! Pick those things. They look delicious. Good wood loving strain if I recall. Ill be attempting these soon. Fungi is so freaking cool!


they are ^^
Wood loving you say? 
The places I tried to read up on them weren't sure whether they're mycorrhizal, and that they can't be cultivated at allllll 
So it'S going to be exciting to see how yours do!

But wood loving would match up with the others I just saw this afternoon, growing in pine bark mulch between what will one day perhaps become shrubs (in the "garden" of my new place).
These newer ones have much darker caps though. Also they don't hardly smell, and I don't get the feeling I want to eat them, like I did with the first morel I took home for identification 
I'll go collect them anyways I think, at least some that may have kept safe from lapdog shit and all that city stuff 

I gave the other to my neighbor in thanks for shooing vandals and thieves out of my garden lately  But I kept the first, it's going into a topinambur soup next weekend, yum!


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 11, 2017)

calliandra said:


> they are ^^
> Wood loving you say?
> The places I tried to read up on them weren't sure whether they're mycorrhizal, and that they can't be cultivated at allllll
> So it'S going to be exciting to see how yours do!
> ...


Here's what I was given to go by with warning that I may very well not be successful.

Quote from sporeworks

*Cultivation Difficulty:* Difficult
*Type:* Edible
*Substrate:* Grass seed, hardwood sawdust
*Colonization/Fruiting Temperatures:* 70-75F/40-60F
*Sclerotia Formation Temperature:* 60-65F

Landscape morels are considered good candidates for cultivation since they don't appear to be dependent on seed plants for fruiting. Morchella importuna is fairly common in the northwest of North America with unconfirmed reports in the Midwest and East. It is usually found in gardens, planters and landscaping sites in early spring.

The morel strain provided here was isolated from a wild Oregon, USA specimen and successfully fruited in a disturbed garden habitat in March 2004. This sample was previously provided as "Morchella elata group" but was recently confirmed to be Morchella importuna through genetic analysis.

*Currently, there is no reliable method of fruiting morels under laboratory conditions.* We offer this species for experimental purposes and make no guarantees beyond the viability of the culture and its ability to form sclerotia. Outdoor cultivation is recommended for the highest chance of success.

See also Morchella rufobrunnea - Yellow Landscape Morel.

The formation of sclerotia is widely accepted as the preliminary stage to the formation of morel mushrooms. A morel sclerotium is a hard mass of compressed mycelium that forms underground during the late spring and summer. It is thought to be a dormant structure in the morel lifecycle that allows it to over-winter. The sclerotium can then quickly spring to life with the warm spring rains.

Current successful cultivation method:

Using a presealable MycoBag(TM) with self-healing injection port, place a cup or so of soaked and well drained grass seed on the bottom near the injection site and a thick layer of moist hardwood sawdust on top. Seal with an impulse sealer and sterilized at 15psi for 2-3 hours. After cooling, inject the culture syringe into the grass seed and let it colonize at 60-65F for at least 3 weeks. Do not mix the grass seed with the sawdust. The morel mycelium will feed on the grass seed and use that energy to grow sclerotia in the nutrient poor sawdust. There should be plenty of the small orange sclerotia visible before planting outside. In November-January, dig a small depression in a shady garden area and sprinkle it heavily with garden lime. Dump out the sawdust layer into the depression and cover it with garden soil mixed with a few handfuls of lime and ignore it. With luck, morels will appear in the spring. Alternative methods recommend mixing wood ash with the sclerotia as black morels are often associated with burn sites. This was not attempted with this strain.

The above method can be attempted with jars but the grass seed should be placed on top of the sawdust instead of the bottom.

We would be interested in any reports of success with this culture.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 12, 2017)

farmasensist said:


> Where did you get the shiitake spores from? I was looking for some edible spores yesterday but the only ones I could find were really expensive.


Here's a a trustworthy vendor, decent selection of edible cultures and fairly priced https://thesporedepot.com/shop/edible-mushroom-cultures/shiitake-mushroom-lentinula-edodes/


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 12, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Here's a a trustworthy vendor, decent selection of edible cultures and fairly priced https://thesporedepot.com/shop/edible-mushroom-cultures/shiitake-mushroom-lentinula-edodes/


Their supplies are really cheap. $.90 for a syringe? Wow


----------



## calliandra (Apr 12, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Here's what I was given to go by with warning that I may very well not be successful.
> 
> Quote from sporeworks
> 
> ...


Intriguing! 
I checked on the morels in the new yard, and decided I'm not eating those, though I do think (+ confirmed by a cook who has seen lots of morels heeh) they're legit.
  
They just smell of nothing at all, poor things 
I crumbled up that one and dumped it under my raspberries.

IS there anything I could try and find out by examining them that could be helpful for your attempt?
I do want to unearth another that's growing right by the house I'm in (it'S in a place less prone to dogshit - what a turn-off, they do look quite like haha), check out if I can see the mycelium and transfer it to the foot of one of my peonies...

Cheers!


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 13, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Intriguing!
> I checked on the morels in the new yard, and decided I'm not eating those, though I do think (+ confirmed by a cook who has seen lots of morels heeh) they're legit.
> View attachment 3923756 View attachment 3923757
> They just smell of nothing at all, poor things
> ...


What kind of microscopic life is found on and next to the morel mycelium? I have read they are mycorrhizae, is there a plant nearby? What age is the plant? Have any plants recently deceased? Maybe the morel sucks the life from it to fruit. 

I have also seen morels grown in greenhouses in 20cm deep 60×60cm with no plants nearby which furthers me to believe they are decay hungry. Possibly root decay?

Could morel mycelium be beneficial to periodically apply to indoor no till containers?


----------



## calliandra (Apr 13, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> What kind of microscopic life is found on and next to the morel mycelium? I have read they are mycorrhizae, is there a plant nearby? What age is the plant? Have any plants recently deceased? Maybe the morel sucks the life from it to fruit.
> 
> I have also seen morels grown in greenhouses in 20cm deep 60×60cm with no plants nearby which furthers me to believe they are decay hungry. Possibly root decay?
> 
> Could morel mycelium be beneficial to periodically apply to indoor no till containers?


I found a third morel site - where I was mixing my compost last fall, there had been a pine tree there before, roots still in the ground, it was cut down last autumn after having died all summer from a fungal disease that carries with the wind, I forget what it's called.
So decay there for sure 

I started inspecting the morels by my house, took pix while unearthing them too for you, and looked at the soil and a rubbery-feeling sort of thing that extends from the morels stem (could that be the mycelium?? I don't really know anything about mushrooms lol) ... and now I'm sooo tired I can't, just can't, do one.more.thing. OK except maybe roll one haha 
Today was super busy 
So I'll update in more detail tomorrow


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> spores EVERYWHERE!!!


yo @iHearAll ... where is some more shroom harvest porn ?!?!?!


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yo @iHearAll ... where is some more shroom harvest porn ?!?!?!


dried on a piece of parchment paper laid on a heat mat over night. yielded 5g, cracker dry. took two prints as well (as seen by the missing caps in pic one.
 
ahhhh, there are the caps, better 

new cake forming knots. 


more spawn jars in place. one is entering the consolidation period this weekend. next weekend will birth this one. 

shiitakes still forming bark, one still sitting in it's own piss.
 

and some poppy tea from mite damaged leaves.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 13, 2017)

calliandra said:


> I found a third morel site - where I was mixing my compost last fall, there had been a pine tree there before, roots still in the ground, it was cut down last autumn after having died all summer from a fungal disease that carries with the wind, I forget what it's called.
> So decay there for sure
> 
> I started inspecting the morels by my house, took pix while unearthing them too for you, and looked at the soil and a rubbery-feeling sort of thing that extends from the morels stem (could that be the mycelium?? I don't really know anything about mushrooms lol) ... and now I'm sooo tired I can't, just can't, do one.more.thing. OK except maybe roll one haha
> ...


"stolen from shroomery"










*How to turn cells into morels*
At Diversified Natural Products Inc. in Scottville, growing morels requires many steps, perfect conditions and advanced scientific techniques.


The process starts with a substrate, or growing medium, made of leaf and bark composts, plus a second medium of steamed wheat mixed with sugar and yeast. The wheat is the food for the morel's first stage of growth.


Each day, 600 one-gallon starter bags of substrate are prepared by hand, with a layer of wheat on the bottom and compost on top. The bags are wheeled into a walk-in steel chamber, where they're sterilized to kill organisms that might hinder the growth process.


After cooling, the compost is sprinkled with wheat grains covered in morel inoculate -- the microscopic cells that start the growing process.


The inoculate is continuously produced in DNP's high-tech lab, which features HEPA filters, biohazard hoods to kill contaminants, and a cryo-freezer where the company's proprietary stock cultures are held at minus-80 degrees Celsius.


After being inoculated, the bags of compost and wheat are set in a climate-controlled room.


There, over the next five to six weeks, the inoculate will grow white, weblike strands that reach down through the dark compost and into the nutrient-rich wheat at the bottom of the bag. At the end of this stage, the web-filled compost will have solidified into a black, rock-like mass called a sclerotia.


The sclerotia is broken into chunks and planted in trays of soil. Over the next six weeks, the trays are moved through a series of rooms with varying levels of heat, light and humidity.


Ten to 12 weeks after being started, a new crop of brown, elongated, crinkly-capped morels is ready for harvest.


DNP's other strains of mushrooms are less labor intensive, because they grow in the bags in which they're first planted, but like the morels, all require individual handling and carefully controlled growing conditions.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2017)

wow, thank You so much @iHearAll .
very impressed with Your yield and outcomes.
Are You going to journey with that batch or are You saving up? 1UP

also, are You going to throw away that "one sitting in its own piss"?
I have never heard of any BRF cake coming out healthy or good in that type of situation.
I'd toss that thing right away. <-------------


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 13, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> wow, thank You so much @iHearAll .
> very impressed with Your yield and outcomes.
> Are You going to journey with that batch or are You saving up? 1UP
> 
> ...


Im going to see what it does since I have never seen it happen. Reports say to just rinse it off after birthing. On first thought I wouldn't imagine it would need to soak yet again, but maybe soaking in fresh water would actually be beneficial. Anyway, I went ahead and birthed it and will see what it does. It smelled pretty fresh and not fermented or putrid.

I would like to take a trip tomorrow afternoon and may microdose during the week ahead. I microdosed two days ago and was very pleased. That was roughly a quarter gram. Lasting only an hour.


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2017)

Learn to put some verm top and bottom in your jar, it stops piss from pooling, and when small amounts do, it keeps the cake off it.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 20, 2017)

farm to table
       
slurp


----------



## calliandra (Apr 21, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> farm to table
> View attachment 3928351 View attachment 3928352 View attachment 3928353 View attachment 3928354 View attachment 3928355 View attachment 3928356 View attachment 3928357
> slurp


Please excuse my ignorance, but do youz cook that, is it like a soup then?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> farm to table
> View attachment 3928351 View attachment 3928352 View attachment 3928353 View attachment 3928354 View attachment 3928355 View attachment 3928356 View attachment 3928357
> slurp


do You have a recipe ? what temperature do You use ?


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 21, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> do You have a recipe ? what temperature do You use ?


That was 17g fresh picked. I bring the water to a boil and then add shrooms, bring it down to a light bubble or just simmer around medium heat for an hour, add water as needed. I like to have only a little half cup to drink. Second teas from them are ok but not as strong. 

I had thought I over cooked them in this instance because I forgot to turn the stove off and went out for 30-40 minutes. When I got back there was no water left but a golden grime on the pan and the diced shrooms still a little moist. I added a little water and stirred to get the sludge dissolved. There appeared to be no loss in potency. I had a great time and went on a few long bike rides to help my nerves and stress . I later made a second tea the same way using 3 g of dried shrooms and consumed that. Very pleasant and had no body stone but a nice liberating state of mind with great metalicized visuals


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 21, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but do youz cook that, is it like a soup then?


Yes indeed, it removes the stomach discomfort later when you examine yourself. Psychedelics have a very manageable effect when you have minimal discomforts. It becomes like a second sobriety of increased confidence and will provide a renewal of the body. You don't need to eat the chopped shrooms if you brew your tea long enough, I do an hour or a few 20 minute teas that add up to around an hour. It has more a lsd effect with tea. It has more of a cannabis edibles times two when you just eat the shrooms. All liberating none the less


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 21, 2017)

What a bummer! The psilocybe cyanescens spore syringe I sourced from an ebay vendor had trichoderma spores! What a waste of money! Bastard.... Out to the worm bin with you...


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Apr 22, 2017)

Not knockin it, but monotubs is much better, I did brf also as suggested my first run , but if your conscious of contams and how to prevent spreading them, its no harder spawning grain to bulk subtrate, I use coir. Maybe I'll start a thread, I got a few tubs to spawn soon


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> Not knockin it, but monotubs is much better, I did brf also as suggested my first run , but if your conscious of contams and how to prevent spreading them, its no harder spawning grain to bulk subtrate, I use coir. Maybe I'll start a thread, I got a few tubs to spawn soon


Maybe using pan cyans, I dont want manure in these grows. Im going to knock up a jars of grass coffee and vermin. If it performs ill possibly attempt bulk but I really dont need that many shrooms. It would just slow down the harvest frequency. I am going to start LC and agar spawning.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Apr 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Maybe using pan cyans, I dont want manure in these grows. Im going to knock up a jars of grass coffee and vermin. If it performs ill possibly attempt bulk but I really dont need that many shrooms. It would just slow down the harvest frequency. I am going to start LC and agar spawning.


I use straight coir no manure,


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)

I get my spawn bags and bulk sub today. What strains are you running? I think I'm going to run the Maz first. My bulk sub is primarily pasteurized manure; horse, I believe?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)

Maz:
http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Mazatapec-Spore-Syringe-Microscopy-Kit.html

Huautla:
http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Huautla-Spore-Syringe-Microscopy-Kit.html

Spawn bags:
http://www.shroomsupply.com/grain-spawn/sterilized-substrate-organic-rye-berries

Bulk sub:
http://www.shroomsupply.com/bulk-substrates/pre-pasteurized-mushroom-compost?zenid=818ktfqjc7uprbl82o1fe573v7


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> I use straight coir no manure,


Zero amendments? That's amazing. So the grain spawn provides enough nutrition?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Zero amendments? That's amazing. So the grain spawn provides enough nutrition?


For the mycelium colonization. I have bulk sub for the tub.

Edit: oh, wrong person.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 22, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I get my spawn bags and bulk sub today. What strains ar
> e you running? I think I'm going to run the Maz first. My bulk sub is primarily pasteurized manure; horse, I believe?


im working on fruiting psilocybe cubensis treasure coast and shiitake right now. next in line is more treasure coast and shiitake.

the shiitake is growing on BRF and bamboo. I dont know if it will fruit.

then cubensis huatla, which are on BRF and most have germinated since last weekend.

then panaeolus cyanescens goliath on dried scissor-chopped grass, coffee grind/peat bokashi, and vermiculite, with a dash of azomite and BRF. i just knocked up this substrate today, ill see how it is going next week.

i am trying to salvage a syringe of psilocybe cyanescens. I used more than half of the syringe knocking up brf and oak chips but either the syringe was contaminated being that it is from an ebay vendor or the PC didnt sterilize the wood chips very well. i discarded 4 out of seven of those jars into the worm bin and the three that are left dont seem to want to germinate. So, im going to make an LC and agar plate of what is left in the syringe. If the agar gets contaminated ill try isolating it by transfers in my glove box. if the LC get contaminated, idk ill just discard it into some wood and buy from sporeworks like i should have originally.

im running out of jars and when the shiitake WBS spawn is ready i will begin experimenting with black morels

shiitake grain spawn from G2G, i do see some sketchy spots but i think it is the grey of cracked seeds, ill be more sure pretty soon. none the less, shiitake seems to fight contamination pretty well 
i really pressed these "grass/coffee/peat/verm/brf" cakes in the jar so it resembled the consistency of manure a little better. this should be pan cyan soonish
 treasure coasts of various ages
 and kombucha

oh and huatla germ


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Apr 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Zero amendments? That's amazing. So the grain spawn provides enough nutrition?


Im sure I could get better flushes with ammending, but I do believe the coir has something in it to feed the myc, it is organic matter.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> Im sure I could get better flushes with ammending, but I do believe the coir has something in it to feed the myc, it is organic matter.


Fascinating you just inspired me to try this soon. I guess after my agar spawn gets up and running I mind as well experiment with monotubs. Thanks!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> im working on fruiting psilocybe cubensis treasure coast and shiitake right now. next in line is more treasure coast and shiitake.
> 
> the shiitake is growing on BRF and bamboo. I dont know if it will fruit.
> 
> ...


Damn.. I have to step up my shroom game. Haha!


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> i will begin experimenting with black morels


Dont expect much on that one, I have tried 3 kinds of morels and couldnt unlock it's secret, I gave up . that would be fucking awesome though if you could get them to fruit , it would be a million dollar process if it was repeatable. I could get yellows to friut but it was not repeatable with the same outcomes each time ,. but at the same time you would take my mid april to mid may job of finding them to sell to people for outrageous prices, lol


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 22, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> Dont expect much on that one, I have tried 3 kinds of morels and couldnt unlock it's secret, I gave up . that would be fucking awesome though if you could get them to fruit , it would be a million dollar process if it was repeatable. I could get yellows to friut but it was not repeatable with the same outcomes each time ,. but at the same time you would take my mid april to mid may job of finding them to sell to people for outrageous prices, lol


It really seems like they require a season, I was thinking of using a minifridge with a 8.5w led bulb placed inside for fruiting. Same with ps. Cyans. Its require daily fanning and misting. A buddy recommended I tap through the shell on the minifridge and run an air pump though. Id need to caulk the hole up nicely and use a brewing air lock on the exhaust. But it is a doable design. Will it work? I have no clue.


----------



## Budget Buds (Apr 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> It really seems like they require a season, I was thinking of using a minifridge with a 8.5w led bulb placed inside for fruiting. Same with ps. Cyans. Its require daily fanning and misting. A buddy recommended I tap through the shell on the minifridge and run an air pump though. Id need to caulk the hole up nicely and use a brewing air lock on the exhaust. But it is a doable design. Will it work? I have no clue.


I got close with yellows, it took a substrate of soil from under an elm tree that had been killed by dutch elm disease, there is some sort of bond there between either the elm and the morel or the disease and the morel , it came to me when i realized that most of the yellow/whites i found were under the dead elms, i used a kiddie pool in the basement , it worked but it didnt , i would get them to pop and then they would die and never mature , it was interesting but my passion is cannabis


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 22, 2017)

Budget Buds said:


> I got close with yellows, it took a substrate of soil from under an elm tree that had been killed by dutch elm disease, there is some sort of bond there between either the elm and the morel or the disease and the morel , it came to me when i realized that most of the yellow/whites i found were under the dead elms, i used a kiddie pool in the basement , it worked but it didnt , i would get them to pop and then they would die and never mature , it was interesting but my passion is cannabis


I may try some pretty unorthodox experiments to boost rhizomorphic mycelium and hopefully in turn, higher fruit probablility. I had recently read about a high voltage shock in agar stage to reform tomentose into rhizomorphic. I made a flyback circuit that would deliver one 10Mhz pulse of around 40kV. I theorize that the morels mycelium is tapping into the dead trees root system via bacteria and mycorrhiza. It doubtfully turns the roots on but would tap into a generous source of nutrition. I think it would be easiest if the growing geometry was more electrical in shape.. Sounds like a doosey but I said way more words about theory versus the actual process. Its just a single zap, the writer noted it doubled yield of shiitake fruits.

There is currently at least one repeatable process of morel cultivation using leaf compost substrate. Its posted a page back I think. Ill drag it up again later when I start spawn


----------



## Pakalolo-Wahine (Apr 23, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3922723 View attachment 3922722


Hello, noobie here with stupid questions on my first grow. Inoculated (6) 1/2 pint jars 3/31/17 with B+ strain syringe . 5 showed mycelium growth within 3 - 4 days. The 6th jar didn't show anything till 4/14/17 and has reached 50% in a week.1 jar was completely colonized 4/15 and from what I read, needed another week to fully colonize the center. Yesterday I saw pinning in 3 of my other jars that were about 95% colonized. Panic set in ... I birthed 5 of them and will just throw the last one in when done. Did a dunk and roll. Temp is 79 / humidity 99%. Should I have birthed them or waited for 100% colonization? Am I doing this right and can I expect my cakes to continue pinning or did I fuck up?


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 23, 2017)

Pakalolo-Wahine said:


> Hello, noobie here with stupid questions on my first grow. Inoculated (6) 1/2 pint jars 3/31/17 with B+ strain syringe . 5 showed mycelium growth within 3 - 4 days. The 6th jar didn't show anything till 4/14/17 and has reached 50% in a week.1 jar was completely colonized 4/15 and from what I read, needed another week to fully colonize the center. Yesterday I saw pinning in 3 of my other jars that were about 95% colonized. Panic set in ... I birthed 5 of them and will just throw the last one in when done. Did a dunk and roll. Temp is 79 / humidity 99%. Should I have birthed them or waited for 100% colonization? Am I doing this right and can I expect my cakes to continue pinning or did I fuck up?


Most wait for 100% colonization because it is the best defense against contaminations that want the substrate. I suppose you did the right thing but the pins would have developed fine if you gave them a little extra time to colonize the jar completely. The pins would have matured into shroom but would remain sterile. You could then have picked these when birthing. But as long as you remove the uncolonized substrate before placing it in your fruiting chamber you should see growth continue relatively normal. Maybe a delay between flushes but if you don't get a contam in between then keep them going.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Apr 23, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Fascinating you just inspired me to try this soon. I guess after my agar spawn gets up and running I mind as well experiment with monotubs. Thanks!


 I just spawned a tub today I'll put up pics when things get iteresting


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 24, 2017)

this thread is awesome so far.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 25, 2017)

any updates, op? @iHearAll


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 25, 2017)

so while applying all this bandage tape to try and keep out fungus gnats i must have brought in trich spores that attacked the questionable shiitake cake and because there was a cubensis cake being repeatedly attacked by gnats i removed that one as well. it seemed to have stalled it. there is only one remaining and i will attempt to get one decent flush out of it while i consiladate a few cakes a bit longer. i would like to eradicate the gnat problem before adding more cakes. i did notice a gnat fly out today even after removing the other two cakes. meaning this cake left in here has likely been impregnated with gnat eggs. 

i squished the shiitake cake into the broken end of a log. maybe it will grow inside before the wildlife finds it and eats up the mycelium.

the stalled cubensis cake was broken up and mixed into a typically moist and shaded spot outside. i added a bit of straw and compost rich soil. 

clearly slowed down on the fruits forming but if the bugs dont cause too much parasitic damage to this one below i may just see another flush before i decide to bury this cake and clean the entire chamber..
  
the air flow has definitely been restricted by the tape but if i can sound proof a larger but louder air pump i will upgrade it to a 950gph pump to recycle air periodically throughout the day. problem is it is loud as all hell. right now i am only using a dinky fish bowl aquarium pump.  
huatla germ coming along 
left are treasure coast ready to fruit but i will hold back a few days to see what is going on with the bug and contam situation. back is panaeolus cyanescens (no germ yet), couple of cubensis treasure cost that are a bir slower to colonize have been separated for observation, and the shiitake WBS spawn are almost completely colonized but with some yeast colonies growing by their side. The shiitake spawn will be for plugs and then later for outdoor garden logs, so yeast is welcome.
 
this guy here (treasure coast G2G spawn) is growing up the sides of the container! mi gusto. I will probably fruit this and one other right in their jars


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 25, 2017)

Not to hijack, but how's this for a monotub, @iHearAll? This is not my forte. Thinking about running it upside down. Top of records collection in the back for size reference.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 25, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not to hijack, but how's this for a monotub, @iHearAll? This is not my forte. Thinking about running it upside down. Top of records collection in the back for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 3931154


I think it will work but it looks a tad shallow. Although cubes don't grow that tall. The biggest setback I see would be the polyfill holes would be dang close to the substrate level. So, you plan on break up the spawn bags and placing them in the tub (separetly I imagine) with just a casing layer? Or are you intending to colonize more pasteurized substrate when the bags enter the tub? I think you have room to add substrate so that after the grain spawn is added, you're only two or three inches deep. I wouldnt do it upside down though, it went hold moisture well due to the seal of the lid being below everything. The green color of the lid won't effect the fruiting much negatively but if you have to see it from above I would get a different tub.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Apr 27, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I think it will work but it looks a tad shallow. Although cubes don't grow that tall. The biggest setback I see would be the polyfill holes would be dang close to the substrate level. So, you plan on break up the spawn bags and placing them in the tub (separetly I imagine) with just a casing layer? Or are you intending to colonize more pasteurized substrate when the bags enter the tub? I think you have room to add substrate so that after the grain spawn is added, you're only two or three inches deep. I wouldnt do it upside down though, it went hold moisture well due to the seal of the lid being below everything. The green color of the lid won't effect the fruiting much negatively but if you have to see it from above I would get a different tub.


I think this aught to be mentioned, my best tub was a tub of Cambodians, normally not very large fruits. I left town while they colonized. My normal methods are to introduce airflow with the presence of knots showing, well being away i didnt have a chance to so they consolidated and fruited with NO airflow, and better than i could imagine, the fatest cambos Ive seen, and spit out more full flushes then prevous tubs. I will be messing with limitiled airflow in the future, even with none there is still the constant evap/condensation occuring within the tub that permits fruiting


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Apr 27, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not to hijack, but how's this for a monotub, @iHearAll? This is not my forte. Thinking about running it upside down. Top of records collection in the back for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 3931154


dont try upside down, youll only be mad at yourself after. Enough light gets in through the sides, the mushies dont need full direct light. The tub could work, although if it were me Id have less holes/tightly packed holes to limit evap in the shallower tub, and a shallower substrate as well


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 27, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I think it will work but it looks a tad shallow. Although cubes don't grow that tall. The biggest setback I see would be the polyfill holes would be dang close to the substrate level. So, you plan on break up the spawn bags and placing them in the tub (separetly I imagine) with just a casing layer? Or are you intending to colonize more pasteurized substrate when the bags enter the tub? I think you have room to add substrate so that after the grain spawn is added, you're only two or three inches deep. I wouldnt do it upside down though, it went hold moisture well due to the seal of the lid being below everything. The green color of the lid won't effect the fruiting much negatively but if you have to see it from above I would get a different tub.


I plan on mixing 2lbs of knocked rye berry to 5 lbs of mushroom compost.

And, yeah, you're probably right. Thanks, bro.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> I think this aught to be mentioned, my best tub was a tub of Cambodians, normally not very large fruits. I left town while they colonized. My normal methods are to introduce airflow with the presence of knots showing, well being away i didnt have a chance to so they consolidated and fruited with NO airflow, and better than i could imagine, the fatest cambos Ive seen, and spit out more full flushes then prevous tubs. I will be messing with limitiled airflow in the future, even with none there is still the constant evap/condensation occuring within the tub that permits fruiting


I noticed a lot of knots forming when I took a break ffrom air flow as well. But when I resumed air flow they seem to have paused the formation of pins. I think most forums make it sound like the shrooms need a way more attention then we should.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 29, 2017)

finally some pinning. i am noticing more pinning closer to the bubbling water and on the bottom where the water collects. It's in an Al dish with a few 1/8" holes in the bottom but the cake is sitting on a layer of damp vermiculite. i cut a slice off that i thought was green. turned out to be blueing and realized it was a bruise from where i held the cake originally. i added three more cakes (not pictured) and theyre sitting on a cotton pad each that grew along with them in their jars. i noticed it was coursing with mycellium when i birthed them and since i would set them on wet verm i figure ill just set them on wet cotton, i still rolled them in vermiculite.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 29, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> finally some pinning. i am noticing more pinning closer to the bubbling water and on the bottom where the water collects. It's in an Al dish with a few 1/8" holes in the bottom but the cake is sitting on a layer of damp vermiculite. i cut a slice off that i thought was green. turned out to be blueing and realized it was a bruise from where i held the cake originally. i added three more cakes (not pictured) and theyre sitting on a cotton pad each that grew along with them in their jars. i noticed it was coursing with mycellium when i birthed them and since i would set them on wet verm i figure ill just set them on wet cotton, i still rolled them in vermiculite.
> View attachment 3933477 View attachment 3933479 View attachment 3933480


I just got some mycelial growth on the bottom. Mazatapec, I hear, is somewhat of a slower colonizer.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 29, 2017)

progress on the huatla ps cubensis. (myc porn)
the only psilocybe cyanescens (right). It was germinated on BRF/oak. notice how the mycelium is only growing on the oak!!! fascinating, proved me wrong. im preparing a single jar cram packed with bamboo slivers. i would like to transfer myc over to it when this jar is stronger. i also knocked up a few more jars today to keep us perpetuating. I am going to attempt this BRF/oak substrate using huatla ps cubensis, which does not NORMALLY grow on wood indoors but reports, which i can share links if anyone cares, it will grow on fucking anything, including bamboo, so i figure oak is ok.





Olive Drab Green said:


> I just got some mycelial growth on the bottom. Mazatapec, I hear, is somewhat of a slower colonizer.


got any bookmarks on the strain?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 29, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> progress on the huatla ps cubensis. (myc porn)View attachment 3933489
> the only psilocybe cyanescens (right). It was germinated on BRF/oak. notice how the mycelium is only growing on the oak!!! fascinating, proved me wrong.View attachment 3933488 im preparing a single jar cram packed with bamboo slivers. i would like to transfer myc over to it when this jar is stronger. i also knocked up a few more jars today to keep us perpetuating. I am going to attempt this BRF/oak substrate using huatla ps cubensis, which does not NORMALLY grow on wood indoors but reports, which i can share links if anyone cares, it will grow on fucking anything, including bamboo, so i figure oak is ok.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.mushrooms.com/mazatapec-cubensis

It's a strain used by the Mazatec Tribe. Mazatapec was an accidental bastardization on the part of the collector that stuck.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 29, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> https://www.mushrooms.com/mazatapec-cubensis
> 
> It's a strain used by the Mazatec Tribe. Mazatapec was an accidental bastardization on the part of the collector that stuck.


interesting that Wasson was mentioned. There is a Salvia Divinorum named after Wasson and Hoffman. I have no doubt it the same Wasson, as he probably brought back one of the original cuttings from mexico. But could the Hoffman in the name be in reference to Albert Hoffman? Squirrel. sorry. Im going to want a print of that mazatec btw


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 29, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> interesting that Wasson was mentioned. There is a Salvia Divinorum named after Wasson and Hoffman. I have no doubt it the same Wasson, as he probably brought back one of the original cuttings from mexico. But could the Hoffman in the name be in reference to Albert Hoffman? Squirrel. sorry. Im going to want a print of that mazatec btw


Absolutely, I can get you a print when it's done. Wasson, I believe, is the original collector. I believe Maria Sabina might have been the original source.


----------



## iHearAll (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 2, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3934639


Pins!


----------



## calliandra (May 2, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3934639


woweee, look at em gooo!


----------



## iHearAll (May 2, 2017)

popped a dozen of these black dyed agar jars in the PC a moment ago. Tomorrow i will try out various spores and maybe try and salvage this last ps cyanescens that just showed a neon looking contaminant. or maybe ill just take the piece of wood that is cultured and do a nonsterile transfer outside for a few months and just use the left over syringe. idk. when tomorrow comes i'll have decided.

all i did to dye this was add a drop of food coloring to each jar after i added the hot agar solution. i stirred it around. it was a last minute decision and it would have been easier to just add the dye to the boiling agar prior to placing in jars. the purpose of the dye is to highlight the growing culture and make any contamination more obvious. Im not thrilled with the visibility of the agar surface through the jars though. i just bought them today but i may end up getting a different size without the decorative lines on them. So, those squarer short ball jars would work. 8$ a dozen its easy to get more


----------



## WildCard008 (May 2, 2017)

May I ask why You did this,
@iHearAll ?


----------



## iHearAll (May 2, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> May I ask why You did this,
> @iHearAll ?


Black? For contrast to the growing bodies and also to contrast a contaminant at a younger stage if found. The mycelium shouldn't color


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Black? For contrast to the growing bodies and also to contrast a contaminant at a younger stage if found. The mycelium shouldn't color


You are a sacred genius. You have been taught well.

how long have You been cultivating mushrooms ?
pan cyans ? You are a pro to Me.


----------



## iHearAll (May 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You are a sacred genius. You have been taught well.
> 
> how long have You been cultivating mushrooms ?
> pan cyans ? You are a pro to Me.


Not long. Off and on for a few years. I had formal training 5 or so years back with culinary mushrooms. I mostly hunted for strains to add to my compost pile. Not much success there and was discouraged until recently.
Some cheese makers showed me dextrose agar techniques and I practiced some formal farm scale culinary mushroom cultivation as an intern. I only recently learned of agar dying. Thought I would give it a whirl.


----------



## iHearAll (May 2, 2017)

Shiitake mycelium will indeed grow on old dry bamboo. The bamboo pieces were stuffed in a non sterile garden pot outdoors with some sterile cultured grain spawn. It took over the bamboo in less than a week. good stuff. i just broke it up into a bin of a local hardwood i havent identified and some more bamboo pieces.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

is this Your compost pile ? WELL DONE !!!! ^

+++ rep


----------



## iHearAll (May 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> is this Your compost pile ? WELL DONE !!!! ^
> 
> +++ rep


itll be a mushroom bed in spring next year, ill keep feeding it logs and bamboo as it matures. THANKS FOR REP!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 2, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> itll be a mushroom bed in spring next year, ill keep feeding it logs and bamboo as it matures. THANKS FOR REP!


i wish i knew where you lived...
legalize mushrooms?


----------



## iHearAll (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i wish i knew where you lived...
> legalize mushrooms?


Philosopher stones are still legal in the Netherlands.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> Philosopher stones are still legal in the Netherlands.


si.... im just saying why isnt a fungus that grows out of the ground legal around the world ?


----------



## iHearAll (May 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> si.... im just saying why isnt a fungus that grows out of the ground legal around the world ?


Amen. And the effects are so manageable that when you realize what it is allowing your mind to do, it's like a second sobriety. Everyone has won imagination all day every day. When you're comfortable, you're comfortable. Unfortunately, the uncertainanty of what an inexperienced user should expect makes the first feel trips a little intense. For me, I enjoy exercise and activities that my ego normally prevents me from undergoing because "I have more important things to do" like mathematics and electronics. But for a healthy mind and healthy body I to believe in the washing of the ego.


----------



## iHearAll (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 3, 2017)

Well, the shrooms were also legal till quite recently, but some 17 year old died on the stuff, and then everything went to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## iHearAll (May 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> Well, the shrooms were also legal till quite recently, but some 17 year old died on the stuff, and then everything went to hell in a handbasket.


the girl who jumped to her death in the Netherlands?


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2017)

yup


----------



## iHearAll (May 4, 2017)




----------



## calliandra (May 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


Oooo nice! They've quitely exploded!
Looking delicious!


----------



## iHearAll (May 4, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Oooo nice! They've quitely exploded!
> Looking delicious!


Thank you, they're individually smaller than the last cake but the pin set is pretty full, I wonder how the next flush on this cake will yield? Ill be picking them shortly


----------



## iHearAll (May 4, 2017)

51g wet.


----------



## iHearAll (May 9, 2017)

So, i went out of town for a few days with pins already forming. When i got back i accidentally ASSUMED something was a contaminant when in actuality it was a huge poof of mycelium. Well, this is normally onset by super high humidity levels. I figured it out too late when i was already handling the cake in a mop bucket. i know right? wtf are you doin? . ok, well that went outside after i decided to cut my losses and not re-enter it into the chamber. (thats what she said)


ok, well the pins took a fascinating explosions of fattening up during this high-humidity- lack-of-attention spell and i appear to have slowed it down by fanning it when i got home. I suppose it is worth investigating the next set of cakes performed this way and just assume that my automatic fruiting chamber is truly automatic and tuned??!? could it be? idk..

also, i made a ps cyan transplant on to wood. The brf cake/oak jar was infected 50:50 trich and desirable mycelium The ps cyan mycelium wins the fight on wood 10/10 times so any infected brf cake that made it to the wood jar is now negligible. I now understand how there can be a market for *outdoor printed* psilocybe cyanescens. Once they get a hold of the wood substrate, no contaminant (or just very rare) will be capable of competing. So, the print or syringe itself could be far from sterile on this variety. 
-This is on wild bamboo i made shanks from, crammed in this little jar, and soaked for a few days. i think maybe 3-4 days.. i was popping in and out and losing track of time. 


     
last flush before it got cleaned and eaten


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2017)

Here's today's spawn colonization progress.

Spawn 1:
   

Spawn 2:


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2017)

I can smell them


----------



## iHearAll (May 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here's today's spawn colonization progress.
> 
> Spawn 1:
> View attachment 3939293 View attachment 3939294 View attachment 3939295
> ...


almost there. i bet its been growing exponentially in size. have you worked on your fruiting chamber at all? mini-monotub still? 1:2 ratio spawn to substrate seems to be a quick forming colony.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> almost there. i bet its been growing exponentially in size. have you worked on your fruiting chamber at all? mini-monotub still? 1:2 ratio spawn to substrate seems to be a quick forming colony.


I got a bigger one. I am going to put the smaller one in the bigger one with the little one's lid off.


----------



## iHearAll (May 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I got a bigger one. I am going to put the smaller one in the bigger one with the little one's lid off.
> 
> View attachment 3939336


interesting. i've contemplated trays in chambers, it would wor. i have seen smaller ones in a bin with holes and micropore tape over the holes. guy had a cereal bowl sized metal dish with sub and a casing. i assume he misted in it but i would be worried about it building up water on the bottom. ill dig up the link real quick


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> interesting. i've contemplated trays in chambers, it would wor. i have seen smaller ones in a bin with holes and micropore tape over the holes. guy had a cereal bowl sized metal dish with sub and a casing. i assume he misted in it but i would be worried about it building up water on the bottom. ill dig up the link real quick


Appreciated, bro.


----------



## iHearAll (May 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I got a bigger one. I am going to put the smaller one in the bigger one with the little one's lid off.
> 
> View attachment 3939336


 
 

this was found in my search for a pan cyan substrate that was purely grass and thatch. and indeed it was possible according to a member at a different forum. what astonished me was the half assed fruiting chamber.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3939359
> View attachment 3939369
> 
> this was found in my search for a pan cyan substrate that was purely grass and thatch. and indeed it was possible according to a member at a different forum. what astonished me was the half assed fruiting chamber.


That's fucking beautiful. I'm using 2 pounds of grain spawn and 5 pounds of mushroom compost. Bet each flush explodes after I colonize the bulk sub, what do you think?


----------



## iHearAll (May 9, 2017)

@Olive Drab Green https://www.shroomology.org/forums/topic/8670-6-quart-dub-tub-mist-and-fan-bulk-tek/
you may like this link here as well


----------



## iHearAll (May 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's fucking beautiful. I'm using 2 pounds of grain spawn and 5 pounds of mushroom compost. Bet each flush explodes after I colonize the bulk sub, what do you think?


im stoked to see some bulk!


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2017)

Believe it or not, they grow in nature without fruiting chambers.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2017)

ANC said:


> Believe it or not, they grow in nature without fruiting chambers.


You know. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## iHearAll (May 9, 2017)

ANC said:


> Believe it or not, they grow in nature without fruiting chambers.


Gold


----------



## Wolfedawwg (May 9, 2017)

Good stuff iHearAll. 
Not sure if you've done any bulk yet, but once you do, I doubt you'll ever look back.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


You are a sacred G, friend. Psilocybe city.


----------



## joeparak (May 11, 2017)

Wolfedawwg said:


> Good stuff iHearAll.
> Not sure if you've done any bulk yet, but once you do, I doubt you'll ever look back.
> View attachment 3939616 View attachment 3939617


can u tell me how bulking is done tho?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 11, 2017)

joeparak said:


> can u tell me how bulking is done tho?


Same as spawning, but quicker. Add grain spawn to bulk sub, mix thoroughly, and put in a dark, warm area until colonized before fruiting conditions are introduced. Sterile environment goes without saying.


----------



## joeparak (May 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Same as spawning, but quicker. Add grain spawn to bulk sub, mix thoroughly, and put in a dark, warm area until colonized before fruiting conditions are introduced. Sterile environment goes without saying.


can i spawn from dried shrooms spore prints or should i get a fresh cut one?
not a tight ass tho just living in Iran n aint no amazon delivery to this country


----------



## iHearAll (May 11, 2017)

joeparak said:


> can i spawn from dried shrooms spore prints or should i get a fresh cut one?
> not a tight ass tho just living in Iran n aint no amazon delivery to this country


You would need to spawn to something really cheap first to isolate some mycelium from some contamination that has undoubtably landed on the dry caps by now. I would recommend mixing the cap in a small amount of clean water and germinating the spore solution on either potato dextrose agar (or any other kind of dextrose agar) or to a thick stack of damp cardboard in a well draining container. Many people use pails and drill holes in the bottom. Let the spores take over the cardboard for a few weeks then transfer to a few popcorn jar or bird seed jar. Let the mycelium colonize as much as it can and make another transfer to more grain jars.

Ebay will likely ship to you since they are individuals just looking for some cash.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 11, 2017)

@iHearAll 

Nearly there. You think a week, week and a half?


----------



## iHearAll (May 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @iHearAll
> 
> Nearly there. You think a week, week and a half?
> 
> View attachment 3940580 View attachment 3940582 View attachment 3940583


Probably closer to two or three so you are sure its thoroughly colonized and hungry for more substrate!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 11, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Probably closer to two or three so you are sure its thoroughly colonized and hungry for more substrate!


Alright, thanks. It's really starting to pick up now, eh? Can hardly wait!


----------



## iHearAll (May 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Alright, thanks. It's really starting to pick up now, eh? Can hardly wait!


Yea man I love watching the beautiful patterns develope


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2017)

Any idea what I'm looking at?


----------



## iHearAll (May 14, 2017)

Get s spore print, don't bother growing it out but it will help you identify it. If it is a psilocybe or edible you'll know where and when to find it later. But it doesn't look very familiar to me, I would let it be.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2017)

Here are the spawn bags today. You're ok with me posting this here, right?


----------



## iHearAll (May 14, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here are the spawn bags today. You're ok with me posting this here, right?
> 
> View attachment 3942496 View attachment 3942497 View attachment 3942498 View attachment 3942499


lol yea please do, sorry i havent been updating with photo's of this last flush. i was super baked this past week and going in an out of town. each cake yielded 50-51g wet. seems to be the trend with this strain.


----------



## throwdo (May 14, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Any idea what I'm looking at?
> 
> View attachment 3942331 View attachment 3942332 View attachment 3942339


If you brake the stem and it turns your hands blueish purple there good


----------



## throwdo (May 14, 2017)

Im not dead yet lol


----------



## throwdo (May 14, 2017)

I used to walk threw pastures growing up if i found a patch id take off a sock and fill it up buy the time got home you would have a purple sock


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> If you brake the stem and it turns your hands blueish purple there good


I'm still in spawn, bro. I don't even have pins to break yet. And I already know spawn are legit cubes.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

Ohh, you meant the wild ones. No, I didn't think it was a cube, I was just wondering if it were identifiable or edible.


----------



## throwdo (May 15, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Ohh, you meant the wild ones. No, I didn't think it was a cube, I was just wondering if it were identifiable or edible.


Nevet seen those kind before you should get a book of wild mushrooms for your region


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Nevet seen those kind before you should get a book of wild mushrooms for your region


Probably would be a good idea. I don't think I'll ever pick any mushrooms except morels and, if I can find it, Chicken of the Woods. I'm likely to kill myself with the not so easily distinguished ones. Mostly, I'll probably just grow from spore syringes. I'm also growing oyster mushrooms. I plan to stick to cubes and edibles. Are truffles hard to grow, I wonder?


----------



## throwdo (May 15, 2017)

Iv yet to grow mushies but im sure i will give it a go someday


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Iv yet to grow mushies but im sure i will give it a go someday


Probably easier than weed, in my opinion. Want to learn?


----------



## throwdo (May 15, 2017)

Yea iv read a book on growing them im sure i could do it


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea iv read a book on growing them im sure i could do it


There's an easier way than PF tek/BRF cakes if you care to skip sterilization and go straighy to inoculation. I buy sterilized, filtered rye berry spawn bags with self-healing injection ports for spawn and pre-pasteurized mushroom compost for bulk. Use contam-resistant, highly rhizomorphic, and aggressively growing strains for your first time. Here:

https://www.shroomsupply.com/mushroom-grow-kits/mushroom-cultivation-kits?zenid=dcdjssaje9uhk4raeau5hap8f0

This is the full kit; I just use two of their spawn bags for 5lbs of their mushroom compost, which contains horse manure, exotic zoo manure, organic coconut coir, vermiculite, and gypsum.

-----
Compost
-----
https://www.shroomsupply.com/bulk-substrates/pre-pasteurized-mushroom-compost

-----
Grain spawn
-----
https://www.shroomsupply.com/grain-spawn/sterilized-substrate-organic-rye-berries

I am currently spawning Mazatapec/Mazatec variety of cubes, and I also have Huautla, from Huautla de Jimenez, Oaxaca.

------
P. cubensis spore menu
------
http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Spore-Syringes/?mega=y

------
Mazatapec/Mazatec/"The Maz"
------
http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Mazatapec-Spore-Syringe-Microscopy-Kit.html

------
Huautla
------
http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Huautla-Spore-Syringe-Microscopy-Kit.html


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

Taking prints today.

Liquid culture is on stand by until my parts get here. I feel like I purchased stuff a month ago and still haven't gotten them.


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Im not dead yet lol


I've picked wild mushrooms that grew on chicken manure and sawdust in tall grass thinking they were giant cubensis. I dried them and ate them without cleaning them. Bad idea! Lol duh. Anyway, they gave me diarrhea and vomiting for 24 hours. It was pretty awful. So, I stopped hunting wild shrooms for consumption. I mean, I realize it could have been bugs or bacteria that caused the sickness or an all around cocktail of "kill all humans"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3942691
> Taking prints today.
> 
> Liquid culture is on stand by until my parts get here. I feel like I purchased stuff a month ago and still haven't gotten them.


What's the strain again? I'll get you a print (I'll even take it on a glass slide) as soon as I can fruit and flush.


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What's the strain again? I'll get you a print (I'll even take it on a glass slide) as soon as I can fruit and flush.


Treasure coast. Foil is fine in my experience. I spray iso on the foil and a small tupperware container then let it evaporate in a glove box, lay the print or prints on the foil and seal the tupperware for 24 hours. I then take the cap off and let the print dry completely then fold the foil in half and place it in a fresh baggy, like don't let air into the bag at all but rather slide the foil in without disturbing the bag as much as possible. They haven't given me contamination this far. Some ppl bleach the baggy but I think its over kill and asking for mutations.


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

Then when I want to make a syringe of the print I get some water boiling and suck up boiling water with the syringe a few times, 3-5 times, then leave the last suck in the syringe and cap it with a needle cap that I put a few droplets of iso in and let evaporate. Let it cool off to room temp and squirt the syringe into the baggy. Unfold the foil without opening the bag and push the water around the print with my thumbs. Then lastly, suck the spore filled water back into the syringe or syringes


----------



## throwdo (May 15, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Then when I want to make a syringe of the print I get some water boiling and suck up boiling water with the syringe a few times, 3-5 times, then leave the last suck in the syringe and cap it with a needle cap that I put a few droplets of iso in and let evaporate. Let it cool off to room temp and squirt the syringe into the baggy. Unfold the foil without opening the bag and push the water around the print with my thumbs. Then lastly, suck the spore filled water back into the syringe or syringes


Yall are inspiring me to grow some mushies soon


----------



## macsnax (May 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yall are inspiring me to grow some mushies soon[/QUOTE me too.


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yall are inspiring me to grow some mushies soon


Its pretty easy to keep a super small garden for a hobbyist. The upfront costs of materials drives people away though. Pressure cooker, jars, glove box, fruiting chamber, THEN getting spores bla bla bla. Glove box isn't necessary for basic knock up and fruit em technique though.


----------



## macsnax (May 15, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Its pretty easy to keep a super small garden for a hobbyist. The upfront costs of materials drives people away though. Pressure cooker, jars, glove box, fruiting chamber, THEN getting spores bla bla bla. Glove box isn't necessary for basic knock up and fruit em technique though.


How much to do it right,? I've looked around but haven't got too serious about it yet. 5-6 hundo?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

macsnax said:


> How much to do it right,? I've looked around but haven't got too serious about it yet. 5-6 hundo?


Less expensive than growing weed. 10-20 bucks for a syringe, $32 for a bulk kit. Nowhere near $100. Unless you buy multiple syringes and a closet for it.

If you do PF Tek/BRF cakes, the most expensive part is the pressure cooker, syringes, and shoulderless mason jars.

Just so we're clear, @iHearAll is the expert. I just understand the theory. This is my first run.


----------



## macsnax (May 15, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Less expensive than growing weed. 10-20 bucks for a syringe, $32 for a bulk kit. Nowhere near $100. Unless you buy multiple syringes and a closet for it.
> 
> If you do PF Tek/BRF cakes, the most expensive part is the pressure cooker, syringes, and shoulderless mason jars.


Nice, that's not bad, to be able to produce something that can be hard to find.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

@iHearAll 

Compare this to yesterday. She's really picking up.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Nice, that's not bad, to be able to produce something that can be hard to find.


Well, the biggest thing is sterilization. If you get any contaminants that colonize, you can make someone sick. So be careful. Everything must be sterile.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

I also have some Oyster Mushrooms going. Next to the 16-week sonogram of my kid. Want any of those, @iHearAll? And maybe the Huautla when I fruit that one?


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

macsnax said:


> How much to do it right,? I've looked around but haven't got too serious about it yet. 5-6 hundo?


so i can get a pressure cooker for 80-120$ depending on the size. for a small gardener like myself, the smallest 80$ pressure cooker is just fine. it holds 7 half pint jars or 12-14 quarter pint jars. Mine's electric so i just dial up the timer on it at night and forget about it till the next day around 12-24 hours later.

the jars are cheap, they cost 8-10$ for a dozen.. no matter the size... also, depending on where you go. Walmart is the best in my shopping experience. Dont try using anything bigger than half pint jars for BRF tek because they are known to stall growth and be a waste of time. You'll want a few dozen jars, i use 2 dozen half pints and just got some qtr pints to use as PC safe petri dishes. so that was around 30$ after taxes.

An automatic SGFC (shotgun fruiting chamber) is the price of 2 lowes bags of perlite (~12$ total), a clear storage bin around 60qt size (~$15 on a bad day), best walmart fish pump available ($12ish) you want one that's silent, micropore surgical tape (~6$ for two rolls at walmart) to cover all of the holes above the perlite line so gnats dont get in and the oxygen from the fish pump will build up densely while maintaining 100% humidty. i mean you can mist and fan too with an automatic and i would encourage you to do so until you have faith your chamber is truely automatic. 

you'll want aluminum foil for various parts of the project, like covering the BRF jars when sterilizing so steam doesnt enter the jar and ruin your substrate as well as to place the cakes on when placing in the chamber.. oh, and to take prints 

lighting is ambient or an energy efficient LED bulb and timer @ 12-12 but seriously ambient lighting is just fine so i wont add that up in total.

umm. a few solo cups or something to elevate the chamber is a good idea too.

oh. and brown rice flour and vermiculite is about 8-10$ for two bags flour and one bag of verm.

anyway, *you're looking at around 200$ or less for all the parts to build and grow well enough to get consistent/predictable results*. as you may see around the web, you can get away with much cheaper fruiting chambers but some experience with a SGFC will help you get the average environment needed to grow indoors or outside.


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

soups on and video games will commence momentarily ... oh, basic info that not everyone knows until they're puking.. the vermiculite should be completely removed if you are going to consume your caps!! I have eaten a shroom that had just a little vermiculite on it and i felt like my gut was being cut open. it was awful! so wash your shroomies under cold water while theyre fresh, if you wait until theyre dry, the vermiculite will be dried into the stem and is pretty tough to get out. a girlfriend with fingernails helps. lol. 

  


Olive Drab Green said:


> Less expensive than growing weed. 10-20 bucks for a syringe, $32 for a bulk kit. Nowhere near $100. Unless you buy multiple syringes and a closet for it.
> 
> If you do PF Tek/BRF cakes, the most expensive part is the pressure cooker, syringes, and shoulderless mason jars.
> 
> Just so we're clear, @iHearAll is the expert. I just understand the theory. This is my first run.





Olive Drab Green said:


> @iHearAll
> 
> Compare this to yesterday. She's really picking up.
> 
> View attachment 3942868 View attachment 3942869 View attachment 3942870 View attachment 3942871 View attachment 3942872


so thick... so white... is that what she said?? lmao
hey, so with all the fuss about the current office holding party being on a crack down in the US and random hackers on this website threatening members, i'm just going to order some maz's from sporeworks in my next order, i mean they're super cheap anyway!! i had a revelation while taking a dump and watching videos of people getting innocently swat team'd because hackers set them up.. fucked world..


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

here's my previous flush on one of the cakes while i was out of town. the other cakes i just quickly picked and started drying. they were FAT. that's 50g wet, which is pretty average of a dosage. could have been more but i like to pick an entire flush instead of letting the little guys mature.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> soups on and video games will commence momentarily ... oh, basic info that not everyone knows until they're puking.. the vermiculite should be completely removed if you are going to consume your caps!! I have eaten a shroom that had just a little vermiculite on it and i felt like my gut was being cut open. it was awful! so wash your shroomies under cold water while theyre fresh, if you wait until theyre dry, the vermiculite will be dried into the stem and is pretty tough to get out. a girlfriend with fingernails helps. lol.
> 
> View attachment 3942892 View attachment 3942894 View attachment 3942896
> 
> ...


Bro. Spores aren't illegal. There's no risk. Why don't I just give you a print for nothing? And, if possible, I'd really like to get a print from you, if you wouldn't mind. If it's not cool, alright, but there's no risk.


----------



## Wolfedawwg (May 15, 2017)

I've been slack as fuck lately on the mushroom side of things.......been busy with other stuff...
I've got about 8 ghetto petri dishes (AKA pasty plates) of cultures that I cloned from my lats 2 tubs that pretty much all fruited....
I'm gonna make a point to transfer a few of these today and get my arse back in gear.


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

Wolfedawwg said:


> I've been slack as fuck lately on the mushroom side of things.......been busy with other stuff...
> I've got about 8 ghetto petri dishes (AKA pasty plates) of cultures that I cloned from my lats 2 tubs that pretty much all fruited....
> I'm gonna make a point to transfer a few of these today and get my arse back in gear.
> View attachment 3942939


lol do you just mix the agar on the stove and then microwave it all in the tupperware? or is that a different based petri dish?


----------



## Wolfedawwg (May 15, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> lol do you just mix the agar on the stove and then microwave it all in the tupperware? or is that a different based petri dish?


I mix it up on the stove, then into the pp5 conatiners, then PC about 30-45 mins.


----------



## Wolfedawwg (May 15, 2017)

The material has to be pp5 plastic with a small hole drilled in each lid with a couple layers of micropore tape or they will likely implode.
I have heard talk of microwaving it but for the sake of 1/2 hour or so, I feel safer using the PC.


----------



## iHearAll (May 15, 2017)

Wolfedawwg said:


> The material has to be pp5 plastic with a small hole drilled in each lid with a couple layers of micropore tape or they will likely implode.
> I have heard talk of microwaving it but for the sake of 1/2 hour or so, I feel safer using the PC.


ah, yea i wouldnt have thought any polypropylene was pc safe. i know polystyrene for sure isn't!


----------



## Wolfedawwg (May 15, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> ah, yea i wouldnt have thought any polypropylene was pc safe. i know polystyrene for sure isn't!


Yea pp5 is fine (glad mini-rounds work great), you just have to be careful the sides of the container don't touch the sides of the PC.


----------



## iHearAll (May 18, 2017)

1/2 pint LC lids are done and each has a stir bar inside
     
I sterilized 5 jars of 5% honey solution to work on monocultures for better flushes. I also am extending my pan goliath jar here. The syringe was a clump of spores and wouldnt separate. So, i injected the clump into one jar of coffee and grass. I still tried using the rest of the syringe in the other jars i had prepped but they havent shown any signs of having been inoculated. I guess the appropriate thing to do is a transfer when i go to birth this sucker.
 

just a pic of the gaggle of mixed ages and strains. 
 

Also, the agar dishes dont seem to be doing anything. I'm not sure there were any spores in the syringes i used lol


----------



## calliandra (May 19, 2017)

Ah I always know I'm going to dive into another world when I come here 
MAaan, you're genius, and when I think that you had to _source _those parts first, which to me is the worst pita on the whole wide world, I'm all in awe


----------



## iHearAll (May 19, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah I always know I'm going to dive into another world when I come here
> MAaan, you're genius, and when I think that you had to _source _those parts first, which to me is the worst pita on the whole wide world, I'm all in awe


Thanks cali, I have the same feeling when I attend your gardening thread I love your microbiology information so much!


----------



## iHearAll (May 21, 2017)

biopsy specimen. I sucked up a few syringes full of boiling water and once they cooled with the water still inside, I wiped down the outside of the specimen's stem with iso, poked the syringe through the stem and pushed the contents of the needle tip with a little bit of the buffer water from the syringe into the sterile LC jar. I took two samples of this cap into the same jar. The mycelium at the center of the stem is hopefully now the mother culture of this and everything later produced with it if all goes to plan . The jar's self healing port (blue silicon thingy) worked like a charm and the syringe filter (green thingy that is normally a micropore filter for syringes) allowed enough gas exchange for the process to go very smooth. We'll see by next week if i cleaned my sample well enough.


----------



## calliandra (May 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> biopsy specimen. I sucked up a few syringes full of boiling water and once they cooled with the water still inside, I wiped down the outside of the specimen's stem with iso, poked the syringe through the stem and pushed the contents of the needle tip with a little bit of the buffer water from the syringe into the sterile LC jar. I took two samples of this cap into the same jar. The mycelium at the center of the stem is hopefully now the mother culture of this and everything later produced with it if all goes to plan . The jar's self healing port (blue silicon thingy) worked like a charm and the syringe filter (green thingy that is normally a micropore filter for syringes) allowed enough gas exchange for the process to go very smooth. We'll see by next week if i cleaned my sample well enough.View attachment 3946702


Ok I didn't get that lol
you pushed the water through the stem, which took some mycelium with it, that is now innoculating the jar contents?!?! But no, that doesn't work, how is that ever going through that syringe filter thingie... 

Great that everything worked to your satisfaction though!


----------



## iHearAll (May 22, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ok I didn't get that lol
> you pushed the water through the stem, which took some mycelium with it, that is now innoculating the jar contents?!?! But no, that doesn't work, how is that ever going through that syringe filter thingie...
> 
> Great that everything worked to your satisfaction though!


Not quite how its working here the green syringe filter is not passing liquids in its current use. It merely to act as a permanent air filter to promote clean gas exchange. Other things work too, like a bandaide, or micropore tape. But, the plus side of the syringe filter is i can put the entire thing in a pressure cooker.

The blue silicone button will heal itself when punctured. I don't push water through the stem, I actually just catch a circular sample the size of the syringe hole and use the water in the syringe to push it into the jar through the blue silicone port. The tiny amount of mycelium in it should grow into a glob over the next ten days


----------



## farmerfischer (May 22, 2017)

OP! ( to noobs)When picking wild shrooms never go by bruising. In my state many shrooms bruise blue, purple, and blue green and are not active and some will make u sick or even kill you. And example would be bruising bollets . they bruise and are not active. Spore printing and viewing is the only way to correctly I'd shrooms.I have pics some where around here of the bruising bollets


----------



## iHearAll (May 22, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> OP! ( to noobs)When picking wild shrooms never go by bruising. In my state many shrooms bruise blue, purple, and blue green and are not active and some will make u sick or even kill you. And example would be bruising bollets . they bruise and are not active. Spore printing and viewing is the only way to correctly I'd shrooms.I have pics some where around here of the bruising bollets


Oh yea definitely! I think I recommended he/she tale a print to prove it is what they think it is. Maybe a different thread....Hmm..yea I have eaten falsely identified shrooms and was sick for over 24 hours of pain and vomiting and diarrhea .... Exciting


----------



## farmerfischer (May 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Oh yea definitely! I think I recommended he/she tale a print to prove it is what they think it is. Maybe a different thread....Hmm..yea I have eaten falsely identified shrooms and was sick for over 24 hours of pain and vomiting and diarrhea .... Exciting


Yeah you told OP to spore print for id. I was stating the bruising isn't a way to tell if they are active. To many times I've hear or read people telling others" if they bruise or stain" there good to go.. Just wanted to let noobs know that is wrong!!. I look for shrooms every year, Actives and edibles, even if I'm certain what they are I always print. 
Years ago like a dumb ass I ate what I thought was liberty caps from an old cow pasture and they were not..lol same thing, stumic cramps major diarrhea and vomiting. Sweating like crazy. Fucking learned a lesson that day and counted my lucky stars I didn't kill myself.


----------



## iHearAll (May 22, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah you told OP to spore print for id. I was stating the bruising isn't a way to tell if they are active. To many times I've hear or read people telling others" if they bruise or stain" there good to go.. Just wanted to let noobs know that is wrong!!. I look for shrooms every year, Actives and edibles, even if I'm certain what they are I always print.
> Years ago like a dumb ass I ate what I thought was liberty caps from an old cow pasture and they were not..lol same thing, stumic cramps major diarrhea and vomiting. Sweating like crazy. Fucking learned a lesson that day and counted my lucky stars I didn't kill myself.


Ouch sorry you had to experience that.im sure you're bettrr from it lol! Fuck.
Yea some cultivation websites really don't like members discussing identification because new members may try and answer it and give wrong advice while Joe shit, the kid, trying to get high immediately eats them after this false identification...


----------



## calliandra (May 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Not quite how its working here the green syringe filter is not passing liquids in its current use. It merely to act as a permanent air filter to promote clean gas exchange. Other things work too, like a bandaide, or micropore tape. But, the plus side of the syringe filter is i can put the entire thing in a pressure cooker.
> 
> The blue silicone button will heal itself when punctured. I don't push water through the stem, I actually just catch a circular sample the size of the syringe hole and use the water in the syringe to push it into the jar through the blue silicone port. The tiny amount of mycelium in it should grow into a glob over the next ten days


Aaaaah ok thanks for clarifying 
All the more amazing, so it's just a speck that does it!!!


----------



## iHearAll (May 22, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Aaaaah ok thanks for clarifying
> All the more amazing, so it's just a speck that does it!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 22, 2017)

Dang... I wish I knew You... Its been a minute since I have eaten mushrooms.
Pretty much a necessity at this point.

I cannot gorw mushrooms anymore... I have spores and equipment to grow
but I am under surveillance, so it is virtually impossible for Me to grow mushrooms ever again ...
unless they become legalized.


----------



## GroDank101 (May 23, 2017)

My jars are almost done. What do y'all think, about another week for me until they're consolidated?


----------



## iHearAll (May 23, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> My jars are almost done. What do y'all think, about another week for me until they're consolidated?


Consolidation is after they are completely colonized. Like, when you cannot see any substrate and everything is white, then you have a week left. This will greatly greatly greatly increase greatly your yields and is necessary to prevent contamination competition when you open those jars. Keep us posted and don't rush your garden . Just ask again when you thinks it's time, I know its exciting


----------



## iHearAll (May 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Dang... I wish I knew You... Its been a minute since I have eaten mushrooms.
> Pretty much a necessity at this point.
> 
> I cannot gorw mushrooms anymore... I have spores and equipment to grow
> ...


Not even going to ask....Lol...

The planet still grows mushrooms, and depending on your area you may be allowed to pick fresh mushrooms but not consume. The pick and carry laws are designed so you don't get dinged for picking the wrong culinary/ edible mushrooms when foraging


----------



## iHearAll (May 23, 2017)

Even more inconspicuous would be to dig up some mycelium of a wood lover and place it in a mulch bed around a tree and or get some cube mycelium and put it in the grass in the shade. Bring the wild to you


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Not even going to ask....Lol...
> 
> The planet still grows mushrooms, and depending on your area you may be allowed to pick fresh mushrooms but not consume. The pick and carry laws are designed so you don't get dinged for picking the wrong culinary/ edible mushrooms when foraging


^ en


----------



## iHearAll (May 23, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ^ en


I imagine you are weird enough in person that, if you were to begin mushroom hunting, you wouldn't really get questioned. Just grow your beard out if you haven't already. Lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I imagine you are weird enough in person that, if you were to begin mushroom hunting, you wouldn't really get questioned. Just grow your beard out if you haven't already. Lol


Good one. CM on the TradeMark.
I got a job in New York painting grey walls.
Do You know what I mean ?

*"get off my lawn" *

"check one check...mic one two...This is God" ~Honey We Shrunk Ourselves.

"come at Me, "bro""


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

Manifest, everyone... Manifest.


----------



## iHearAll (May 23, 2017)

Sounds like you are in the business of spiritual enlightenment. ...?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Sounds like you








A servant for YOU and YOUR fellow neighbor.
It'd be a shame to follow through x21...
Do YOU know what I mean ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2017)




----------



## calliandra (May 24, 2017)

lol
Now I know what it's like for others when I get MY weird attacks 
Thanks for the demo and


----------



## joeparak (May 31, 2017)

can i take spore prints from dried caps and make spore syringe with it?


----------



## iHearAll (May 31, 2017)

joeparak said:


> can i take spore prints from dried caps and make spore syringe with it?


Good question but, in short, no. You could however do exactly that anyway but don't use the syringe to knock up a sterile jar because your syringe will be contaminated from the dried caps. You would follow a cardboard tek and or a petri dish nutrient agar tek. The cardboard is a quick way to get a lot of choices of clone stock. You just grow the myc on the cardboard until its a clear battle for real estate between myc and the contams. You then cut out a section of only the myceloum, using a sterile blade, and transfer it onto a sterile substrate like wbs or popcorn. Shake it up a little and let it colonize your jar completely if it can without getting contaminated from its source. Then repeat transfers as necessary. You can DIY petri dishes using a brf sub in tupperware btw. It's likely easier to just buy a new spore syringe.


----------



## iHearAll (May 31, 2017)

Sorry I haven't posted updates in a whirl. I have been spending my time out of town frequently and not paying attention much to my grow


----------



## iHearAll (May 31, 2017)

In fact, by not being home to fan and mist, my cakes have not fruited in over two weeks. Shame. Ill see if I can trigger at least one flush


----------



## joeparak (May 31, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Good question but, in short, no. You could however do exactly that anyway but don't use the syringe to knock up a sterile jar because your syringe will be contaminated from the dried caps. You would follow a cardboard tek and or a petri dish nutrient agar tek. The cardboard is a quick way to get a lot of choices of clone stock. You just grow the myc on the cardboard until its a clear battle for real estate between myc and the contams. You then cut out a section of only the myceloum, using a sterile blade, and transfer it onto a sterile substrate like wbs or popcorn. Shake it up a little and let it colonize your jar completely if it can without getting contaminated from its source. Then repeat transfers as necessary. You can DIY petri dishes using a brf sub in tupperware btw. It's likely easier to just buy a new spore syringe.


so i get a cutting from the dried cap gills mix it in water and spawn it with cardboard tek till i get some clean white myc n then cut and spawn those in my final box?


----------



## iHearAll (May 31, 2017)

joeparak said:


> so i get a cutting from the dried cap gills mix it in water and spawn it with cardboard tek till i get some clean white myc n then cut and spawn those in my final box?


Yessir, throw your contaminated spawn in the garden, cubes love mature compost, which is my original reason for starting this grow but have gotten a little distracted Lol.


----------



## joeparak (May 31, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Yessir, throw your contaminated spawn in the garden, cubes love mature compost, which is my original reason for starting this grow but have gotten a little distracted Lol.


alrightttty then lol
thing is every shroom forum ive visited was just threads of tutorials like "get a box,cut a hole in the box,put shrooms on the box"
im like bro how do i mist or fan those poor things?how much light do they need if any?
but for real dwag
should i pressure cook my grains or just add boiled water n rinse them?
and what do you use for bulk substrate mix?


----------



## iHearAll (May 31, 2017)

joeparak said:


> alrightttty then lol
> thing is every shroom forum ive visited was just threads of tutorials like "get a box,cut a hole in the box,put shrooms on the box"
> im like bro how do i mist or fan those poor things?how much light do they need if any?
> but for real dwag
> ...


Pressure cooker is an absolute must. I would suggest brf tek. It is very fail safe for a small gardener. You'll find it very easy to manipulate. Then later try bulk when you get a feel for what is sterile practice andthe environment.

Look up sgfc tek for your fruiting chamber, brf tek for your substrate and jar sizes. You first air out your chamber by waving the lid into the chamber. Then heavily mist the air but not directly on the brf cakes. Mist and fan cakes in the fruiting chamber 4-7 times a day for 30 seconds each time. Pins form in a weekend or two doing this. Keep doing it through fruiting.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 1, 2017)

joeparak said:


> alrightttty then lol
> thing is every shroom forum ive visited was just threads of tutorials like "get a box,cut a hole in the box,put shrooms on the box"
> im like bro how do i mist or fan those poor things?how much light do they need if any?
> but for real dwag
> ...


I love mansions. Especially if My friends own one.
Wooooooooooo. Party over at the Baghdad's !!!!


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 1, 2017)

huautla cubensis pinning rather normal
   

Treasure Coast monoculture #1 looking good. the second is looking contaminated by bacteria. It is sitting on the stir plate for a few more days to keep it agitated.




pan goliate spawn looks like whatever. i placed a pan goliath cake in the fruiting chamber yesterday and have been misting and fanning regularly. Temps are 76F in the ambient room so likely 80F in the chamber. this is good.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 3, 2017)

Do You have an ayahusca thread going ?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do You have an ayahusca thread going ?


Nope, should I?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Nope, should I?


Idk, it's up to You to manifest it.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 4, 2017)

huautla cubensis are showing two very different genetic variations. 
i recall treasure coast cubensis having a similar quality.
The larger/ darker/ denser looking fruiting body type is a quality i cloned from the treasure coast. I will make a clone of this larger/darker/denser huautla as well. i have noticed in outdoors cubensis, the fruiting bodies are very thick skinned and healthy looking. Very superior traits that would help it survive weathering and agitation versus small thin skinned bodies. The catch with the outdoors fruits is they are fewer in number which leads me to believe that they are a hardier but more energy hungry. Probably a good monoculture for bulk tek monotub?? or use as potted plant mycorrhizae? (i started a thread on some experimentation in the ORGANICS SECTION ~~come grab a chair, it will be a slow journey since i need to order air pots for the myco's sake)

oh and in this pic right here at the top, yes. The cake in the background is the grass/dung loving panaeolus goliath forming hyphal knots! it appears that my unconvential substrate will perform. LETS SEE THEM FRUIT!!! i say pins by tomorrow night? fruits by the end of the week?? yessirrrr..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2017)

Well done on that pinset.... Wowzer.


Wish I could use some of those about now...


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


well cold bless....

That is one amazing looking garden You have there.


----------



## calliandra (Jun 5, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


yup looks right yummy


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 9, 2017)

treasure coast mono-culture on agar


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 9, 2017)

first flush:
the wet weight highest was 65g of huautla. the highest treasure coast was previously 70g if i recall correctly... pretty comparable




i dunked these shroomies in water before putting them to dehydrate. i figure, there are billions of spores i could get a hold of and pour onto the grass outside and into my garden's soil.

Also, trying to clone the largest Huautla found from that video above. H1 now.



bamboo spawn is showing growth.



ayahuasca (banisteriopsis caapi)
-note i had a horrible germination rate. i now learn that seeds are produced naturally in the fall and lose viability quickly. These came from Brazil. 1/10 germinated. or rather 3/30. One of which was attacked by some insect and lost its newest growth before it could grow leaves. Fortunately, these could propagate easily from cutting. 30$ usd for one cutting on ebay?!? wow i need to get in on that business.....


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 9, 2017)

dam...howlonitgontakeyoutorollthebluntcous


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 9, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> dam...howlonitgontakeyoutorollthebluntcous


Do what? Lol


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> There's an easier way than PF tek/BRF cakes if you care to skip sterilization and go straighy to inoculation. I buy sterilized, filtered rye berry spawn bags with self-healing injection ports for spawn and pre-pasteurized mushroom compost for bulk. Use contam-resistant, highly rhizomorphic, and aggressively growing strains for your first time. Here:
> 
> https://www.shroomsupply.com/mushroom-grow-kits/mushroom-cultivation-kits?zenid=dcdjssaje9uhk4raeau5hap8f0
> 
> ...



Hey dude could you put up a link on what tek you're following? I'm super interested


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey dude could you put up a link on what tek you're following? I'm super interested


https://www.shroomsupply.com/

Get two spawn bags and one bag of compost. Inoculate each bag to 1/2-1/4 a syringe each. Then after the grain colonizes, break it up, mix it with the compost, and put it in a FC.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> https://www.shroomsupply.com/
> 
> Get two spawn bags and one bag of compost. Inoculate each bag to 1/2-1/4 a syringe each. Then after the grain colonizes, break it up, mix it with the compost, and put it in a FC.


Hows your spawn going? Pics?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> first flush:
> the wet weight highest was 65g of huautla. the highest treasure coast was previously 70g if i recall correctly... pretty comparable
> 
> 
> ...


Extracted caapi freebase


----------



## ovo (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


I have Huautla spawning as we speak.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Extracted caapi freebase
> View attachment 3958738


Good stuff.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Hows your spawn going? Pics?


This was 2 days ago:


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3958757 View attachment 3958758 View attachment 3958759 View attachment 3958761
> This was 2 days ago:


You should water yer spawn with ayahuasca and gro some Psilohuascas


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> You should water yer spawn with ayahuasca and gro some Psilohuascas


Maybe. Haha.

Psilohuasca.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3958757 View attachment 3958758 View attachment 3958759 View attachment 3958761
> This was 2 days ago:


Looks like your tub is working great! Good looking knots forming


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Looks like your tub is working great! Good looking knots forming


Yessir! Probably another 2-4 days or so until complete colonization.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> https://www.shroomsupply.com/
> 
> Get two spawn bags and one bag of compost. Inoculate each bag to 1/2-1/4 a syringe each. Then after the grain colonizes, break it up, mix it with the compost, and put it in a FC.


I'll be keeping this in a closet, should I crazy sterilize the room I'm mixing it in or make a glove box and do it in there? After it's mixed and put in the FC, does the closet need to be sterilized? Does the FC need any light? I don't mean to bombard you with all the questions but just curious


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 11, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I'll be keeping this in a closet, should I crazy sterilize the room I'm mixing it in or make a glove box and do it in there? After it's mixed and put in the FC, does the closet need to be sterilized? Does the FC need any light? I don't mean to bombard you with all the questions but just curious


I should probably add to that:

After adding to the FC, deprive of light and keep between like, 71 and 90 degrees until the bulk substrate is colonized entirely by the grain spawn. THEN expose to light.

Sterilize everything BEFORE use.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I should probably add to that:
> 
> After adding to the FC, deprive of light and keep between like, 71 and 90 degrees until the bulk substrate is colonized entirely by the grain spawn. THEN expose to light.
> 
> Sterilize everything BEFORE use.


Are you going to mist and fan to get pins/fruits? I recently checked out a local op with 10gal pails as the bulk tubs. Swim was still misting and fanning. Yielded 48g cracker dry per pail with huge hand sized mushrooms.


https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/19907089/fpart/all/vc/1
Basically this tek but with manure sub. 

I won't be eating swim's manure sub mushies lol not about that life


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I should probably add to that:
> 
> After adding to the FC, deprive of light and keep between like, 71 and 90 degrees until the bulk substrate is colonized entirely by the grain spawn. THEN expose to light.
> 
> Sterilize everything BEFORE use.


How did you prepare for inoculation? Did you clean and bleach your walls or just spray Lysol in and inject the bags in a glove box? I'm just wondering what your method is, I can more than likely inoculate bags in my closet. I just don't want to clean my house like a meth freak. In blogs before they would say go crazy with the bleach and I have waaaaaay too much shit. However I can do in a closet


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 11, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> How did you prepare for inoculation? Did you clean and bleach your walls or just spray Lysol in and inject the bags in a glove box? I'm just wondering what your method is, I can more than likely inoculate bags in my closet. I just don't want to clean my house like a meth freak. In blogs before they would say go crazy with the bleach and I have waaaaaay too much shit. However I can do in a closet


I kind of just used a second, larger bin and used alcohol and sanitary wipes to wipe it down beforehand. Gives you a smaller space to keep up after. Wiped down the needle with alcohol.

Make sure you shower, wipe your hands and arms down with alcohol, and even strip naked before touching anything, and wear gloves. Once the substrate is colonized, it's less likely to be contaminated.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## iHearAll (Jun 11, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> How did you prepare for inoculation? Did you clean and bleach your walls or just spray Lysol in and inject the bags in a glove box? I'm just wondering what your method is, I can more than likely inoculate bags in my closet. I just don't want to clean my house like a meth freak. In blogs before they would say go crazy with the bleach and I have waaaaaay too much shit. However I can do in a closet


Careful with lysol after you get spawn. It causes mutations, so its likely the aerosol in it becomes absorbed, altering the tissue. Just a detail I have learned, I don't mean to keep butting in lmao


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3959068 View attachment 3959069 View attachment 3959070


Skeeeeeet


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 11, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I kind of just used a second, larger bin and used alcohol and sanitary wipes to wipe it down beforehand. Gives you a smaller space to keep up after. Wiped down the needle with alcohol.
> 
> Make sure you shower, wipe your hands and arms down with alcohol, and even strip naked before touching anything, and wear gloves. Once the substrate is colonized, it's less likely to be contaminated.


I'll make sure to do it in my birthday suit

Btw thank you for the info, I have been wanting to grow but just couldn't afford the PC or the meth-crazy cleaning. The city I live in is gear more towards cocaine, pills, and meth. All the acid is designer drugs and shrooms really don't come in


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I'll make sure to do it in my birthday suit
> 
> Btw thank you for the info, I have been wanting to grow but just couldn't afford the PC or the meth-crazy cleaning. The city I live in is gear more towards cocaine, pills, and meth. All the acid is designer drugs and shrooms really don't come in


Damn city folk


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Damn city folk


Tell me about it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 11, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Tell me about it


Sah. duh.

Do You practice teddey bingo guitar under water basket weaving parties ?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Sah. duh.
> 
> Do You practice teddey bingo guitar under water basket weaving parties ?


Nope I prefer to do yoga in the park beside my French bull dog while sipping my kombucha mimosa, then go have brunch


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 12, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Nope I prefer to do yoga in the park beside my French bull dog while sipping my kombucha mimosa, then go have brunch


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 13, 2017)

Look at how rhizomorphic this Mazatec/"Mazatapec" is:


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 13, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Look at how rhizomorphic this Mazatec/"Mazatapec" is:
> 
> View attachment 3960289 View attachment 3960290 View attachment 3960291 View attachment 3960292


Id guess you'll get two oz dry off that in a flush


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 13, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Look at how rhizomorphic this Mazatec/"Mazatapec" is:
> 
> View attachment 3960289 View attachment 3960290 View attachment 3960291 View attachment 3960292


If I remember correctly did you say with this grain, you won't get any extra flushes?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 13, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> If I remember correctly did you say with this grain, you won't get any extra flushes?


I never said that. I said mix it with proper mushroom compost after it colonizes. You should be able to get 3-4 flushes.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 13, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I never said that. I said mix it with proper mushroom compost after it colonizes. You should be able to get 3-4 flushes.


Nice, yeah maybe it was someone taking about another two, but badass. It looks great


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 14, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Id guess you'll get two oz dry off that in a flush


In ONE flush? Very impressive! Yeeeeeuuuuhhh!!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Look at how rhizomorphic this Mazatec/"Mazatapec" is:
> 
> View attachment 3960289 View attachment 3960290 View attachment 3960291 View attachment 3960292


Looks like a dirty air filter


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 14, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Looks like a dirty air filter


Lul.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jun 15, 2017)

I got 3 of these trays going and another 3 colonizing. They are B+, Golden Teacher, Mazatapec, and PE. Obviously not mixed with one another. Here are the B+:


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 15, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> I got 3 of these trays going and another 3 colonizing. They are B+, Golden Teacher, Mazatapec, and PE. Obviously not mixed with one another. Here are the B+:


Getting hot in here, keep it coming, lets see that flush if you remember later.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes pWeease.

Ahhhh... That makes Me want some whips. Good times in Armanie with those fuggin things.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jun 17, 2017)

I took them outta the trays because i was getting lots of side pins. The substrate is 60% coco coir, 40% vermiculite with a good amount of gypsum. and premium (hulled, hard outer shell) race horse whole oats with gypsum for the grain spawn. It's a 1:1 spawn to substrate ratio.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 17, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> I took them outta the trays because i was getting lots of side pins.


Very cool, that's probably a really logical move, I think ill have to make a spawn tray of some bulk in a week or two


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Very cool, that's probably a really logical move, I think ill have to make a spawn tray of some bulk in a week or two


Trans ... You Australians make Me sick... I love You.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 17, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Trans ... You Australians make Me sick... I love You.


You right you're right, ill probably stick with cakes. And do some 100% grass substrate cakes!!!! Might be cool...


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2017)

Dem got sprayed !!! You let those thangs grow out.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Dem got sprayed !!! You let those thangs grow out.


Yea, went out of town since Saturday, pinning had already started. Turned out ok though, ill probably scoop out the top layer of perlite and put it in the garden


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Yea, went out of town since Saturday, pinning had already started. Turned out ok though, ill probably scoop out the top layer of perlite and put it in the garden


There Ya go.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

Cant wait till it rains ill head out to the fields and fill up a trash bag full of shrooms


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Cant wait till it rains ill head out to the fields and fill up a trash bag full of shrooms


What species do you find locally?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

Cubenses Mexicana mostly


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Cubenses Mexicana mostly


Hueutla ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Hueutla ?


?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 20, 2017)

I just want to say I love this thread and keep posting the shroom porn


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 20, 2017)

Anybody ever check out Myco Willy on YouTube? I think I'm going to do his mini-monotub. 

Do you continue to mist and fan when pinning and onto fruiting? Or stop after pinning. I ask because I read you're not supposed to get the mushrooms wet


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 20, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Anybody ever check out Myco Willy on YouTube? I think I'm going to do his mini-monotub.
> 
> Do you continue to mist and fan when pinning and onto fruiting? Or stop after pinning. I ask because I read you're not supposed to get the mushrooms wet


from experience, it isnt awful to get cubensis moist by accident while misting but if you grow panaeolus you should not ever get the pins wet. That being said, I have noticed that constant misting doesnt make much of a difference after pinning but my superstition keeps me doing it. back to back comparisons, however, say it doesnt matter... i will still fan occasionally to keep the air fresh and re-wet the top layer of perlite with the mister instead, just so it evaporates into humidity.

i havent checked out myco willy, lol, i'll give him a look in a bit!


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 20, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> from experience, it isnt awful to get cubensis moist by accident while misting but if you grow panaeolus you should not ever get the pins wet. That being said, I have noticed that constant misting doesnt make much of a difference after pinning but my superstition keeps me doing it. back to back comparisons, however, say it doesnt matter... i will still fan occasionally to keep the air fresh and re-wet the top layer of perlite with the mister instead, just so it evaporates into humidity.
> 
> i havent checked out myco willy, lol, i'll give him a look in a bit!


Dude you should he's got a Boston accent so it makes the videos entertaining. He has some good stuff


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey just curious does 1qt jar full of rye berries equal 1lb? I was watching a mini-monotub tek and he was using a colonized 1qt jar. The website I'm looking to order off of offers them in 1lb bags. I really don't have the space to have two mini-monotubs unless it's ok if I stack them? That would be really cool to have two mini-monotubs going on. 

Any advice is welcome and below are the links





Www.out-grow.com


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 23, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey just curious does 1qt jar full of rye berries equal 1lb? I was watching a mini-monotub tek and he was using a colonized 1qt jar. The website I'm looking to order off of offers them in 1lb bags. I really don't have the space to have two mini-monotubs unless it's ok if I stack them? That would be really cool to have two mini-monotubs going on.
> 
> Any advice is welcome and below are the links
> 
> ...


It's a 1:2 ratio typically of spawn to substrate in a tub. I'm not sure the weight of quart of spawn.... Good question. I would imagine around 3/4 a lb to a lb. You can eyeball your substrate though. Anywhere from twice as much to four times as much substrate than spawn is safe but the less substrate you add, the easier it is to avoid contamination. I'm speaking from research and tutoring from a local guru .


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey just curious does 1qt jar full of rye berries equal 1lb? I was watching a mini-monotub tek and he was using a colonized 1qt jar. The website I'm looking to order off of offers them in 1lb bags. I really don't have the space to have two mini-monotubs unless it's ok if I stack them? That would be really cool to have two mini-monotubs going on.
> 
> Any advice is welcome and below are the links
> 
> ...


It can be as much as you need, you can always seed a larger container with what you have.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 23, 2017)

Psilocybe Cyanescens on pre soaked, nonsterile, bamboo and alder in open air
 
Shiitake cake with bamboo, may not fruit because i used bamboo, we will see


Hauatla


Treasure Coast clone. The LC is growing really fast on BRF cake.


I knocked up some coffee/gypsum/lime soaked (24hrs) WBS and coffee grinds then precooked them on the stove before straining and pressure cooking. The colonized one is a panaeolus cyanescens that is taking FOR EH VER because i was too lazy to cook on the stove first. So, the moisture content is all out of whack... Oh yea and forgot to mention this.. or rather, i wanted to wait to post about it until it either worked or didnt work. So, i got a greenish contaminant in the colonizing jar and thought "damn no way will i let this go to waste, i have got no time for that here". I went down a rabbit hole of information and stumbled across a post by someone on some other forum claiming that you can kill a contaminant if it is small by using the sun and a magnifying lens. Sounds logical, but the member had shown zero picture proof. I tried it for myself and did it for 5 minutes twice a day for three days and the spot appeared to boil and died on day one. i see a little suspicious mycelium but it should get consumed during consolidation. Ill probably have to let it go for 3 weeks extra consolidation to be sure... The spot is that circular section on the top of the grains.

This was black agar, check out how the mycelium consumes the coloring and does not become the coloring!
way cool


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> It can be as much as you need, you can always seed a larger container with what you have.


True, I guess my concern with going for a bigger monotub is that I've never grown mushrooms before, so I wouldn't want to fuck up a large container. But then again I would hate to have to throw away colonized grain spawn.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 24, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> True, I guess my concern with going for a bigger monotub is that I've never grown mushrooms before, so I wouldn't want to fuck up a large container. But then again I would hate to have to throw away colonized grain spawn.


So what kind of tubs are you looking at? How many lbs of berries are you using again? If you build a sgfc you can fruit the leftovers in the spawn bag without extra substrate. 20$ total cost and lasts a while


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 24, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> So what kind of tubs are you looking at? How many lbs of berries are you using again? If you build a sgfc you can fruit the leftovers in the spawn bag without extra substrate. 20$ total cost and lasts a while


I looked into the sgfc and I'm just going to stick with the tek I found on Willy Myco's YouTube. It's a lot more simple than the sgfc. First I'm going to buy the mini-monotub and construct it, then I'll figure out if I need to 1lb or 1-2lbs. It shouldn't cost me too much. 

It's just a waiting game now. I got a lot of bills that I'm paying right now which will all be done paying by the end of the Summer. Patience is usually the hardest part of my hobbies it seems


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 24, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I looked into the sgfc and I'm just going to stick with the tek I found on Willy Myco's YouTube. It's a lot more simple than the sgfc. First I'm going to buy the mini-monotub and construct it, then I'll figure out if I need to 1lb or 1-2lbs. It shouldn't cost me too much.
> 
> It's just a waiting game now. I got a lot of bills that I'm paying right now which will all be done paying by the end of the Summer. Patience is usually the hardest part of my hobbies it seems


I shamelessly just bought a new grow light with no money! Lmao...


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 24, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I shamelessly just bought a new grow light with no money! Lmao...


Hey dude I ain't judging you, I might do the same thing on Monday.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 26, 2017)

This thread is flown, G. Awesome.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 26, 2017)

Just ordered a B+ Syringe from Sporeworks and Ryeberry grain bags and Mushroom compost substrate from shroom supply! Looking forward to growing some shrooms


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 26, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> This thread is flown, G. Awesome.


What do you mean? Nobody is on here anymore?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 27, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> What do you mean? Nobody is on here anymore?


That is what I am saying.... More people needa flood the HS


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2017)

Think I mentioned it before, put vermiculite in the bottom of your jars to keep grains off the piss.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 28, 2017)

ANC said:


> Think I mentioned it before, put vermiculite in the bottom of your jars to keep grains off the piss.


I ran out of verm. Gotta go get more this week


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2017)

It came to just over 2 ounces.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It came to just over 2 ounces.


Sweeeet! That was my guess actually. Eat any yet?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Sweeeet! That was my guess actually. Eat any yet?


Yes. The initial come-up scared the shit out of me, but afterwards, everything was pretty awesome.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3958757 View attachment 3958758 View attachment 3958759 View attachment 3958761
> This was 2 days ago:


How many quarts is that tub you have?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> How many quarts is that tub you have?


Which, the sub-tub, or the tub over top of it all?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Which, the sub-tub, or the tub over top of it all?


The Sub-tub. The tek I'm looking at is in a 6qt tub, so a mini monotub. Does the bigger tub have holes?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> The Sub-tub. The tek I'm looking at is in a 6qt tub, so a mini monotub. Does the bigger tub have holes?


Nope. I just fan often.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 28, 2017)

Gal dam. 
I want some mushrooms so fuggin' much.

Shit, I'd even eat some mycelium at this point.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

My B+ Spore syringe, 2 lbs of Rye Berry grain and 5 lbs pasturized manure mix all came in yesterday. So I innoculated both bags and now they are chilling at temperatures 73-77. It's mostly under 77 but in the evening it gets s little hot in my room because it's facing the west. Super excited.

Btw it looks like I have enough for one mini-monotub. Which is cool, this is the getting feet wet phase, but I have been dreaming of this for years so I'm already planning the next grow.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> My B+ Spore syringe, 2 lbs of Rye Berry grain and 5 lbs pasturized manure mix all came in yesterday. So I innoculated both bags and now they are chilling at temperatures 73-77. It's mostly under 77 but in the evening it gets s little hot in my room because it's facing the west. Super excited.
> 
> Btw it looks like I have enough for one mini-monotub. Which is cool, this is the getting feet wet phase, but I have been dreaming of this for years so I'm already planning the next grow.


Ill join you in a minitub but I'm going minimini with a disposable aluminun baking dish. Huautla cubensis monoculture.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

You are really spraying those things down, arent ya, @iHearAll ???


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Ill join you in a minitub but I'm going minimini with a disposable aluminun baking dish. Huautla cubensis monoculture.


Nice dude! I'm going to grow Ban Hua Thanon for sure and maybe one from Mexico or Golden Teacher. This time I'm going to order my spores from Ralphsters and my Rye berry grains and 50/50 mix of manure and straw from Out-grow.com, apparently it's better than just manure mix? The reason I didn't go with both of them this time is I had to send them a check and then they deliver. Well I didn't have patience. Nevertheless it came 3 days later 

Ya know I have ground oyster shell OMRI rated and people mix that in their substrate? Coffee grinds too? 

One more thing that I'm concerned about; the spore solution did not have the need connected. So I had to unscrew the paceholder for the needle so when I unscrewed it, the top of the shot with the spore solution was exposed. I screwed the needle on fast, but do you think that might contaminate the solution? Next time I'll make a glove box so I don't worry about it. 

Opinions?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Nice dude! I'm going to grow Ban Hua Thanon for sure and maybe one from Mexico or Golden Teacher. This time I'm going to order my spores from Ralphsters and my Rye berry grains and 50/50 mix of manure and straw from Out-grow.com, apparently it's better than just manure mix? The reason I didn't go with both of them this time is I had to send them a check and then they deliver. Well I didn't have patience. Nevertheless it came 3 days later
> 
> Ya know I have ground oyster shell OMRI rated and people mix that in their substrate? Coffee grinds too?
> 
> ...


You should be ok, that's how they come typically. Calcium is a good component to add. I add lime/gypsum (1:1) and azomite in a small amount. Coffee is good for spawn but not the fruiting sub.


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You are really spraying those things down, arent ya, @iHearAll ???


Not too much. I spray once or twice a day. Sometimes not at all. Water does bead up and I try to avoid it but its not always as easily removed without drying out other spots too much.


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Jun 30, 2017)

Slowly read through this thread the last couple days....really awesome all the information that is being shared 

Have grown , but becoming fascinated by fungi, and want to trip for mind expanding purposes. About to take the plunge and go with the 80$ unlimited mushrooms tek by Willy myco (brf cakes).

Will be following along to learn as much as possible


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

Ganja.Queen said:


> Slowly read through this thread the last couple days....really awesome all the information that is being shared
> 
> Have grown , but becoming fascinated by fungi, and want to trip for mind expanding purposes. About to take the plunge and go with the 80$ unlimited mushrooms tek by Willy myco (brf cakes).
> 
> Will be following along to learn as much as possible


#CoooolAF

Lol I just drove by a hostage situation


Brf is so nice for keeping a personal supply of FRESH caps. I.e purest trippp!


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> You should be ok, that's how they come typically. Calcium is a good component to add. I add lime/gypsum (1:1) and azomite in a small amount. Coffee is good for spawn but not the fruiting sub.


Sweet I have Azomite and Oyster shells and the Bulk substrate has gypsum in it. Btw the amount of bulk substrate will be 4lbs a long with 2lbs grain spawn so how much then would it be? I do have Dolomite lime


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> #CoooolAF
> 
> Lol I just by a hostage situation
> 
> ...


Alright big outdated question of all questions: do different types of psilocybe cubenses produce different trips? Further more are Panealeous the same but a higher dose or...?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Alright big outdated question of all questions: do different types of psilocybe cubenses produce different trips? Further more are Panealeous the same but a higher dose or...?


Pans are higher in psilocin where cubensis are higher in psilocybin. The pans feel stronger than cubes because of this. A cube is a cube but a psilocybe is not all psilocybe. Like, psilocybe cyanescens are stronger than psilocybe cubensis but are cold weather and wood dwelling.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Pans are higher in psilocin where cubensis are higher in psilocybin. The pans feel stronger than cubes because of this. A cube is a cube but a psilocybe is not all psilocybe. Like, psilocybe cyanescens are stronger than psilocybe cubensis but are cold weather and wood dwelling.


So between cubenses they will be the same trip?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Sweet I have Azomite and Oyster shells and the Bulk substrate has gypsum in it. Btw the amount of bulk substrate will be 4lbs a long with 2lbs grain spawn so how much then would it be? I do have Dolomite lime


Small handful or less. I never followed a number but just eyeball it. Like soil prep


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

Oui


DankTankerous said:


> So between cubenses they will be the same trip?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Small handful or less. I never followed a number but just eyeball it. Like soil prep


Should I pasturized them or ok to throw in? How would I even pasturize them?



iHearAll said:


> Oui


Dammmmmn that's a little disappointing but ah well. Still doesn't stop me from enjoying them


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Should I pasturized them or ok to throw in? How would I even pasturize them?
> 
> 
> 
> Dammmmmn that's a little disappointing but ah well. Still doesn't stop me from enjoying them


You wouldn't add anything to your kit. It should perform great. However, if you were to pasteurizing your own bulk sub,you would mix the calcium and trace elements in prior


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

The productivity varies though within cubes


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> The productivity varies though within cubes


So that's where cloning coming in to play correct? So levels can be different between one shroom from another in the same colony?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> So that's where cloning coming in to play correct? So levels can be different between one shroom from another in the same colony?


Yea, when you get a spore syringe, millions of spores form individual mycelium and compete. So you clone your favorite body and it will take over the sub alone. More predictable results. Possibly better yields too


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

But spore printing is good for gene finding


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Yea, when you get a spore syringe, millions of spores form individual mycelium and compete. So you clone your favorite body and it will take over the sub alone. More predictable results. Possibly better yields too


so the spore print you take will not be specific to that mushroom but the body?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> so the spore print you take will not be specific to that mushroom but the body?


Hold on im driving lol


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

The spore print is like a seed pod contain millions of genetics for that strain and a clone is clone of one particular mushroom


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

Although mushrooms are asexual they require two spores to form mycelium


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

I think i'm missing it, because how would you know how potent that specific mushroom is if you're not eating it? Is there a thread you would recommend me reading? I feel like these are very beginner level questions and i thought i covered all the lower ground but apparently I haven't. Sorry for so many questions


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Although mushrooms are asexual they require two spores to form mycelium


How do You think Terence got the Penis Envy strain to be ?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I think i'm missing it, because how would you know how potent that specific mushroom is if you're not eating it? Is there a thread you would recommend me reading? I feel like these are very beginner level questions and i thought i covered all the lower ground but apparently I haven't. Sorry for so many questions


Sorry, I used weird wording. Where I said "body" before, I meant size of each mushroom. You can assume potency will be the same for each mushroom on a multispore cake.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Sorry, I used weird wording. Where I said "body" before, I meant size of each mushroom. You can assume potency will be the same for each mushroom on a multispore cake.


Gotchya! So then BRF cakes would be a good idea for getting good spores?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Gotchya! So then BRF cakes would be a good idea for getting good spores?


Once the BRF cakes, fruit and the veil opens, yes.

Spore Prints ?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Gotchya! So then BRF cakes would be a good idea for getting good spores?


Yes exactly!


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

I meant for genetic selection


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 30, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> How do You think Terence got the Penis Envy strain to be ?


There is a 2 and a half hour documentary about him I have been meaning to watch


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 2, 2017)

After inoculating a Rye Berry Spawn bag, how long do you suppose it takes to see Mycelium? It's almost been 72 hours and yes I know I need more patience. Temps are between 73-77.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 2, 2017)

Is 73 - 77 an ideal temp ?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Is 73 - 77 an ideal temp ?


From what I've read up until 80's is good


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 2, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> After inoculating a Rye Berry Spawn bag, how long do you suppose it takes to see Mycelium? It's almost been 72 hours and yes I know I need more patience. Temps are between 73-77.


Two weeks is normal. Quit looking!


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 2, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Two weeks is normal. Quit looking!


It's so hard not to!


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 2, 2017)

Gy a cheap spray bottle and iso. Dous your hands before handling. Be mindful not to handle anything that hasnt been sterilized first while also holding your bag of spawn


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 3, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Gy a cheap spray bottle and iso. Dous your hands before handling. Be mindful not to handle anything that hasnt been sterilized first while also holding your bag of spawn


We got Mycelium! One spawn bag is showing, just waiting on the other


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> We got Mycelium! One spawn bag is showing, just waiting on the other


V nice! My bulk spawn are pretty ready. Im going to attempt to pour about a pint of clone spawn of the WBS and coffee I told you about just into an aluminum tray with a casing.

I have more LC of this mycelium so experimenting is a perk


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 4, 2017)

Huautla Coffee/Grain Spawn. Ill wait a few for the smaller half pints to consolidate another week or two before i lay them in the tray. In the mean time i will start more jars if i have enough empty jars to fill my PC.


  
Generally the BRF clones are going well. Most of the experimental substrates i either messed up the nutrition or innoculated while they were too hot. ... not sure.. sucks discarding subs but whatever. the front left three are cannabis leaf/soil subs  
grains again


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## iHearAll (Jul 4, 2017)

6000 views. bless


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 4, 2017)

Dude great job! I had no idea Mycelium could be some beautiful until I saw my own.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 4, 2017)

Both 1lb Rye berry bags are showing colonization. Pretty fucking rad. The bag that showed first is growing 2x it size. One of the Mycelium areas was the size of a pea and now is the size of dime. I'm guessing that's aggressive? Temps are between 75-77


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 4, 2017)

Dude this is nuts.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 4, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Dude this is nuts.
> 
> View attachment 3972324


I thought that might work. That is pretty amazing


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3972259
> http://rollitup.org/attachments/cimg4588-jpg.3972259/


Wow. Well done.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Wow. Well done.


Thank you boss, do i get a raise now?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Thank you boss, do i get a raise now?


I'm not yo boss, niggah.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I'm not yo boss, niggah.


So I can clock out now?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> So I can clock out now?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


I agree


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 5, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I agree


Yes, You are.

I had the confidence to tell My employee what to do and to give Him a foot rub.
He didn't take it. So I let it go... I hate the guy too.... Fucker.
I paid Him a little too much on His last paycheck... Whatever, He deserves it.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 7, 2017)

I still have 7cc left in my syringe, how should I store it. Also it's been 7 days since I innoculated my bags and the syringe has been right next to it. Is it too late? How long do syringes last?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 7, 2017)

B+ spores in 1lb of Rye Berries

7 days after innoculation


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 7, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> B+ spores in 1lb of Rye Berries
> 
> 7 days after innoculation
> 
> View attachment 3973938


You go Glen Coco...

#priorties


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 8, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I still have 7cc left in my syringe, how should I store it. Also it's been 7 days since I innoculated my bags and the syringe has been right next to it. Is it too late? How long do syringes last?


Spritz the syringe down with iso and let it air dry by waving it around a little. Get a fresh zip up plastic baggy and slide your syringe in while it is completely fresh and only unzipped but not inflated. Then put this in a clean part of your fridge. If you want to go all out, you can get a minifrigde and sterilize it for all of your syringe ststorage and cold weather mycelium bodies. Some edible and nonedible mushroom require a cold spell since they fruit just after a frost. Cubensis is not one of these but the spores and liquid mycelium cultures can benefit from cold storage. Do not freeze them they will burst.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 9, 2017)

Just curious to how long it takes for a Lb of Rye Berries to fully colonize. After it's totally colonized should I wait a week, like you do with BRF cakes?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 9, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Just curious to how long it takes for a Lb of Rye Berries to fully colonize. After it's totally colonized should I wait a week, like you do with BRF cakes?


Indeed, it helps prevent contamination and ensures what you see is really colonized 100%


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 9, 2017)

It could take 3-4 weeks to fully colonize. You had a really good syringe to start colonizing so rapidly. I would expect yours to go very smooth


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 14, 2017)

sort of a time lapse album of the past few days. 
       
theses guys below are wild bird seed/spent coffee/lime/azomite cakes. just an experiment. if i get one decent flush from each ill be impress because they colonized very fast.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

I love Barbie Dolls . LMAO !!!!!!!

The whole town is laughing at YOU.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I love Barbie Dolls . LMAO !!!!!!!
> 
> The whole town is laughing at YOU.


Hope so. Had a great trip the other night. I drank a half gram of aborted pins in a tea. Wow it was intense


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I love Barbie Dolls . LMAO !!!!!!!
> 
> The whole town is laughing at YOU.


Have you seen the living Barbie doll?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

@DankTankerous how are we doing in the bulk section?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

@Olive Drab Green. How did your tub and trips turn out? Any second flush?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

0000000000hhhhh!!!!!!!!!

I love the living Barbies Dool.
Sexy glove sex that makes You super horny 
You just wanna fuck all night along blad dick style.

Out Shout to BiG SMALL for making TYRONE joke.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> 0000000000hhhhh!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the living Barbies Dool.
> Sexy glove sex that makes You super horny
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? 



iHearAll said:


> @DankTankerous how are we doing in the bulk section?


Dude they're doing very well. I put my bags in an area that gets 77-81 degrees and it's been exploding. My guess is that it will be fully colonized in a week.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

I think this was pulled from Paul stamets collection by gartz. Psilicin psilocybin content versus weight. Younger mushrooms have the highest concentrations. So, that being said, be careful and consume safely as number one! I stayed up all night after drinking what I thought would be a "help me sleep" dose Lol turned into a deeply spiritual journey into the functions of energy


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude they're doing very well. I put my bags in an area that gets 77-81 degrees and it's been exploding. My guess is that it will be fully colonized in a week.


Awesome to hear! I love when these grows go well! Do you have any plans to clone or print?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> @Olive Drab Green. How did your tub and trips turn out? Any second flush?


The second flush was bigger fruits, slightly less volume. 1.5 more ounces dry.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The second flush was bigger fruits, slightly less volume. 1.5 more ounces dry.


Very nice! Have you consumed any? That's a fat yield


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude they're doing very well. I put my bags in an area that gets 77-81 degrees and it's been exploding. My guess is that it will be fully colonized in a week.


No eye D uh.
No eye dee uh.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Very nice! Have you consumed any? That's a fat yield


They are extremely potent. Most people who are seasoned that I've had test them agreed that even a single mushroom is pretty potent. The most one person did was an eighth and they now prefer my shrooms to acid.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 16, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They are extremely potent. Most people who are seasoned that I've had test them agreed that even a single mushroom is pretty potent. The most one person did was an eighth and they now prefer my shrooms to acid.


Dude that's kind of why I don't do acid, it's not legit anymore. Did you grow cubes or what?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

LOL ^

Okay... Don't fuck with that kat. *sniff*


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 16, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Awesome to hear! I love when these grows go well! Do you have any plans to clone or print?


I'm considering. Honestly I haven't read a lot about growing mushrooms. I'm reading an intro right into growing and will probably read on elsewhere.

Although I'm on this thread I stay away from sites like shroomology. I feel like it teaches you how to drive but doesn't teach you about the car, which you need both, do you know what I mean. Honestly I just really don't want to search through, I would rather read a book. Not as many douchebags or pissing contests. If you have links for threads that helped you please send them this way. 

So to finally answer your question, yes I'm going to do spore prints. These are aggressive boogers, can't wait to see them.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL ^
> 
> Okay... Don't fuck with that kat. *sniff*


I'll fuck with it, there is just a lot of shit going around. And I don't feel like going to Drum Djams. I just don't have patience or the money or the brain power to do something I have no idea what's in it. I do have an acid test, but I don't run around in psychedelic communities so I never hear of anything. The communities tend to be too cultish, and too homogeneous and too much Alex Grey and Tool. The later is a semi-joke


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

I became stuck on the thought that with the consumption of life there is no loss of life but only a never ending fear in the organism consumed.


HeatlessBBQ said:


> No eye D uh.
> No eye dee uh.


Hohoho


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I became stuck on the thought that with the consumption of life there is no loss of life but only a never ending fear in the organism consumed.
> 
> Hohoho










*LMFAO !!!!!*


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 16, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I'm considering. Honestly I haven't read a lot about growing mushrooms. I'm reading an intro right into growing and will probably read on elsewhere.
> 
> Although I'm on this thread I stay away from sites like shroomology. I feel like it teaches you how to drive but doesn't teach you about the car, which you need both, do you know what I mean. Honestly I just really don't want to search through, I would rather read a book. Not as many douchebags or pissing contests. If you have links for threads that helped you please send them this way.
> 
> So to finally answer your question, yes I'm going to do spore prints. These are aggressive boogers, can't wait to see them.


Yea I am a member in other sites but I never post. Im not really doing anything impressive I don't imagine. 

Here's my favorite LC cloning technique. 
https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/5874305/fpart/all/vc/1

I use these lids to make the process more fail safe
https://www.shroomology.org/forums/topic/9326-syringe-filter-lc-lid-tek-with-self-healing-injection-ports/

Here's a fair spore print tek but you don't need a glove box. You can use a sterile tuperware container. Everything gets doused in iso and air dried with as little disturbance as possible. I pick the caps with sterile nitrile gloves. I print for 12-24 hours with a sealed lid. I then fold the foil in half and slide it into a fresh ziplock that is still factory vacuumed shut. Just slide it in without allowing any air to enter. No need to sterilize a factory fresh baggy inside. Outside maybe. Just iso in a spray bottle. 
https://www.shroomology.org/forums/topic/100-how-to-make-a-spore-print/


I like this glovebox tek and used it to make mine. Its about 75-100$ worth of parts 
https://www.shroomology.org/forums/topic/189-high-quality-glove-box-tek-by-str0be/

Im still,following the basic brf tek for my personal stash needs. So that's probably the same one you'd find in a google search.

My sgfc is standard but with micropore tape in the air exchange holes above the perlite line.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Yea I am a member in other sites but I never post. Im not really doing anything impressive I don't imagine.


Man... You sure are a hoot. lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)

*Thanks for the gumball Mikey !!!!!

Give Me one good ol' licorice kiss*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Dude that's kind of why I don't do acid, it's not legit anymore. Did you grow cubes or what?


Mazatec/"Mazatapec" P. cubensis


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


Very fucking envious.


----------



## gwailo (Jul 18, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> That was 17g fresh picked. I bring the water to a boil and then add shrooms, bring it down to a light bubble or just simmer around medium heat for an hour, add water as needed. I like to have only a little half cup to drink. Second teas from them are ok but not as strong.
> 
> I had thought I over cooked them in this instance because I forgot to turn the stove off and went out for 30-40 minutes. When I got back there was no water left but a golden grime on the pan and the diced shrooms still a little moist. I added a little water and stirred to get the sludge dissolved. There appeared to be no loss in potency. I had a great time and went on a few long bike rides to help my nerves and stress . I later made a second tea the same way using 3 g of dried shrooms and consumed that. Very pleasant and had no body stone but a nice liberating state of mind with great metalicized visuals


Don't you lose a lot of potency with the heat? that was always my understanding; heat, light and oxygen break down psilocybin.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2017)

gwailo said:


> Don't you lose a lot of potency with the heat? that was always my understanding; heat, light and oxygen break down psilocybin.


Nah. People make tea all the time. Harder hit due to faster absorption, less peak time.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2017)

gwailo said:


> Don't you lose a lot of potency with the heat? that was always my understanding; heat, light and oxygen break down psilocybin.


You can grill with them lol


----------



## gwailo (Jul 18, 2017)

I used to grow these many years ago and I ended up storing some in ziplock bags in the freezer for at least 10 years. My adult son asked me if his friends could have them for a bachelor party and while I didn't try any to confirm they said they were still good.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2017)

gwailo said:


> I used to grow these many years ago and I ended up storing some in ziplock bags in the freezer for at least 10 years. My adult son asked me if his friends could have them for a bachelor party and while I didn't try any to confirm they said they were still good.


Yeah, they usually sustain and store pretty well. 

Lul. Round-eye.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

How's the garden , @iHearAll ?
All secure ?

I had a dream the other day about Your grow OP.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2017)

I went out of town and left 4 cakes in their second flush dunk from Friday morning to Monday morning lmao. They smell like cheese.

I thought of you during my pin trip on Friday evening/Saturday morning. I thought off the persona you represent and the extreme experiences you share. A teacher


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I went out of town and left 4 cakes in their second flush dunk from Friday morning to Monday morning lmao. They smell like cheese.
> 
> I thought of you during my pin trip on Friday evening/Saturday morning. I thought off the persona you represent and the extreme experiences you share. A teacher








*Boom*. @iHearAll 's name is Cory.

See You at String Cheese, maybe.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Boom*. @iHearAll 's name is Cory.


No, its daddy


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> No, its daddy


Pussy Lmao


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> No, its daddy


Hey Cory... *FUCK YOU ! ! !*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

Cory M. is a murderer <------------ and most definitely is planning on killing someone


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Cory M. is a murderer <------------ and most definately not planning on killing someone


Killing my ego maybe


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Killing my ego maybe...








...with kindness


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 18, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ...with kindness


Yee


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 18, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Yee








Weeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! Wengdim watch.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 19, 2017)

So the next few days ill be working with some nice goliath grain spawn and trying to grow them purely on grass, nothing else added. Any gypsum or trace elements are in the grain spawn which looks very strong these days.

Ill be pasteurizing this afternoon. 

I will case after the entire surface is cultured and will be using ph'd with lime to 8, peat and verm 2:1 by volume. 1/4" or less thick.

Fruiting in a sgfc, possibly my spare without perlite if it can fit two trays. Else one in each sgfc.

www.shroomery.org/8421/Panaeolus-cyanescens-FAQ#casing


mycotopia.net/topic/45757-easy-oven-pasteurization-123/


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey quick question. I will be keeping my mini monotub in a closet. There are blankets in there and shoes. How sterile does the environment need to be? I have seen people grow on their desk in a bedroom. Can you maybe explain where the threshold of dirty is? A lot of threads I read give me the impression that your room needs to be sterile like a hospital room. Now granted I will be going in the closet and clearing it out and Clorox wipe it. So my next question is, after full colonization of the mini monotub how is Trich possible when the substrate is dominated by the Mycelium? Also should I make a glove box and mix my spawn and substrate it? I was going to sterilize the the whole closet and take everything out for the mixing. And put everything back after the full colonization. If this doesn't work I'll do BRF cakes next time. 

Also what are the barbi dolls y'all were talking about? Are those another word for pins?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 20, 2017)

Pretty sure that the room does not need to be clean.
The sterilization part is important during inoculation only.
Keeping the inside of the box clean is obviously a good idea but if the surrounding room isn't tighty,
Im sure You will get away with no contamination.

Your shoes and such will not affect anything.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 20, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey quick question. I will be keeping my mini monotub in a closet. There are blankets in there and shoes. How sterile does the environment need to be? I have seen people grow on their desk in a bedroom. Can you maybe explain where the threshold of dirty is? A lot of threads I read give me the impression that your room needs to be sterile like a hospital room. Now granted I will be going in the closet and clearing it out and Clorox wipe it. So my next question is, after full colonization of the mini monotub how is Trich possible when the substrate is dominated by the Mycelium? Also should I make a glove box and mix my spawn and substrate it? I was going to sterilize the the whole closet and take everything out for the mixing. And put everything back after the full colonization. If this doesn't work I'll do BRF cakes next time.
> 
> Also what are the barbi dolls y'all were talking about? Are those another word for pins?


Lol I think BBQ has been ducking with me. Fortunately Im super weird. I just imagine he was looking at memes and saw a living Barbie so I didnt question it Lol. You could mix your sub in he glove box or not, just turn off the Ac and fan. Trich won't be capable of competing with a fully colonized sub for the first flush but come second flush you have to remain sterile again. Your closet will be ok I think. I keep my sgfc in my bedroom where I certainly am not sterile. Its just away from soil and plants. I still have plenty of success taking prints and clones. Just like here at riu, newbies post how_to's and make the task seem like a nightmare. You'll probably seen he same members post something later contradicting themselves. We've all done it. Sometimes flying high at the keyboard is bad for teaching others Lol. Main keys for being sterile is your hands, keep your hands clean as clean can be. But other than that, once your mycelium is colonized it competes like Conan.

I have little hands on experience with bulk sub. Only what my mentor has showed me in his lab and my reading. He had a large dog roaming the house. Follow your videos and other popular tek videos to get a feel for what kind of environment their sitting working in as well as how hastily but precise they are to keep notice of everything there touching while working. Imo its easiest to sterilize an is spray bottle and cling to it during the op than to go bananas cleaning everything in site. Continuously spray your hands when you touch something new and let them dry. You'll get a feel for it. Also iso can cause mutation if it makes contact as a liquid or gas to your mycelium.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 20, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Pretty sure that the room does not need to be clean.
> The sterilization part is important during inoculation only.
> Keeping the inside of the box clean is obviously a good idea but if the surrounding room isn't tighty,
> Im sure You will get away with no contamination.
> ...


That was probably the easier thing to say lol


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 20, 2017)

Excerpt from shroomery on tap water versus bottled or sterilized by heat

Quoting roger rabbit :

"Tap water is superior, and chlorine in the amounts contained therein is a good thing. When the cakes are submerged during the dunk, bacteria is favored in the anaerobic conditions under water, and the chlorine helps to control it.

I'm getting my commercial mushroom farm certified organic in one of the strictest states to get organic certification, and there is no problem with spraying the fruiting areas with bleach solution, and/or using it in the soak water. It's a long tested and safe method. Consider it the lesser of two evils if you wish: Bacteria, which can kill you, or chlorine which only tastes funny, but in small amounts is relatively harmless.

My cabin is very remote and off the grid. Therefore, I have a 400 feet deep well that delivers pristine drinking water. However, when dunking substrates, I add a cap full of bleach per bucket of water for the reasons stated above. It doesn't impact the grow in a negative way at all.
RR"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 20, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> That was probably the easier thing to say lol


Which part ?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 20, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Which part ?


Just a general, "no you don't need to turn your room into a hospital."


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2017)

I do my inoculation and spore work in a tiny toilet.

Spray some air sanitizer and go to work fast.. Shit kills almost everything in the air.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> I do my inoculation and spore work in a tiny toilet.
> 
> Spray some air sanitizer and go to work fast.. Shit kills almost everything in the air.


What in the heck!


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 20, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Lol I think BBQ has been ducking with me. Fortunately Im super weird. I just imagine he was looking at memes and saw a living Barbie so I didnt question it Lol. You could mix your sub in he glove box or not, just turn off the Ac and fan. Trich won't be capable of competing with a fully colonized sub for the first flush but come second flush you have to remain sterile again. Your closet will be ok I think. I keep my sgfc in my bedroom where I certainly am not sterile. Its just away from soil and plants. I still have plenty of success taking prints and clones. Just like here at riu, newbies post how_to's and make the task seem like a nightmare. You'll probably seen he same members post something later contradicting themselves. We've all done it. Sometimes flying high at the keyboard is bad for teaching others Lol. Main keys for being sterile is your hands, keep your hands clean as clean can be. But other than that, once your mycelium is colonized it competes like Conan.
> 
> I have little hands on experience with bulk sub. Only what my mentor has showed me in his lab and my reading. He had a large dog roaming the house. Follow your videos and other popular tek videos to get a feel for what kind of environment their sitting working in as well as how hastily but precise they are to keep notice of everything there touching while working. Imo its easiest to sterilize an is spray bottle and cling to it during the op than to go bananas cleaning everything in site. Continuously spray your hands when you touch something new and let them dry. You'll get a feel for it. Also iso can cause mutation if it makes contact as a liquid or gas to your mycelium.


Lol. On Barbie dolls. Dude thanks for all your help. You have been amazing. I'll post up pics later today. It looks as if it will be 4 weeks at full Colonization maybe longer.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 20, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Just a general, "no you don't need to turn your room into a hospital."


Lit a stripper poll on water ?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 20, 2017)

Alright folks here they are. 3 weeks since innoculated and I'm homing by Week 4 I'll be done. Some of the yellow from the rye berries shows through the Mycelium and it made me worry a little, nothing to worry about right? Also I saw some moisture gather and it had a yellow tint? I'm sure it's nothing but the rye berries. The last photo is the yellow I saw. Any who questions, comments, and criticism are welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 20, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Alright folks here they are. 3 weeks since innoculated and I'm homing by Week 4 I'll be done. Some of the yellow from the rye berries shows through the Mycelium and it made me worry a little, nothing to worry about right? Also I saw some moisture gather and it had a yellow tint? I'm sure it's nothing but the rye berries. The last photo is the yellow I saw. Any who questions, comments, and criticism are welcome. Enjoy.


Yellow is usually an indicator your temps are a bit high. Nothing to fret over. Yours doesnt look like metabolites. Looks great! Beautiful growth man


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 20, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Yellow is usually an indicator your temps are a bit high. Nothing to fret over. Yours doesnt look like metabolites. Looks great! Beautiful growth man


Got it, it got up to 84 but was never there for more than an hour. Do you not want it to go above 80? Do you think it slowed the growth? I feel like it has

And Thank You


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 22, 2017)

by the looks of my spawn bag it seems as if it has stopped growing, but when i tilt the bag and rye berries run off, you can see the body is pretty massive. It looks like 3/4's of the spawn bag has colonized. the mycelium is beautiful and spreads out it's fingers across the berries. It's a really cool thing to behold. The more I read about these ultra recycler's the more i love and respect these beings. It's incredible to think what it has done for humanity and what it will continue to do, especially now that they have found fungus that will break plastic down. What an odd, promising, organism that pokes it's head out of the ground after rain. What a neat world we live it.

Also Shroom Porn is cool. Post away


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> What in the heck!


Yep, it's a tiny spare shitter with porcelain tiled walls. (don't ever shit in there on mushrooms, the walls turn see through and you can look straight through into another dimension) Very small volume of air to sanitise, no drafts, and you can use the closed toiled as a little lab table.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 22, 2017)

Clones on wbs cakes.
Panaeolus retry with a less compact version of the same mix I tried last tine that didn't fruit. I think it was because I didn't case it and the center was too compact. Grass, coffee, azomite, brf. Listed by amount. Cased in moist verm. The mycelium has grown through over the last two days.
  
Bout time I cleaned the perlite eh?

Hauatla clone on brf, second flush 
 
Then there are some cakes that just want fruit. .. I just rinsed and redunked them after a week or two of not pinning. Then rerolled in verm


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yep, it's a tiny spare shitter with porcelain tiled walls. (don't ever shit in there on mushrooms, the walls turn see through and you can look straight through into another dimension) Very small volume of air to sanitise, no drafts, and you can use the closed toiled as a little lab table.


Goddamn I just realized you're telling the truth. Shroom poopin is frightening and pure. Lonely. Exciting. ... All the feels.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Clones on wbs cakes.View attachment 3982417
> Panaeolus retry with a less compact version of the same mix I tried last tine that didn't fruit. I think it was because I didn't case it and the center was too compact. Grass, coffee, azomite, brf. Listed by amount. Cased in moist verm. The mycelium has grown through over the last two days.
> View attachment 3982418 View attachment 3982419
> Bout time I cleaned the perlite eh?
> ...


Beautiful. Saw a tek on Pan Cyans that's similar to the PF Tek, I think I'll try it next time. My girlfriend and I are going to buy one of those deals that's like a crock pot, pressure cooker, rice steamer etc. I'm really excited.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 22, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Beautiful. Saw a tek on Pan Cyans that's similar to the PF Tek, I think I'll try it next time. My girlfriend and I are going to buy one of those deals that's like a crock pot, pressure cooker, rice steamer etc. I'm really excited.


Poo cakes? That's the most common I have seen fruit successfully. I've seen grass trays fruit short caps, which is what I'm going for.

Wait is pf tek a bulk or cake tek?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Poo cakes? That's the most common I have seen fruit successfully. I've seen grass trays fruit short caps, which is what I'm going for.
> 
> Wait is pf tek a bulk or cake tek?


Poo cakes?

LBH Depot sells poo cakes. 
Alongwith spicey thai stick that shards your vision like Kerbi's enemies.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 22, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Poo cakes?
> 
> LBH Depot sells poo cakes.
> Alongwith spicey thai stick that shards your vision like Kerbi's enemies.


Ooooo, I would try Poo cakes but I don't like the idea of manure use in my lab (kitchen).is the spicy Thai stick actually spiced or is it like a terpene spice thing?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Ooooo, I would try Poo cakes but I don't like the idea of manure use in my lab (kitchen).is the spicy Thai stick actually spiced or is it like a terpene spice thing?








It's like a *round up* of a feeling.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 22, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> It's like a *round up* of a feeling.


The herbicide?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 23, 2017)

So I don't know what the high temperatures did but seemed like mycelium growth slowed down. But as off today the outside edges looked super fluffy and thick and looks like it's getting back its momentum. Did the high heat temperatures slow it down, or was there some disease? Did something attack it and in turn slow down colonization? The highest temp I have recorded has been 84 and it got there 3-5 times.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 23, 2017)

Also I am starting to see a blue tinge. I believe I might have handled them too much and from shaking. I admit that I might have loved them too hard but I don't really know what's going on. I feel like this should have been done colonizing by Week 3 and Week 4 will be on Thursday evening. also there is a droplets of an amber liquid. Are the bags going south? I probably shouldn't have picked them up so many times. Is there too much moisture?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Jamio420 (Jul 23, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Also I am starting to see a blue tinge. I believe I might have handled them too much and from shaking. I admit that I might have loved them too hard but I don't really know what's going on. I feel like this should have been done colonizing by Week 3 and Week 4 will be on Thursday evening. also there is a droplets of an amber liquid. Are the bags going south? I probably shouldn't have picked them up so many times. Is there too much moisture?


High temps shouldn't slow growth some ppl use that tek to creat more pins on first flush, those bags look great man, what are you using for sub strait is that oats ? Sorry just jumping in


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 24, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Also I am starting to see a blue tinge. I believe I might have handled them too much and from shaking. I admit that I might have loved them too hard but I don't really know what's going on. I feel like this should have been done colonizing by Week 3 and Week 4 will be on Thursday evening. also there is a droplets of an amber liquid. Are the bags going south? I probably shouldn't have picked them up so many times. Is there too much moisture?


Don't worry. It could be that your watching too close. Picking it up. Etc. Let it sit in a position you can see it finish. Blue is bruising. In fruiting youlltsee blue as a sign of dry substrate. But that's later. Your moisture content should be square since it's a commercial bag.


Jamio420 said:


> High temps shouldn't slow growth some ppl use that tek to creat more pins on first flush, those bags look great man, what are you using for sub strait is that oats ? Sorry just jumping in


High temp colonization makes for better pinset? Neat.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Don't worry. It could be that your watching too close. Picking it up. Etc. Let it sit in a position you can see it finish. Blue is bruising. In fruiting youlltsee blue as a sign of dry substrate. But that's later. Your moisture content should be square since it's a commercial bag.
> 
> High temp colonization makes for better pinset? Neat.


Hey ! ! ! Are You that new Youtube sensation everyone is talking about?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Hey ! ! ! Are You that new Youtube sensation everyone is talking about?


Nope. Got like two voids total


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Nope. Got like two voids total


Oh . I thought You were cuz of Your avi baby.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 24, 2017)

One more thing, it seems as if my other bag has stopped growing should I chuck it? The other bag is growing quite rapidly.


----------



## C1NNAMON_WAFFLES (Jul 24, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> One more thing, it seems as if my other bag has stopped growing should I chuck it? The other bag is growing quite rapidly.


Give it at least a week and don't check up on it so often... some just take longer


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 24, 2017)

C1NNAMON_WAFFLES said:


> Give it at least a week and don't check up on it so often... some just take longer


Yeah I need to chill out. I check on them multiple times a day


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 27, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Yeah I need to chill out. I check on them multiple times a day


Dat shows passion.
I bet Your weed is fantastic if You are like dat.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 27, 2017)

Wassup y'all,

Week 4

Chilling has commenced with the bags. I have stopped picking them up and try not to look at them too much. I believe I was handling them too much and too often. Anyways the one on the left was really lagging but who knows maybe the Mycelium is underneath the top layer of rye berries. However in recent days by not handling it it has started to come back, but again maybe it was always moving and I just didn't see it happen. I think I'll go with the latter. Mycelium still looks great, nothing that looks like a contaminant. It's really starting to fluff up almost like cotton balls.

So I'm thinking of doing mini bulk trays and putting them in a SGFC Because I'm afraid they won't finish colonizing at the same time. Here is the deal I have a bad fungus gnat problem. I think I would have to cover every whole with microfiber tape and I think that would be tedious. Should I just wait till their both done and combine them for the mini monotub? The last pic is of a tray I'm considering fruiting out of in a SGFC or a small one at that. Any wisdom or comments?


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 27, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Dat shows passion.
> I bet Your weed is fantastic if You are like dat.


Thank you sir, I'm still dialing it in though


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 27, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Thank you sir, I'm still dialing it in though






U R ^


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 28, 2017)

Well as you could imagine, the wbs coffee sub dries out fast, resulting in fewer finishing fruits. Many aborts. Each yielded 3.5grams dry. Not very impressed by the yield but given some vermiculite, they would probably compare well to brf. 

Also having trouble with this round of clones. I've concluded that I lost track of time and tried to fruit too early. 4 contamination have sent some cakes to the grow room as top dressings and soil amendments. Follow my sig "amnesia fem" as I grow a monster cropped amnesia back to one main cola and sex a cross I made. 10 out of 10 last run were female so I am hoping for the best, but should probably sex it soon before I plant it in 7 gallons of soil.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 28, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Wassup y'all,
> 
> Week 4
> 
> ...


In using a SGFC with mocropore tape over every hole. I fan 4-5 times a day when in town. The holes were as instructed in the standard tek, 2" apart grid on all sides and elevated. Taping took about an hour but solved the fungus gnat problem I had with a little help from weather stripping on the lid. I also ditched the artificial lighting because it attracted the gnats elsewhere in the house to the SGFC.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 28, 2017)

layed a pint of wbs spawn in a small aluminum tray of oven pasteurized grass yesterday. Impossible to mix..... Don't feel so good about the grass bulk sub for this reason.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 28, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> layed a pint of wbs spawn in a small aluminum tray of oven pasteurized grass yesterday. Impossible to mix..... Don't feel so good about the grass bulk sub for this reason.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 28, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Ok it didn't happen. Idk what you'd see. Too complicated to shuffle being sanitary with taking photos


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey @iHearAll it looks like one of my spawn bags will finish maybe a week after the other bag. Is it ok to have the colonized bag sit for a week so that I can wait for the other to finish. The reason being is I have a 5lb bag of pasteurized cow dung mixture and I don't want to waste it. Can I use what I need and stick it back in the freezer or will it need to be re-pasturize it? I guess I could just order more, but I really want to do the Mini-Monotub. If one of the bags isn't fully colonized can I mix it in anyway? Or will it get contaminated? I read somewhere I could do that


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 28, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey @iHearAll it looks like one of my spawn bags will finish maybe a week after the other bag. Is it ok to have the colonized bag sit for a week so that I can wait for the other to finish. The reason being is I have a 5lb bag of pasteurized cow dung mixture and I don't want to waste it. Can I use what I need and stick it back in the freezer or will it need to be re-pasturize it? I guess I could just order more, but I really want to do the Mini-Monotub. If one of the bags isn't fully colonized can I mix it in anyway? Or will it get contaminated? I read somewhere I could do that


You'd be better off letting the first one just sit around for the second to finish. You'll want to keep it cooler so it doesn't start to pee. If you get pins forming, just pick them off before you mix it in your sub.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 29, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> You'd be better off letting the first one just sit around for the second to finish. You'll want to keep it cooler so it doesn't start to pee. If you get pins forming, just pick them off before you mix it in your sub.


About how cool? I think the coolest temp I could keep it at is below 75. I'll let it go a few more days after colonization and then make a decision. That's my plan A, my plan B is to use half of the substrate, freeze again and then repasteurize the cow dung and have another bulk tray. It looks like the Mycelium has been growing below the rye berries and is now about to take over.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 29, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> About how cool? I think the coolest temp I could keep it at is below 75. I'll let it go a few more days after colonization and then make a decision. That's my plan A, my plan B is to use half of the substrate, freeze again and then repasteurize the cow dung and have another bulk tray. It looks like the Mycelium has been growing below the rye berries and is now about to take over.


Sounds logical. It would be a good way to learn how to pasteurize. Im not very experienced with pasteurizing myself. Very mediocre indeed. 75 should be fine. I just recently let some bulk sub sit for two extra weeks and I started to pee. @ANC recommends putting dry vermiculite on the bottom of jars for this. I still haven't tried it yet.. Obviously about time I do. Rinsing the cake off is ok too but in your case I wouldn't introduce any other than iso'd nitril gloves and ambient still air. You can fruit straight from the bag supposedly.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 29, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Sounds logical. It would be a good way to learn how to pasteurize. Im not very experienced with pasteurizing myself. Very mediocre indeed. 75 should be fine. I just recently let some bulk sub sit for two extra weeks and I started to pee. @ANC recommends putting dry vermiculite on the bottom of jars for this. I still haven't tried it yet.. Obviously about time I do. Rinsing the cake off is ok too but in your case I wouldn't introduce any other than iso'd nitril gloves and ambient still air. You can fruit straight from the bag supposedly.


Lol neither am I, but nonetheless I'll figure something out and if it all doesn't work I am going to try again and prepare better. Thanks again for all your help and getting back to me quickly. I got off my high dosage depression medicine after 3 years. I quit cold turkey and fuck it was hell. I definitely recommend tapering it off. Anyways my anxiety was kicked into high gear and after all the therapy I have been through I couldn't get my feelings to chill. But I tried hard to keep my mental state well, fuck Depression I hate that shit. Anyways after 2 months of SSRI's withdrawals I'm almost back to normal. Just still some physical side effects.

What I'm trying to say is I didn't mean to be annoying with all the worriesome questions.

Also I'm starting some bag seeds so I'll have a Stealth grow going on.

Best Wishes,
DankTankerous


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 29, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Lol neither am I, but nonetheless I'll figure something out and if it all doesn't work I am going to try again and prepare better. Thanks again for all your help and getting back to me quickly. I got off my high dosage depression medicine after 3 years. I quit cold turkey and fuck it was hell. I definitely recommend tapering it off. Anyways my anxiety was kicked into high gear and after all the therapy I have been through I couldn't get my feelings to chill. But I tried hard to keep my mental state well, fuck Depression I hate that shit. Anyways after 2 months of SSRI's withdrawals I'm almost back to normal. Just still some physical side effects.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is I didn't mean to be annoying with all the worriesome questions.
> 
> ...


Hey no worries, everyone's a bit crazy. Your questions are the same thing we all ask. Easier when you can get a human response to a specific instance though. Send a link to your journal! Ill sit in


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 30, 2017)

second flush of wbs. really not awful. i layer some moist vermiculite on the top. of course, pinning started happening right inside it.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> second flush of wbs. really not awful. i layer some moist vermiculite on the top. of course, pinning started happening right inside it.
> View attachment 3987153 View attachment 3987154 View attachment 3987155 View attachment 3987156 View attachment 3987157


Damn dude I'm thinking about making a SGFC, I'm willing to bet the first bag will be done by tomorrow. If I have a SGFC do I still need to poke holes above the 3in line?


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Damn dude I'm thinking about making a SGFC, I'm willing to bet the first bag will be done by tomorrow. If I have a SGFC do I still need to poke holes above the 3in line?


Yessirrrrr. Just get a piece of paper and measure 2" grids and poke a hole at each intersection. Then pattern your box on every side. Try and get holes on the edges so they drain well. Then, unfortunately, you gotta cover each hole above the perlite (optional obviously). You could easily make your own more efficient use of tools and make stripes to cover with tape easier. A small sgfc is easy to build in an afternoon. A regular sized one gets boring halfway through drilling holes and covering with tape. Ugh


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Yessirrrrr. Just get a piece of paper and measure 2" grids and poke a hole at each intersection. Then pattern your box on every side. Try and get holes on the edges so they drain well. Then, unfortunately, you gotta cover each hole above the perlite (optional obviously). You could easily make your own more efficient use of tools and make stripes to cover with tape easier. A small sgfc is easy to build in an afternoon. A regular sized one gets boring halfway through drilling holes and covering with tape. Ugh


So that leads me to my next question, I have a 7"x7"x4" size Tupperware tray and I'll be using a similar size as well for the second tray. Do I need a huge ass 66qt tub as my SGFC? Here are a couple pics of today, the spawn with the majority covered will be done in a day, 2 at the most. It's really gaining momentum. I also saw some reddish spots? I don't think it's contamination but it's probably the main reason why I won't let it wait another 2 weeks. Second reason is I'm fucking excited! 

The first two pictures are of the almost fully colonized bag, the third is the lesser colonized, 4th is side by side and the last two pictures of the suspicious auburn orange thing

-DT


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> So that leads me to my next question, I have a 7"x7"x4" size Tupperware tray and I'll be using a similar size as well for the second tray. Do I need a huge ass 66qt tub as my SGFC? Here are a couple pics of today, the spawn with the majority covered will be done in a day, 2 at the most. It's really gaining momentum. I also saw some reddish spots? I don't think it's contamination but it's probably the main reason why I won't let it wait another 2 weeks. Second reason is I'm fucking excited!
> 
> The first two pictures are of the almost fully colonized bag, the third is the lesser colonized, 4th is side by side and the last two pictures of the suspicious auburn orange thing
> 
> -DT


Looks ok. You can get any clear tub that can hold perlite, your tray, and a good 8"-12" for mushrooms. It may be worth while to build a full size so it's just there. One and done. You may find you want more space down the road.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 30, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Looks ok. You can get any clear tub that can hold perlite, your tray, and a good 8"-12" for mushrooms. It may be worth while to build a full size so it's just there. One and done. You may find you want more space down the road.


Yeah it doesn't look like wet bubble. Probably myc piss. Anyways we'll all know in 7 days, at least I got that. Yeah I think I'll bite the bullet and make the large 66qt tube. Get all my stuff done tomorrow.

In other news, both seeds have germinated and are in peat pellets. I'm just hoping they can make it with all the pesky fungus gnats I have. I have both plants soil drench of BT, and hopefully that'll be the end of it. It's been pretty bad in my apt


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 30, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Yeah it doesn't look like wet bubble. Probably myc piss. Anyways we'll all know in 7 days, at least I got that. Yeah I think I'll bite the bullet and make the large 66qt tube. Get all my stuff done tomorrow.
> 
> In other news, both seeds have germinated and are in peat pellets. I'm just hoping they can make it with all the pesky fungus gnats I have. I have both plants soil drench of BT, and hopefully that'll be the end of it. It's been pretty bad in my apt


I feel ya. I want to get some nematodes as well for my earthworms.

I've got this damn bin of peat covered in mold out back


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 30, 2017)

second flush, 35 grams wet from the one finished cake with the opening cap... 
having picked the rest yet


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 31, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I feel ya. I want to get some nematodes as well for my earthworms.
> 
> I've got this damn bin of peat covered in mold out back


I make AACT EWC teas and that is supposed to cultivate nematodes, but I don't have a microscope so I can't tell if my brew has any. You can buy Nematodes but I heard it's a buy beware item if you purchase online. I would like to purchase some, I've never seen Garden stores or Nurseries carry them


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 31, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I make AACT EWC teas and that is supposed to cultivate nematodes, but I don't have a microscope so I can't tell if my brew has any. You can buy Nematodes but I heard it's a buy beware item if you purchase online. I would like to purchase some, I've never seen Garden stores or Nurseries carry them


I've bought from this ebay company twice and been happy. They sold visibly live nematode and live ladybugs. They're delivered with an ice pack. 

A microscope seems like a must have, even a cheap USB.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

Dat good shit ^

Gunna go jarg My ear holes now.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 31, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> I've bought from this ebay company twice and been happy. They sold visibly live nematode and live ladybugs. They're delivered with an ice pack.
> 
> A microscope seems like a must have, even a cheap USB.
> 
> View attachment 3987580


Yep that's the one, I'll probably by it as soon as my grow is really running other than seedling stage. Do you have a microscope and use it with your compost?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Yep that's the one, I'll probably by it as soon as my grow is really running other than seedling stage. Do you have a microscope and use it with your compost?


I have a blacklight.

Now it's just knowing what it looks like...
You got crazy ^ camera for that one ?

Fuck the people You listen to, @DankTankerous . Except Jackey. He bad ass.


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey Y'all

I'm at 5 weeks since inoculation and one of the spawn bags finished and the other a week away, 2 at tops. But I have a question about the design of a mini montotub. The sterilite shoe boxes' tops come to a sharp point making it very unstable making the top lid fall off very easily. The second problem is the dip on both ends of the box. I'm afraid if I don't secure the sides then air will escape bringing the rh down too low. Should I just duct tape the box down on those sides? Should I try and find another 6qt box?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey Y'all
> 
> I'm at 5 weeks since inoculation and one of the spawn bags finished and the other a week away, 2 at tops. But I have a question about the design of a mini montotub. The sterilite shoe boxes' tops come to a sharp point making it very unstable making the top lid fall off very easily. The second problem is the dip on both ends of the box. I'm afraid if I don't secure the sides then air will escape bringing the rh down too low. Should I just duct tape the box down on those sides? Should I try and find another 6qt box?


If you aren't at a loss getting a new bin, go for it. Duct tape will work though


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 3, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> If you aren't at a loss getting a new bin, go for it. Duct tape will work though


Lol at 94 cents each, naw I won't be at a loss plus I have the receipt


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> If you aren't at a loss getting a new bin, go for it. Duct tape will work though


Taco win lives. Go for it. or not... XD


DankTankerous said:


> Lol at 94 cents each, naw I won't be at a loss plus I have the receipt


I'll be at the mall buying plugs. with Mistah purps when We 39+, K ? You are bad ass. Ssssss


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Taco win lives. Go for it. or not... XD
> I'll be at the mall buying plugs. with Mistah purps when We 39+, K ? You are bad ass. Ssssss


You getting new facial piercings? Stretching your holes? Lol I found solace in stretching. Pretty reversible naturally.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 4, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> You getting new facial piercings? Stretching your holes? Lol I found solace in stretching. Pretty reversible naturally.


I'm going to Claires to get My ears pierces Today, actually.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I'm going to Claires to get My ears pierces Today, actually.


Lmao be brave


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 5, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> If you aren't at a loss getting a new bin, go for it. Duct tape will work though


How is everything on your end going?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 5, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> How is everything on your end going?


Been out on vacation for two weeks so far. I have my fruiting chamber with me but all the cakes are spent or contaminated by now. Ill be back in the swing by the 12-14th. Lots of colonized spawn just sitting in a closet.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 7, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Been out on vacation for two weeks so far. I have my fruiting chamber with me but all the cakes are spent or contaminated by now. Ill be back in the swing by the 12-14th. Lots of colonized spawn just sitting in a closet.


pics?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 7, 2017)

This is all I got left fruiting.

And a bit over a quarter left of dried caps.

This is what my meds look like. Little .2g capsules of mushroom powder. Good for mood elevation and dieting. I just take one every few hours while I don't have any important or life threatening situations to deal with.

I just swung by the town with my mushroom spawn but didn't snap any pics  the wbs spawn was mostly pissing metabolites and looked eager to birth. I'm getting bored on vacation since I can't practice sterile mycology at the place im vacationing. I just figured I would bring the sgfc to finish the cakes I had running before I got let free.

I've been top dressing and mixing in old brf cakes for this girly here. Its an amnesia monstercrop with some manicuring. 7 gallon fabric pot. Chicken manure, and straw compost, perlite, bokashi, azomite and raw biochar

Cool led light im working on. Mix of 3000k & 4000k TCL strips (153lm/w @18-23w adjustable) with 30 count- 3w- 365, 380, and 390nm UVa LEDs that are on for 3 hours a day.

Anyway that's a journal im working on called "amnesia fem".


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 8, 2017)

You are giving those cakes quite a run for their moneys, huh ?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 8, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You are giving those cakes quite a run for their moneys, huh ?


four flushes  but low yield per flush  but very uniform and sexy mushroom bodies


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 8, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> four flushes  but low yield per flush  but very uniform and sexy mushroom bodies


What do you think you'll do different next time around?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 8, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> What do you think you'll do different next time around?


Just add vermiculite, they held up against contamination even on the road. They colonized at an incredible rate too. I think 33% vermiculite would be good to start a trial. I wonder if biochar would be a good retainer since Im tossing cakes in the garden anyhow... May make a single half pint of wbs, coffee, biochar, azomite, and lime next week.

You think I could sterilize a worm poo and biochar cake, colonize, partly with LC and plant a cannabis seed on it? Dewd... I must try...


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 8, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Just add vermiculite, they held up against contamination even on the road. They colonized at an incredible rate too. I think 33% vermiculite would be good to start a trial. I wonder if biochar would be a good retainer since Im tossing cakes in the garden anyhow... May make a single half pint of wbs, coffee, biochar, azomite, and lime next week.
> 
> You think I could sterilize a worm poo and biochar cake, colonize, partly with LC and plant a cannabis seed on it? Dewd... I must try...


Dude i'm just hoping I haven't skipped the steps of mushroom growing. I've read a lot that you need to start off on BRF cakes, but after checking this thread out and watching Willy Myco video's it convinced me other wise. Also this was more cost efficient rather than buying pressure cooker (which I am going to purchase in the future) Glove box, etc. etc. I have read people have had contamination on the 2nd flush, but I have a feeling i'll be fine. I am going to take proper precautions when mixing up spawn and substrate. I'm having a bad problem with fungus gnats right now but i'm taking steps to get rid of them. Anyways really hoping I get 3 or 4 flushes, but we'll see.

I want to keep on predicting when the last spawn bag will be colonized but i have no idea. Mycellium is a funny organism, you think it's going super fast and then all the sudden it's slow and then it goes back. Ah well. Patience is a virtue and I feel like that a theme for this grow.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Mycellium is a funny organism, you think it's going super fast and then all the sudden it's slow and then it goes back. Ah well. Patience is a virtue and I feel like that a theme for this grow.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 9, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Dude i'm just hoping I haven't skipped the steps of mushroom growing. I've read a lot that you need to start off on BRF cakes, but after checking this thread out and watching Willy Myco video's it convinced me other wise. Also this was more cost efficient rather than buying pressure cooker (which I am going to purchase in the future) Glove box, etc. etc. I have read people have had contamination on the 2nd flush, but I have a feeling i'll be fine. I am going to take proper precautions when mixing up spawn and substrate. I'm having a bad problem with fungus gnats right now but i'm taking steps to get rid of them. Anyways really hoping I get 3 or 4 flushes, but we'll see.
> 
> I want to keep on predicting when the last spawn bag will be colonized but i have no idea. Mycellium is a funny organism, you think it's going super fast and then all the sudden it's slow and then it goes back. Ah well. Patience is a virtue and I feel like that a theme for this grow.


nah you dont need to worry about using BRF first. it's just a completely different technique. Mushroom growing it very flexible like plants and cactus.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 9, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Dude i'm just hoping I haven't skipped the steps of mushroom growing. I've read a lot that you need to start off on BRF cakes, but after checking this thread out and watching Willy Myco video's it convinced me other wise. Also this was more cost efficient rather than buying pressure cooker (which I am going to purchase in the future) Glove box, etc. etc. I have read people have had contamination on the 2nd flush, but I have a feeling i'll be fine. I am going to take proper precautions when mixing up spawn and substrate. I'm having a bad problem with fungus gnats right now but i'm taking steps to get rid of them. Anyways really hoping I get 3 or 4 flushes, but we'll see.
> 
> I want to keep on predicting when the last spawn bag will be colonized but i have no idea. Mycellium is a funny organism, you think it's going super fast and then all the sudden it's slow and then it goes back. Ah well. Patience is a virtue and I feel like that a theme for this grow.


second flush contamination IS really common in bulk tek. Its possibly caused by the fight for space and a weaker consolidation than jars. In any case, consider using chlorinated water for your dunk on the second, third, and fourth flushes.


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 9, 2017)

i ready to go fly in simulator in washington DC 8th grade field trip in mall


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> second flush contamination IS really common in bulk tek. Its possibly caused by the fight for space and a weaker consolidation than jars. In any case, consider using chlorinated water for your dunk on the second, third, and fourth flushes.


Well there is a chance my water has high lead content in it. I'm not in Flynt btw. Yeah I am going to dunk it. Also I read the second flush is more than the first? Other than dunking how can I protect against contamination?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 9, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Well there is a chance my water has high lead content in it. I'm not in Flynt btw. Yeah I am going to dunk it. Also I read the second flush is more than the first? Other than dunking how can I protect against contamination?


Remain sterile when you harvest. Like, wear gloves and sanitize your forearm. 

Then I guess use jug water with a mini splash of bleach. Roger Rabbit had said to use a cap full of bleach per pail of water which we are left to assume is a 5 gallon pail. So a half tsp per gallon jug would be safe. 

I can see how second flush for bulk would be higher in some cases. The water saturating the brick would probably get it at a greater percent after a good soak than the first flush where you got it up to max saturation and then colonized it and fruited. Colonization would consume some water and there may be evaporation through the polyfil. Just my perspective. In brf, the flushes decline with each flush usually. But first and second are pretty comparable.

Man these cakes are pretty beat Lol


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 9, 2017)

Got it! i moved the colonizing bag further up in my closet where the temp is at 81. I am going to try and speed it up, but we'll see


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 10, 2017)

Ok so I went to 3 other stores to see if they have 6qt sterilite shoe boxes. One of the stores had the 6qt sterilite shoe box with pointed edges like the ones I already own, the next store had a 6.25qt by another brand with flat edges. The last one had 5.25qt shoe boxes that weren't tall enough. I decided to stick with the sterilite and find a way to make the box fit on top of the other box without sliding off and with less air holes. I figured I would stick with the tek and not deviate. If this box doesn't work out, then I'll go to the other 6.25qt box. However I think this box will work. I'm a little bit of a worry wart and can be OCD. Fucking Sterilite made it a lot tougher for the amateur mini monotub growers by making a pointed edge as well making the edge dip around the handles creating a small but significant opening. Needless to say they took a simple design and made it complicated for us. Just a tad bit annoyed. I can't help but wonder why they would do that. I hope it's not because of mycology.

Anyways where there is will there is a way. So I put duct tape around the handle area and put magnetic clips on all four sides. This greatly reduces the holes and keeps the lid nice and tight. I will put micropore tape on those gaps.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 10, 2017)

ya YOU


DankTankerous said:


> Ok so I went to 3 other stores to see if they have 6qt sterilite shoe boxes. One of the stores had the 6qt sterilite shoe box with pointed edges like the ones I already own, the next store had a 6.25qt by another brand with flat edges. The last one had 5.25qt shoe boxes that weren't tall enough. I decided to stick with the sterilite and find a way to make the box fit on top of the other box without sliding off and with less air holes. I figured I would stick with the tek and not deviate. If this box doesn't work out, then I'll go to the other 6.25qt box. However I think this box will work. I'm a little bit of a worry wart and can be OCD. Fucking Sterilite made it a lot tougher for the amateur mini monotub growers by making a pointed edge as well making the edge dip around the handles creating a small but significant opening. Needless to say they took a simple design and made it complicated for us. Just a tad bit annoyed. I can't help but wonder why they would do that. I hope it's not because of mycology.
> 
> Anyways where there is will there is a way. So I put duct tape around the handle area and put magnetic clips on all four sides. This greatly reduces the holes and keeps the lid nice and tight. I will put micropore tape on those gaps.


Why YOU being weird ?


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 11, 2017)

Constructed and now all it needs is polyfill


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 11, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Constructed and now all it needs is polyfill


Nice idea, nice bowl


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Nice idea, nice bowl


Staying up all night...


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 12, 2017)

really not having luck with the panaeolus!!!
try #3 or #4
this time it is a spawn tray, maybe it will hold moisture long enough to fruit.

before casing:
 
and after:

blurry as heck but you get the point


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 12, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> blurry as heck but you get the point


LOL
You friends with Farmer Jo ?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL
> You friends with Farmer Jo ?


Probably not


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 12, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Probably not


Exactly. You kick holes in walls ?
or are You more bad ass and use Your fists ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 12, 2017)

Ohhhhh!!!!

Now, I see why You don't eat acid...


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 12, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


This is either hilarious pathetic, or just straight up pathetic.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> This is either hilarious pathetic, or just straight up pathetic.


that's how i blow holes into the wall


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 12, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


Touché


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> that's how *i blow* holes into the wall






*Alright, Age of Aquarius.*


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 16, 2017)

I think the Rye Berries will be done by Friday, might be Saturday. Who knows maybe Sunday. I feel like these guys are just taking their sweet time. That's alright though, life and growth takes time and patience


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 16, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> that's how i blow holes into the wall


How is everything on your end?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 16, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> life and growth takes time and patience


You got taht _right_.


----------



## Jimmy Verde (Aug 19, 2017)

Very cool can't wait to start my own


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 19, 2017)

i started my own grow op years ago, niggah.
you know about 'aborts'? those things wget you lifted as fuck.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 24, 2017)

You all disappearing?
Where You go ? @DankTankerous , @iHearAll, @boozer-woozer , @throwdo , @Jimmy Verde


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 24, 2017)

@Tankado78 bad ass !!!!!!!


----------



## Tankado78 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello everyone!
I'm a 1st time shroomer n I'm waiting for my very 1st rye berries bag to spawn. I used PE syringe to inoculate the berries n I plan on doing the monotub once it spawns. I also ordered more bags n more syringes. I'm not trying to take over thread, but instead I'd like to thank each n everyone of you who has posted n shared your knowledge. This thread alone can get an amateur to experienced grower most beneficial info n definitely successful grow. I've been subbed n hope you guys keep up the great info. @iHearAll, thank you mucho much 4 starting thread. I'm 4 ever in debt to you n your vast knowledge on the subject. Stay awesome!!!


----------



## Jimmy Verde (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm still here!!


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 24, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You all disappearing?
> Where You go ? @DankTankerous , @iHearAll, @boozer-woozer , @throwdo , @Jimmy Verde


every time i post we end up arguing, a lot those times i was drunk and arrogant


----------



## boozer-woozer (Aug 24, 2017)

im getting some lsd and and possibly molly soon, for real this time no bullshit


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm here too, just wish @iHearAll would come back.

I mixed the spawn and bulk substrate last Monday and just waiting on them to colonize. I may have fucked up the ratio though, it's maybe 1:1 with more substrate than spawn. Also i filled the tub up past the holes, but it's all good. This is my first time so there is a learning curve. Also I let the spawn go way to long and I didn't break it up and mix it up halfway through. Nonetheless I'm still proud of myself and will be thankful for whatever I get. Even if it's one mushroom I'll be super happy.


----------



## Tankado78 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello again!
So, I had recently ordered a spore kit n some of the rye berries n lo n behold.... the spores have arrived! Lol. I just hope I'll have any type of success with this, but I know it'll be nowhere near you guys/gals who have been dedicating your time n patience for a while now. Plz, wish me luck n thank you guys for allowing me to be a part of your community!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 27, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I'm here too, just wish @iHearAll would come back.
> 
> I mixed the spawn and bulk substrate last Monday and just waiting on them to colonize. I may have fucked up the ratio though, it's maybe 1:1 with more substrate than spawn. Also i filled the tub up past the holes, but it's all good. This is my first time so there is a learning curve. Also I let the spawn go way to long and I didn't break it up and mix it up halfway through. Nonetheless I'm still proud of myself and will be thankful for whatever I get. Even if it's one mushroom I'll be super happy.


Where He at ?


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok 7 days in and it looks like I still have some days to go. I checked it yesterday and the Mycelium was white as snow. It looked like frozen spider webs stretching over the substrate. Everything looks great though, no yellow metabolites or contamination. I'll check in 3 days to see how close is it is to being done. I'm thinking it will be another week before it's fully colonized. My girlfriend said it's about a third done, but we'll see. Anyways I took some screenshots through Snapchat and yeah they suck but I didn't want to leave the foil off for very long. I have been reading that you can use wax paper as a casing for even pinset? Hopefully the consolidation of the substrate will bring it below the FAE holes. Although I have decided to put some on the top part of the bin. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 28, 2017)

Looking very good and healthy , @DankTankerous .
Kind jelly over here. Your hard work shows and pays off.


----------



## Tankado78 (Aug 29, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Ok 7 days in and it looks like I still have some days to go. I checked it yesterday and the Mycelium was white as snow. It looked like frozen spider webs stretching over the substrate. Everything looks great though, no yellow metabolites or contamination. I'll check in 3 days to see how close is it is to being done. I'm thinking it will be another week before it's fully colonized. My girlfriend said it's about a third done, but we'll see. Anyways I took some screenshots through Snapchat and yeah they suck but I didn't want to leave the foil off for very long. I have been reading that you can use wax paper as a casing for even pinset? Hopefully the consolidation of the substrate will bring it below the FAE holes. Although I have decided to put some on the top part of the bin. Enjoy the pics.
> 
> View attachment 4001341 View attachment 4001342 View attachment 4001343 View attachment 4001346


Indeed Dank!
Your looking awesome over there n it definitely won't be long now! I just received the rye berries yest n I've just finished the inoculating about 4 one pound bags. 2 with Golden Teacher n 2 with Ecuador. Hopefully in a few weeks, I'll have some pics of some beautiful mycelium like ya got going there. Keep up the great work Dank n everyone else giving it a go. Can't wait to share trippy stories next!


----------



## Tankado78 (Aug 29, 2017)

Btw... @DankTankerous, your girlfriend is correct. I've watch a couple of YouTube vids that used wax paper as a casing as well as supply a lil extra moisture. Once the pins really start popping up, then your suppose to remove to allow the rest of the process to take off. Looks like your about 75% in the clear. Fingers crossed n hope ya get an abundance of shrooms n a abundance of knowledge to share 4 ya next adventure. Keep at it n stay awesome!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 31, 2017)

I really wanna start growing My own but something is stopping Me...
Perhaps it's lazyness. . .


----------



## Tankado78 (Aug 31, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I really wanna start growing My own but something is stopping Me...
> Perhaps it's lazyness. . .


Come on HeatlessBBQ!
What better thing to grow where you can basically inoculate n 4 get it? I honestly don't think anyone is lazier than myself! Lol... Just give it a go Heatless.... I can imagine you growing out even the toughest of strains. Let's get it!!


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 1, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Btw... @DankTankerous, your girlfriend is correct. I've watch a couple of YouTube vids that used wax paper as a casing as well as supply a lil extra moisture. Once the pins really start popping up, then your suppose to remove to allow the rest of the process to take off. Looks like your about 75% in the clear. Fingers crossed n hope ya get an abundance of shrooms n a abundance of knowledge to share 4 ya next adventure. Keep at it n stay awesome!


Hmm I guess it's not too late, what about misting and fanning? That would defeat the purpose because the wax paper is covering the Mycelium. I'll give it a go next time.


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 1, 2017)

Alright Day 2 in the Mini Monotub. I was lazy yesterday and didn't correctly secure the edges where there is a slight opening about half a millimeter. I duct taped it over only to find the top tub a little removed but still covered by the duct tape. As well I didn't have polyfil so I used micropore tape. I've read micropore tape works as well but it started peeling off from the humidity. I as well couldn't find my clamps for the edges yesterday so I bought some better ones today. As well as some polyfill. Sides are all secure with the duct tape I'm a little disappointed about it but you live and you learn. I don't think it'll cause contamination but still. There are a few myco piss spots. Let's just hope they start popping their heads soon. Next grow I'm going to buy some different 6qts. I found some 6.5qt totally flush and flat tops, making them a bit deeper. Ah well enjoy the pics. Last pic is a Blue Mystic seed from Nirvana that I'll be growing in a pc case


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 2, 2017)

@DankTankerous , Your tub is looking phenomenal . Well done.
Is this Your first tub? I forgot.

What's with the remote little green gal ?


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hey all!
So, I previously let ya guys/gals in on what I was doing with as far as my Grow. Upon reading n watching a ton of vids, I'm kinda in a dilemma. Not knowing 2 much on the sub, I ordered an all-in-one Grow bag n inoculated in with Penis Envy. Now, every vid that I've seen on YouTube involving PE, it was done with a Grow bag n then into the monotub. My dilemma is that I don't believe I have enough bulk substrate when n if this bag takes off. I've seen or read about layering your monotub with the manure n then the berries n then same process again, but the grow bag in which I used definitely isn't gonna have enough substrate in it to do any layering, especially not a complete layer in a 56-66 qt. tub. I also had brought other rye berry bags that I have inoculated which has now doubled my stupidity, especially without more manure. True, I do have some odd weeks for things 2 be ready for that process, but I'm still kicking myself in the ass! I don't own a pressure cooker yet, therefore I have to start buying pre-sterile cakes n substrate. I have already ordered n received a mega mushroom grow/incubator kit from a repetable shroom equiptment dealer n that's the way I think I will go until I can get a pressure cooker n substrate(vermiculite n rye berries) in bulk n do the sterilization myself. I also have pasteurized straw that I could possible use in stretching the substrate that I have in the grow bag, but not 2 sure if i should do it. I think I'll just find a smaller tub 2 make layers with the one bag n place it inside the bigger tub n have it grow out from there. If anybody has any other suggestions that I could use or do for the PE strain, plz, my ears are open n I'm already listening! Lol. Well all, let's get started with the brf tek jars n see what type of love I can produce. Thank you all for allowing me to share my journey with y'all. Here's a pic of the grow kit... I'm thinking I'm gonna move my smallest grow tent inside n use the tent as my sterile area. I figure it'll be easier to sterilize a small n enclosed area, rather than trying to find a spot in the house that I'll have to super clean n sterilize every time I wanna work. Nobody enters my tents except for myself, so I believe in the long run it'll be easier. I will also post my Grow tent/sterilized work area in a few days, after I get the cannabis plants out n moving them into the bigger tent. Once again, thank you all for listening!


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 2, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey all!
> So, I previously let ya guys/gals in on what I was doing with as far as my Grow. Upon reading n watching a ton of vids, I'm kinda in a dilemma. Not knowing 2 much on the sub, I ordered an all-in-one Grow bag n inoculated in with Penis Envy. Now, every vid that I've seen on YouTube involving PE, it was done with a Grow bag n then into the monotub. My dilemma is that I don't believe I have enough bulk substrate when n if this bag takes off. I've seen or read about layering your monotub with the manure n then the berries n then same process again, but the grow bag in which I used definitely isn't gonna have enough substrate in it to do any layering, especially not a complete layer in a 56-66 qt. tub. I also had brought other rye berry bags that I have inoculated which has now doubled my stupidity, especially without more manure. True, I do have some odd weeks for things 2 be ready for that process, but I'm still kicking myself in the ass! I don't own a pressure cooker yet, therefore I have to start buying pre-sterile cakes n substrate. I have already ordered n received a mega mushroom grow/incubator kit from a repetable shroom equiptment dealer n that's the way I think I will go until I can get a pressure cooker n substrate(vermiculite n rye berries) in bulk n do the sterilization myself. I also have pasteurized straw that I could possible use in stretching the substrate that I have in the grow bag, but not 2 sure if i should do it. I think I'll just find a smaller tub 2 make layers with the one bag n place it inside the bigger tub n have it grow out from there. If anybody has any other suggestions that I could use or do for the PE strain, plz, my ears are open n I'm already listening! Lol. Well all, let's get started with the brf tek jars n see what type of love I can produce. Thank you all for allowing me to share my journey with y'all. Here's a pic of the grow kit... I'm thinking I'm gonna move my smallest grow tent inside n use the tent as my sterile area. I figure it'll be easier to sterilize a small n enclosed area, rather than trying to find a spot in the house that I'll have to super clean n sterilize every time I wanna work. Nobody enters my tents except for myself, so I believe in the long run it'll be easier. I will also post my Grow tent/sterilized work area in a few days, after I get the cannabis plants out n moving them into the bigger tent. Once again, thank you all for listening!


I think the straw will stretch it. I have a dilemma as well... I introduced my bulk substrate to fruiting conditions a day or two early. Hopefully it won't contaminate. I already have more rye berries and bulk substrate on the way. I'll definitely be doing the same mini monotub tek again, but I know how you feel. Fucking jumped the gun. I guess that's why in every post you see "HAVE PATIENCE" t'is a virtue. I think mine will be fine though. If I don't get any mushrooms at least it was fun getting to the colonization part.


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh and the 6qt sterilite shoe box tubs suck dick. They have pointed edges so they don't lay flat. Not too mention there is a dip where the handles are. I have jerry rigged the fuck out of the box.


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @DankTankerous , Your tub is looking phenomenal . Well done.
> Is this Your first tub? I forgot.
> 
> What's with the remote little green gal ?


That's Nirvana's Blue Mystic that I will be growing. Not the greatest strain but no smell and that works for me.


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ni


DankTankerous said:


> I think the straw will stretch it. I have a dilemma as well... I introduced my bulk substrate to fruiting conditions a day or two early. Hopefully it won't contaminate. I already have more rye berries and bulk substrate on the way. I'll definitely be doing the same mini monotub tek again, but I know how you feel. Fucking jumped the gun. I guess that's why in every post you see "HAVE PATIENCE" t'is a virtue. I think mine will be fine though. If I don't get any mushrooms at least it was fun getting to the colonization part.


[email protected] Since I'm definitely a NOOB at this, my question 2 you is why do you feel you started 2 early? You don't feel the colonization was done yet? Like instead of starting at 90-100%, you feel it was lower? Also, how would that contaminate? I'm sorry 4 all the questions, but I'm really trying to get my "learn on" so 2 speak. Your absolutely right about "Have Patience". I think I need to put that into practice more often. So, I haven't set up the incubator yet, nor have I done the tent. It was raining as if it was monsoon season n I totally wasn't in the mood 2 do any work as well as properly getting my work area sterile. I rather wait til I'm ready than to mess everything up due to laziness.(Did I mention I'm pretty lazy?) I guess I'll be getting all cleaned up n sterile b4 the day is over. Is the tub above the 6qt tub that your talking about? I've seen a vid I believe either on YouTube or Tapatalk n the dude was doing monotub tek w/o any holes or polyfill. He just used the cover of the tub n placed it on top of the tub as usual, but instead of locking it down, he left it loosely on top n was turning it clockwise exposing only the 4 corner of the tub to air n as the shrooms fruited, he continued to turn the top everyday or every other day exposing more n more of the corners. I'm nowhere near advanced for that, but I will eventually try that method to see if it's actually do-able. Thankx for letting me know that I should be able to stretch the bulk substrate with the pasteurized straw. I haven't ordered any bulk substrate yet, but I'm gonna have to order this week coming up. I plan on grabbing about 10llbs. of manure, a brick of coir, n about 3 gallons of vermiculite. Seems like all the vids I've seen with the brf tek, the shrooms grow better or more in abundance when their rolled in the vermiculite after birthing so I gotta make sure I have that on hand b4 my jars get that far. I believe it was you that said so, but I 2 would be happy with just 1 shroom n I would feel a major accomplishment if I can get the colonization part down pact! Everything, including a contamination is just another lesson learned. I welcome those as well as any success, cause then I'll know what not 2 do or where I went wrong. Ok, I think I talked a hole in your head already Dank. Also, your blue mystic is coming along lovely. I have a sour bubbly from mephisto, a Bubblicious, NY Diesel, n a LSD-25 that I'll take pics of later n post. Keep everything going n growing all n Thankx for allowing me 2 share!


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 3, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Ni
> 
> [email protected] Since I'm definitely a NOOB at this, my question 2 you is why do you feel you started 2 early? You don't feel the colonization was done yet? Like instead of starting at 90-100%, you feel it was lower? Also, how would that contaminate? I'm sorry 4 all the questions, but I'm really trying to get my "learn on" so 2 speak. Your absolutely right about "Have Patience". I think I need to put that into practice more often. So, I haven't set up the incubator yet, nor have I done the tent. It was raining as if it was monsoon season n I totally wasn't in the mood 2 do any work as well as properly getting my work area sterile. I rather wait til I'm ready than to mess everything up due to laziness.(Did I mention I'm pretty lazy?) I guess I'll be getting all cleaned up n sterile b4 the day is over. Is the tub above the 6qt tub that your talking about? I've seen a vid I believe either on YouTube or Tapatalk n the dude was doing monotub tek w/o any holes or polyfill. He just used the cover of the tub n placed it on top of the tub as usual, but instead of locking it down, he left it loosely on top n was turning it clockwise exposing only the 4 corner of the tub to air n as the shrooms fruited, he continued to turn the top everyday or every other day exposing more n more of the corners. I'm nowhere near advanced for that, but I will eventually try that method to see if it's actually do-able. Thankx for letting me know that I should be able to stretch the bulk substrate with the pasteurized straw. I haven't ordered any bulk substrate yet, but I'm gonna have to order this week coming up. I plan on grabbing about 10llbs. of manure, a brick of coir, n about 3 gallons of vermiculite. Seems like all the vids I've seen with the brf tek, the shrooms grow better or more in abundance when their rolled in the vermiculite after birthing so I gotta make sure I have that on hand b4 my jars get that far. I believe it was you that said so, but I 2 would be happy with just 1 shroom n I would feel a major accomplishment if I can get the colonization part down pact! Everything, including a contamination is just another lesson learned. I welcome those as well as any success, cause then I'll know what not 2 do or where I went wrong. Ok, I think I talked a hole in your head already Dank. Also, your blue mystic is coming along lovely. I have a sour bubbly from mephisto, a Bubblicious, NY Diesel, n a LSD-25 that I'll take pics of later n post. Keep everything going n growing all n Thankx for allowing me 2 share!


Sweet dude, I ask a lot of questions as well. There are sights you can order from: shroomsupply and out-grow that will provide pasteurtized bulk substrate as well as spawn. i've ordered my stuff from them because I don't have a pressure cooker and this is my first round as well. As far as the corners being exposed that's kind of a brilliant idea, but that is coming from a noob I don't know if i'm having adequate FAE right now although there are just a few signs of it but nothing major. I would say I should have left it a day or two because there was two gaps that weren't over grown with mycellium due to moisture build up and then dropping on the substrate. however they were smaller than the size of a penny. But like in growing cannabis when you think you're ready to cut down, give it a few more days. It's really easy to make quick impulsive decisions and I know that all to well. I'm student too. Also I looked at Willy Myco's videos


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 5, 2017)

Waiting for pictures... LoL

When are You fruiting , @DankTankerous .
I impatient as fuck.


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 5, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Sweet dude, I ask a lot of questions as well. There are sights you can order from: shroomsupply and out-grow that will provide pasteurtized bulk substrate as well as spawn. i've ordered my stuff from them because I don't have a pressure cooker and this is my first round as well. As far as the corners being exposed that's kind of a brilliant idea, but that is coming from a noob I don't know if i'm having adequate FAE right now although there are just a few signs of it but nothing major. I would say I should have left it a day or two because there was two gaps that weren't over grown with mycellium due to moisture build up and then dropping on the substrate. however they were smaller than the size of a penny. But like in growing cannabis when you think you're ready to cut down, give it a few more days. It's really easy to make quick impulsive decisions and I know that all to well. I'm student too. Also I looked at Willy Myco's videos


Hey Dank! My apologies for taking so long to respond. Been kinda feeling under the weather the past few days n now I'm back to whatever would be concidered as my norm. Lol! So, I too have watched countless Willy Myco vids n I can honestly say that man has the whole shroom on smash! Every aspect of creating shrooms, that man seems to have it on lock. I'm very big on honesty n I haven't heard him say that he contaminated anything.... EVER! Lol. There's also a dude that goes by, I_H8Trollz(I think that's how he spells it) n I like watching his vids cause he very honest n not putting the dude down, but he doesn't seem 2 be or claim to be super sterile/clean n he has awesome success rates. I also found out (from ordering the grow kit) that when it comes to inoculation, you can do so over an open oven n they claim to have been using the method for over 10 yrs with success. I'm possibly gonna try that method eventually. As of right now, I set up my smallest grow tent inside my bedroom, that way I can have a complete sterile environment while I'm inoculating. When I'm not inoculating, the tent will also double as the Grow room. From some strange reason, it stays at about 75+ degrees always n that's w/o the heat mat n lights on. Dank, keep up the awesome Grow all the way around! @HeatlessBBQ, I'm still trying to get'em to put on his overalls, roll up his sleeves, n gets' ta growing! Lol.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 6, 2017)

That is how You use a growbox !!! WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 6, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> That is how You use a growbox !!! WELL DONE!!!


Hahahaha... Thankx HeatlessBBQ! 
I'm glad you can see that I tried to use that bad boy to its full potential. I'm aiming for success, but I'm also prepping for failure. Hey, it's what to be expected on the 1st go round, no? Well, I hope I'll have a great success story than a very bad n sad fuck-up one! Lol


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 6, 2017)

Well, speaking of a fail, I'm sad to report that my PE has contaminated out of the competition! I'm sad to see it go, cause that's the one that I was most looking forward 2. No worries.... that was the very 1st bag that I tried to inoculate n it was an all in one Grow bag. In all honesty, I know that it was indeed my fault, cause I had inoculated it twice, thinking it wasn't right the 1st time. I honestly wanna try something different with the PE, so the next time I order, I'll just do the rye berries. Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest! -this is the failed PE-GT just starting to take-this is the Ecuador
So, I have 2 bags of each n I believe 2 jars of the Ecuador as well, but I recently inoculated the jars, so no progress yet. I also have 4 jars of the Huatla. Hopefully, if they take off, I'll have more pics for you guys/gals soon!


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Waiting for pictures... LoL
> 
> When are You fruiting , @DankTankerous .
> I impatient as fuck.


Dude the Mycelium overlayed, so I gotta throw it out. My biggest mistake was filling it past the FAE holes. So because I had high humidity, which is good but no gas exchange there was no pinning. Also I should have broken up the spawn when it was 50% colonized. Alls well mathematical websites told be 2lbs=1qt that maybe true for volume but according to mushroom websites 1lb=1qt. Maybe I read it wrong. Oh well. I'm disappointed but hey it was fun while it lasted and that's what matters. I do have spawn, bulk substrate and a Mazatapec Spore Syringe all coming in today. So I'll be inoculating today. I'm going to order some more spawn and bulk substrate tomorrow when I get paid and try another way of doing the 6qt mini's and see which one works better

Lessons Learned:
Break up Mycelium in spawn bag/jar when 50%colonized
Don't fill past the FAE holes
Do more research
Don't fucking wing it
Have Patience

Edit: there still is a little hope. I'm going to breake up the Mycelium and put it in my Tomato plant under the cedar wood chips. People have grown that way. I'm not putting much stock in it but hey you never know. People have done it before.


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey everyone!
I'm not gonna write a book or talk a hole in everyone's head 2 day. I just have a quick question..... I found this shroom growing on the side of the garage n wanted to know if anyone can tell if it's a edible, something that you can have a lil trip off of, or should I stay away from it altogether? Like I said in previous post, I'm a NOOB in every aspect, so my knowledge on shrooms is limited/ slim 2 none! Thankx for all the help.


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 8, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Dude the Mycelium overlayed, so I gotta throw it out. My biggest mistake was filling it past the FAE holes. So because I had high humidity, which is good but no gas exchange there was no pinning. Also I should have broken up the spawn when it was 50% colonized. Alls well mathematical websites told be 2lbs=1qt that maybe true for volume but according to mushroom websites 1lb=1qt. Maybe I read it wrong. Oh well. I'm disappointed but hey it was fun while it lasted and that's what matters. I do have spawn, bulk substrate and a Mazatapec Spore Syringe all coming in today. So I'll be inoculating today. I'm going to order some more spawn and bulk substrate tomorrow when I get paid and try another way of doing the 6qt mini's and see which one works better
> 
> Lessons Learned:
> Break up Mycelium in spawn bag/jar when 50%colonized
> ...


What's going on @DankTankerous? I'm reading your last post n I'm taking notes! Thankx 4 being forthcoming n sharing the good as well as the bad. Truly appreciate it. I 2 will be doing the same... Posting the good as well as the bad. I have 6 brf cake jars left still n I have half a spore syringe of Golden Teacher left n a full syringe of the Mazatapec. I don't think I'm going to inoculate the last of my spores til I'm 100% sure of the faith of the ones that I've already inoc'd. I'll be taking pics of whatever progress I got going on next week n I'm gonna try my hardest not to go in or bother the grow tent. Once again, Thankx 4 keeping us updated n hope all turns out well 2 your benefit! Keep up the good grow bro!


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey all!
I know, I know..... I'm back already. Lol. I have a few questions n wondering if you guys/gals can help. I have found a way that I can have a constant supply of bulk substrate, hpoo to be exact. I was looking at manure base substrate last nite, cause I plan on ordering in the next week or 2 n I wasn't sure on how much to order. Then I remembered that my wife works near a very big city park n there's actually a horse stable near by n they give kids rides thru the park daily n when they're not doing that, they're naturally giving the horses a walk around. When the horse poops, they just leave it. Hence my new hpoo gold mine! Lol. So, my 1st question is, have any of you guys worked with fresh hpoo? I mean, I know it's suppose to be dried out for a minimum of 3 wks n then pasteurized, but is there anything else that needs to be done or added 2 it? If it's able to be used, do you guys/gals have any ideas on how long it stays good for? I mean if I leave the poo dried out n only hydrate or pasteurize it when it's needed, do either have a shelf life so 2 speak? I appreciate y'all help as always n looking forward to ya responses. I'm super sike'd in seeing this work. In the long run, it'll save me a great deal of money n I'm able to have a constant flow of it. Can't say anything more!


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 9, 2017)

I have no idea but i'm sure there are tek's out there on how to do it. I order my manure off the internet. I haven't bought a pressure cooker or else i'd do it myself.


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 9, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I have no idea but i'm sure there are tek's out there on how to do it. I order my manure off the internet. I haven't bought a pressure cooker or else i'd do it myself.


Thankx 4 the response Dank!
I'm gonna have a look on YouTube n see if anyone is using or making their own pasteurized manure. I don't have a pressure cooker yet either n that is my next goal. I don't wanna have to continuously buy new pre-pasteurized jars or even pre-pasteurized spawn bags. I would like to be able to reuse the jars n do the sterilization scene myself. Not only will I be saving a buck or 2, the learning experience out weighs any amount in dollars or cents. Im so use to growing with cannabis that I tend to want to do more or something extra, but there's nothing to do but 2 wait! Smh. So, in the meantime I'll just continue to find things to read n watch. If I find anything interesting or new, I'll keep ya posted n or direct ya to it. Btw, I don't know if I posted them b4, but I see you have a blue mystic going on there? I have a few seedlings myself going on. Here's a pic of my Sour Bubbly by mephisto n Kali x China by Guatemala Aces(I think!)
The big girl in the back is NY Diesel. She should be coming up on 90 days n the other 2 lil ladies I'm not 2 sure of the age n will have to go back. I have grown blue mystic b4 n she's a very awesome plant! I wish you nothing but success with her!!!!! If you have anymore cannabis pics, new or old, I would love to see what ya working with. Keep me posted bro!


----------



## gNOME42 (Sep 10, 2017)

@Tankado78 Field dried hpoo is best but if you get wet lay it out spray it with water for about a week and let it dry out 
For your substrate hpoo vermiculite and gypsum 
For pasteurisation you don't need a pressure cooker a big pot would do 
And pasteurised substrate will last about a year in the freezer


----------



## J710 (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice!! Keep it up


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 11, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Thankx 4 the response Dank!
> I'm gonna have a look on YouTube n see if anyone is using or making their own pasteurized manure. I don't have a pressure cooker yet either n that is my next goal. I don't wanna have to continuously buy new pre-pasteurized jars or even pre-pasteurized spawn bags. I would like to be able to reuse the jars n do the sterilization scene myself. Not only will I be saving a buck or 2, the learning experience out weighs any amount in dollars or cents. Im so use to growing with cannabis that I tend to want to do more or something extra, but there's nothing to do but 2 wait! Smh. So, in the meantime I'll just continue to find things to read n watch. If I find anything interesting or new, I'll keep ya posted n or direct ya to it. Btw, I don't know if I posted them b4, but I see you have a blue mystic going on there? I have a few seedlings myself going on. Here's a pic of my Sour Bubbly by mephisto n Kali x China by Guatemala Aces(I think!)
> The big girl in the back is NY Diesel. She should be coming up on 90 days n the other 2 lil ladies I'm not 2 sure of the age n will have to go back. I have grown blue mystic b4 n she's a very awesome plant! I wish you nothing but success with her!!!!! If you have anymore cannabis pics, new or old, I would love to see what ya working with. Keep me posted bro!


Nice dude, this is my second time growing Blue Mystic and I've grown the Auto version of it too, so I'm excited. It's nice to have both mushrooms and plants project going on at the same time keeps fruits coming and having different stages at the same time too. Good luck with the hpoo, I might have to get in on that action too. My girlfriend and I are looking into buying a Magic Chef pressure cooker all in one thing. So then I won't have to spend extra money on sterilized/pasteurized Substrate or spawn . I should be getting my spawn and substrate today but more than likely it'll be tomorrow. Can't wait to see your progress


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 11, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Nice dude, this is my second time growing Blue Mystic and I've grown the Auto version of it too, so I'm excited. It's nice to have both mushrooms and plants project going on at the same time keeps fruits coming and having different stages at the same time too. Good luck with the hpoo, I might have to get in on that action too. My girlfriend and I are looking into buying a Magic Chef pressure cooker all in one thing. So then I won't have to spend extra money on sterilized/pasteurized Substrate or spawn . I should be getting my spawn and substrate today but more than likely it'll be tomorrow. Can't wait to see your progress


Thankx @DankTankerous!
It definitely is awesome to have more than 1 project going especially 1 being a plant n the other basically a fungus among us! Lol.. I know, corny joke! I might have to take a look into the magic chef pressure cooker myself. I'm basically in the same situation as you n looking to make my budget a lil less n saving on buying pre-pasteurized jars n Grow bags will definitely save myself the change that I need. Will possibly be able to expand the whole shroom operation if I do so. As far as the plants are concerned, I have about 5 that are growing out n I'm sitting on about 20 seeds of various variety. Seasons are definitely changing where I'm located n the whole hurricane season isn't helping matters much either. Although the storm/hurricane will not make it to where I'm at, the back lash of it will! Meaning the drop in temps, mild n wild winds,etc.etc.etc. It's kinda a bummer n a set back, cause it's usually not the way it is until the end of the month or even later. So, besides the Blue Mystic, do you have anything else growing out? I will definitely keep ya updated on the plants n will take pics as often as I can. I will have to remember to keep the LEDs off while I'm doing so tho. Once again, Thankx for your convo n all the help. Will always be appreciate no matter how big or small the significance. Thankx again n will holla soon! .... Stay awesome @DankTankerous !


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 11, 2017)

gNOME42 said:


> @Tankado78 Field dried hpoo is best but if you get wet lay it out spray it with water for about a week and let it dry out
> For your substrate hpoo vermiculite and gypsum
> For pasteurisation you don't need a pressure cooker a big pot would do
> And pasteurised substrate will last about a year in the freezer


Hey Gnome!
Thankx for the response n the info. So, your saying if I do go with the hpoo as or 4 a substrate, I will still need to mix with parts of vermiculite n gypsum? That doesn't sound 2 bad. I was hoping I could just dry out n pasteurize n then use. Kool. Ok, will I have to sterilize the vermiculite n gypsum, or would I be able to get away with just pasteurization alone? Thank you 4 all your help n info thus far. Trust me, it doesn't n won't fall on deaf ears. I tend to follow advice to the "T" so 2 speak, until proven otherwise. Mark us up as a thread to follow, cause this is only the beginning!!! Lol. Thank you once again.


----------



## gNOME42 (Sep 12, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey Gnome!
> Thankx for the response n the info. So, your saying if I do go with the hpoo as or 4 a substrate, I will still need to mix with parts of vermiculite n gypsum? That doesn't sound 2 bad. I was hoping I could just dry out n pasteurize n then use. Kool. Ok, will I have to sterilize the vermiculite n gypsum, or would I be able to get away with just pasteurization alone? Thank you 4 all your help n info thus far. Trust me, it doesn't n won't fall on deaf ears. I tend to follow advice to the "T" so 2 speak, until proven otherwise. Mark us up as a thread to follow, cause this is only the beginning!!! Lol. Thank you once again.


Yeah you mix 1:1 and add 1 tablespoon of gypsum and pasteurize 
To pasteurize a substrate it must be kept at a temperature of 160-180F for 1-3 hours. Going any higher than 180F will kill the beneficial bacteria and greatly increase your chances of contamination.
Just dump your mixed substrate in a pillowcase and go at it


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 12, 2017)

gNOME42 said:


> Yeah you mix 1:1 and add 1 tablespoon of gypsum and pasteurize
> To pasteurize a substrate it must be kept at a temperature of 160-180F for 1-3 hours. Going any higher than 180F will kill the beneficial bacteria and greatly increase your chances of contamination.
> Just dump your mixed substrate in a pillowcase and go at it


Nice! I love being here n talking to ppl on RIU, cause you literally can learn something new everyday. I never knew that you had to keep it at a constant 160-180F. I see a video on YouTube with a dude pasteurizing his Hpoo n he basically leached it in the sun for about a month, broke up the big chunks in a bowl n then put the Hpoo into a strainer n he poured about 2-3 large pots of hot water onto the Hpoo n proceed to cool it off n lay it down. @gNOME42, thank you 4 finding this thread. I most certainly would've messed up n just did the pour over the Hpoo technique. I would've been highly upset if I made it that far w/o any contams n then I turn around n contam the shit outta everything! (No pun intended) Whew! Ya truly save me from some heartache! Lol. So, I went out again this am n walked the wife to work n I stopped by the park once again with bag,gloves, n mask n collected another load of Hpoo. I figure if I collect once a week, I wouldn't or shouldn't have to buy any substrate for a while or if at all! Gonna buy some coir, vermiculite, gypsum, n maybe hydrated lime. More money I get to save the more spores I get to buy! Lol. Ok, not gonna write a book 2 day either. @gNOME42, keep stopping on by n checking with the progress.. Damn... this isn't even my thread! Smh... My apologies @iHearAll. Thankx 4 allowing me to run a muck on ya thread. Here's a pic of the fresh Hpoo all laid out to dry


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 12, 2017)

We are still waiting for @iHearAll


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 12, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> We are still waiting for @iHearAll


I think all the ladies are too...


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 14, 2017)

You know you have a keeper when your girlfriend lets 6lbs of composted horse poo stay in the freezer


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 14, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> You know you have a keeper when your girlfriend lets 6lbs of composted horse poo stay in the freezer


Hahahaha @DankTankerous!
Your a million percent right. You know it's even more serious when she's encouraging you to go out n collect it as well. My wife is truly awesome for someone who doesn't get high in any way, shape, or form!


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey all!
I'm back n not by popular demand. Lol. So, I just wanted to keep everyone updated on my next few steps. I have been ordering a bunch of stuff that I do believe is needed to successfully continue my attempts of cultivating shrooms. I've ordered a 23qt. PC that should arrive 2 day. I also ordered more spores n hopefully this will be my last time ordering spores for a while. I'm going to try my hand at LCs, so I'm using panaeolus cyanescens to grow out n use the mycelium to knock up jars. I have about 8 brf jars left, n about 12 jars that need to be cleaned n PC'd b4 I can continue. I also order 25 pounds of rye berries in the raw, so I'll be able to sterilize n inoc them as well. I also ordered a bulk substrate kit that has comes with 10 pounds of sub, 3 qts of vermiculite, n also a monotub. Only reason I ordered the kit is cause the price of the substrate alone was just about the same for the whole kit. Who doesn't like or want free stuff? The spores that I've ordered were Hawaii, Thailand, Jamaica, n Tropicalis. All panaeolus cyanescens. I also ordered gypsum, that way when I'm ready to use the Hpoo, I'd have all the ingredients to make it an official sub, with nutrients n all. I also have about 10 pounds of casing coming as well. If I left out anything, plz, let me know! The one thing I truly hate is being unprepared! I also have measuring cups, a meat thermometer that I have to order. I have a huge rice pot that I will be using to pasteurize the Hpoo in at 160-180F for a few hrs. Thank you all 4 allowing me to share n I hope I'll have a success story for you guys/gals in a month or so. Thankx again!


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 16, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey all!
> I'm back n not by popular demand. Lol. So, I just wanted to keep everyone updated on my next few steps. I have been ordering a bunch of stuff that I do believe is needed to successfully continue my attempts of cultivating shrooms. I've ordered a 23qt. PC that should arrive 2 day. I also ordered more spores n hopefully this will be my last time ordering spores for a while. I'm going to try my hand at LCs, so I'm using panaeolus cyanescens to grow out n use the mycelium to knock up jars. I have about 8 brf jars left, n about 12 jars that need to be cleaned n PC'd b4 I can continue. I also order 25 pounds of rye berries in the raw, so I'll be able to sterilize n inoc them as well. I also ordered a bulk substrate kit that has comes with 10 pounds of sub, 3 qts of vermiculite, n also a monotub. Only reason I ordered the kit is cause the price of the substrate alone was just about the same for the whole kit. Who doesn't like or want free stuff? The spores that I've ordered were Hawaii, Thailand, Jamaica, n Tropicalis. All panaeolus cyanescens. I also ordered gypsum, that way when I'm ready to use the Hpoo, I'd have all the ingredients to make it an official sub, with nutrients n all. I also have about 10 pounds of casing coming as well. If I left out anything, plz, let me know! The one thing I truly hate is being unprepared! I also have measuring cups, a meat thermometer that I have to order. I have a huge rice pot that I will be using to pasteurize the Hpoo in at 160-180F for a few hrs. Thank you all 4 allowing me to share n I hope I'll have a success story for you guys/gals in a month or so. Thankx again!


Looking forward to seeing it happen. I know nothing about Pan Cyan's but looking forward to your grow


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 17, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Looking forward to seeing it happen. I know nothing about Pan Cyan's but looking forward to your grow


Thankx @DankTankerous....
I know nothing about it either, so we'll be in awe 2 gether! Lol.... 
Hey my Mycology peeps... I have a quick question 4 y'all n I hope ya could answer. I now have a 23 qt PC n believe it or not, I've never owned a PC b4, nor am I familiar with how it works. As I stated b4, I wanted to do LCs, that way I can stretch the amount of spores I have by making cultures n won't have to buy more n more sets of spores. My question is, when using the PC for sterilization, how much water do I add to the PC? Do I add the bare minimum which is 3 qts I believe? Also, since I'm using half pint size jars or any jars for that matter, does it matter that bottom of the jars are submerged in water? It's no more than like 1/4 ways up the jar n this is with the circular so called rack on the bottom with a few lids underneath to give it some height. I still notice that it's not high enough so that it's not touching the water at all. Will this be acceptable? Meaning with the jar 1/4 covered in water? Or do I need it 2 be not covering any part of the jars at all? If so, what can I use to raise the rack even higher? As always, thank you 4 giving my questions a look n much obliged to those who answer my NOOB ass questions! Lol


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 17, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Thankx @DankTankerous....
> I know nothing about it either, so we'll be in awe 2 gether! Lol....
> Hey my Mycology peeps... I have a quick question 4 y'all n I hope ya could answer. I now have a 23 qt PC n believe it or not, I've never owned a PC b4, nor am I familiar with how it works. As I stated b4, I wanted to do LCs, that way I can stretch the amount of spores I have by making cultures n won't have to buy more n more sets of spores. My question is, when using the PC for sterilization, how much water do I add to the PC? Do I add the bare minimum which is 3 qts I believe? Also, since I'm using half pint size jars or any jars for that matter, does it matter that bottom of the jars are submerged in water? It's no more than like 1/4 ways up the jar n this is with the circular so called rack on the bottom with a few lids underneath to give it some height. I still notice that it's not high enough so that it's not touching the water at all. Will this be acceptable? Meaning with the jar 1/4 covered in water? Or do I need it 2 be not covering any part of the jars at all? If so, what can I use to raise the rack even higher? As always, thank you 4 giving my questions a look n much obliged to those who answer my NOOB ass questions! Lol


I think that is expected to have a little water touching the bottom as long as it doesn't splash into the jar. Put foil over the top


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 17, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I think that is expected to have a little water touching the bottom as long as it doesn't splash into the jar. Put foil over the top


Kool n Thankx 4 the quick response @DankTankerous... I was holding off on doing anything til i had the right info on how 2 proceed... Thankx again!!


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 18, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Kool n Thankx 4 the quick response @DankTankerous... I was holding off on doing anything til i had the right info on how 2 proceed... Thankx again!!


Keep on looking though


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey RIU Fam n my newly found Mycology fun budz!
Hope everyone is coming along as they should or would like to be. I'm gonna jump right into what I got going on if you guys/gals don't mind. Ok, I have a few Grow or spawn bags that I started on the 29th of September. Since this is my very 1st go round or walk in the Myco park, I'm truly not sure if I should just leave'em alone or should I break them up n then allow them to finish colonizing? I'm gonna post some pics n hopefully 1 or more of y'all could let me know what my next steps would be? Btw, I'm all prepared for the next step, equiptment wise... I received all 15 pounds of substrate I was waiting on, as well as the gypsum. I now have enough items to do my own sterilization n everything else. I've made 6 LC jars as my 1st project in learning how to use the PC, so hopefully that'll work. I'll be using qt size jars for the rye berries once sterile n I'll be doing g2g transfer. Couple of more days b4 the sun leeching of the Hpoo n then I'll get started on pasteurizing n amending that. I also now have 1 incubator chamber n 3 monotubs, n soon to make a shotgun fruiting chamber. Ok, now that we're all caught up, here are the pics of the Grow/spawn bags in question. Again, trying to figure out if I should just leave as is or should I break up to have'em recolonize n cover the whole bag. As always, thank you guys/gals 4 all your help n thank you for allowing me to run my mouth, cause I know it's a bad habit I have! Thank you everyone, n plz, share all that you can on your grows whether successful of not... There's no such things as mistakes, just knowledge of what n how 2 do as well as what n what not 2 do! Always look at the positive in all ya do, even if it doesn't go your way!! Peace all..this is the front of the Golden Teacher 
 This is 1 side n the back of the GT not sure if ya can see good, but this is a pic of the top. 1 short side is the only part not completely covered, as well as the top.
 This is the front of the Ecuador.
 This is side, back, n top of the Ecuador.
At the moment, those are the only 2 bags that I'm concerned with at the time. I have 2 more bags, 1 of each, but their not as far along as the others, so I'm not worried about them yet. I also have jars that are almost completely white, but I know to wait til it's all the way, b4 asking about them. Lol
Thank you all again n your apinion is definitely appreciated n valued highly. Hope to hear from y'all soon!


----------



## gNOME42 (Sep 19, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey RIU Fam n my newly found Mycology fun budz!
> Hope everyone is coming along as they should or would like to be. I'm gonna jump right into what I got going on if you guys/gals don't mind. Ok, I have a few Grow or spawn bags that I started on the 29th of September. Since this is my very 1st go round or walk in the Myco park, I'm truly not sure if I should just leave'em alone or should I break them up n then allow them to finish colonizing? I'm gonna post some pics n hopefully 1 or more of y'all could let me know what my next steps would be? Btw, I'm all prepared for the next step, equiptment wise... I received all 15 pounds of substrate I was waiting on, as well as the gypsum. I now have enough items to do my own sterilization n everything else. I've made 6 LC jars as my 1st project in learning how to use the PC, so hopefully that'll work. I'll be using qt size jars for the rye berries once sterile n I'll be doing g2g transfer. Couple of more days b4 the sun leeching of the Hpoo n then I'll get started on pasteurizing n amending that. I also now have 1 incubator chamber n 3 monotubs, n soon to make a shotgun fruiting chamber. Ok, now that we're all caught up, here are the pics of the Grow/spawn bags in question. Again, trying to figure out if I should just leave as is or should I break up to have'em recolonize n cover the whole bag. As always, thank you guys/gals 4 all your help n thank you for allowing me to run my mouth, cause I know it's a bad habit I have! Thank you everyone, n plz, share all that you can on your grows whether successful of not... There's no such things as mistakes, just knowledge of what n how 2 do as well as what n what not 2 do! Always look at the positive in all ya do, even if it doesn't go your way!! Peace all..View attachment 4013081this is the front of the Golden Teacher
> View attachment 4013082 This is 1 side n the back of the GTView attachment 4013083 not sure if ya can see good, but this is a pic of the top. 1 short side is the only part not completely covered, as well as the top.
> View attachment 4013084 This is the front of the Ecuador.
> ...


Holy shit we have a time traveler in our midst


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 19, 2017)

gNOME42 said:


> Holy shit we have a time traveler in our midst


Isn't it krazy? Didn't check on them for like 2 days. So, what do you think? Leave alone? Break'em up? Help a brotha out! Lol


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 20, 2017)

@gNOME42.... 
earlier in this thread, same page, you said that I can lay the Hpoo out, spray it down with water n then allow 2 dry. You said this process should continue for about a weeks time n then dried out b4 pasteurizing. Do I have that info correct so far? Let me know if I read or understood that wrong plz! Thankx in advance @gNOME42!


----------



## gNOME42 (Sep 20, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> @gNOME42....
> earlier in this thread, same page, you said that I can lay the Hpoo out, spray it down with water n then allow 2 dry. You said this process should continue for about a weeks time n then dried out b4 pasteurizing. Do I have that info correct so far? Let me know if I read or understood that wrong plz! Thankx in advance @gNOME42!


Yeah the spraying with water is to simulate rain washing over it do this for about a week then let it dry out till its crumble dry


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 20, 2017)

gNOME42 said:


> Yeah the spraying with water is to simulate rain washing over it do this for about a week then let it dry out till its crumble dry


Thankx @gNOME42!
It's the next step in my process n I wanted to get prep'd as early as this am. Gonna implement what you have told me, so by the middle of next week, I should be pasteurizing n setting up quart Jars for inoc at the same time as well. Will keep ya posted n thank you again!


----------



## gNOME42 (Sep 21, 2017)

You can if you want to but they are nearly done


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 21, 2017)

gNOME42 said:


> You can if you want to but they are nearly done


Thankx again @gNOME42... Since I'm not 2 familiar, n I've read that if about 90% colonized, you can break up. I just wanna see how fast the recovery on the mycelium would be. Never stop experimenting over here. Lol. I'm hoping that by time it recovers, the 2nd spawn bag of same species will be ready n I can do them both in the same tub. Eh, I'm hoping 4 the best, but still preparing for the worse. I get nervous every time I think of contams n would hate to have come this far. I didn't get the chance to do the Hpoo yest, but I'll be getting on my job 2 day. I purchased a 2nd PC, this one being a vintage one off of eBay. Didn't think I'd win the bid at 40 bucks flat n no shipping/handling nor tax. My next adventure will be to attempt g2g transfers. Microscope is on my radar further down the line to isolate the better genetics n so forth. Ok, I'm off to see the wizard! Have a awesome day/evening all.


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 21, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Thankx again @gNOME42... Since I'm not 2 familiar, n I've read that if about 90% colonized, you can break up. I just wanna see how fast the recovery on the mycelium would be. Never stop experimenting over here. Lol. I'm hoping that by time it recovers, the 2nd spawn bag of same species will be ready n I can do them both in the same tub. Eh, I'm hoping 4 the best, but still preparing for the worse. I get nervous every time I think of contams n would hate to have come this far. I didn't get the chance to do the Hpoo yest, but I'll be getting on my job 2 day. I purchased a 2nd PC, this one being a vintage one off of eBay. Didn't think I'd win the bid at 40 bucks flat n no shipping/handling nor tax. My next adventure will be to attempt g2g transfers. Microscope is on my radar further down the line to isolate the better genetics n so forth. Ok, I'm off to see the wizard! Have a awesome day/evening all.


Sounds great dude!

Two out of the three are showing Mycelium! Pretty pumped about that


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 21, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Sounds great dude!
> 
> Two out of the three are showing Mycelium! Pretty pumped about that


Thankx @DankTankerous..... I'm pretty stoked myself. Here's the progress on the 1st 6 jars as well


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 23, 2017)

grass and WBS/coffee huautla spawn cake.  
BRF huautla clones
misting with 1:4 hydrogen peroxide, i read conflicting information on this topic so it is worth the experiment. In theory if i only spray the perlite heavily, it will kill contaminant spores and slow any germinated contam growth. I also notice fungus gnats, whose eggs cant hold up to hydrogen peroxide. Unfortunately, the recommendations against this is that you cant saturate the mycelium (according to some growers) because it will also hurt the mycelium. So, my happy medium between these is to spray down/ soak the perlite, and mist the walls and roof. As it kills stuff it will produce oxygen and there should be a limited chemical reaction on the mycelium. I am spraying the ambient air at the tub opening a few times, any hydrogen peroxide would likely settle on the casing layer and HOPEFULLY kill off some fungus gnat eggs and larvae...


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 23, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> grass and WBS/coffee huautla spawn cake. View attachment 4015315
> BRF huautla clonesView attachment 4015316
> misting with 1:4 hydrogen peroxide, i read conflicting information on this topic so it is worth the experiment. In theory if i only spray the perlite heavily, it will kill contaminant spores and slow any germinated contam growth. I also notice fungus gnats, whose eggs cant hold up to hydrogen peroxide. Unfortunately, the recommendations against this is that you cant saturate the mycelium (according to some growers) because it will also hurt the mycelium. So, my happy medium between these is to spray down/ soak the perlite, and mist the walls and roof. As it kills stuff it will produce oxygen and there should be a limited chemical reaction on the mycelium. I am spraying the ambient air at the tub opening a few times, any hydrogen peroxide would likely settle on the casing layer and HOPEFULLY kill off some fungus gnat eggs and larvae...


Hey psychedelicdaddi!
I can definitely see your no stranger to the mycology scene. Can't wait 2 see how things work out 4 ya. A few jars in my previous post are huautla strain as well n I'm gonna fruit them the same way in tub with perlite on the bottom. I didn't know that you can keep the risk of contams by using a peroxide/water combo. Definitely will have to look into that n check pros n cons, but if saturating the perlite n only misting, I can't see the harm. Thankx for finding this thread psychedelicdaddi... hope ya continue to post both pics n info!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 23, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey psychedelicdaddi!
> I can definitely see your no stranger to the mycology scene. Can't wait 2 see how things work out 4 ya. A few jars in my previous post are huautla strain as well n I'm gonna fruit them the same way in tub with perlite on the bottom. I didn't know that you can keep the risk of contams by using a peroxide/water combo. Definitely will have to look into that n check pros n cons, but if saturating the perlite n only misting, I can't see the harm. Thankx for finding this thread psychedelicdaddi... hope ya continue to post both pics n info!


yea dude, im having trouble with the grass spawn though... I wonder if the mycelium colonizes the jar faster than it consumes the substrate, becuase they never seem to fruit. this patty with grass colonized for around 2 months AFTER adding the colonized grain/coffee spawn. Like, i used pasteurized grass and layered spawn on top. Last one got contaminated pretty quick after birthing. But, this one had a mushroom growing underneath when i went to birth it, so Im pretty damn sure this patty WILL explode pretty soon.


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 23, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> yea dude, im having trouble with the grass spawn though... I wonder if the mycelium colonizes the jar faster than it consumes the substrate, becuase they never seem to fruit. this patty with grass colonized for around 2 months AFTER adding the colonized grain/coffee spawn. Like, i used pasteurized grass and layered spawn on top. Last one got contaminated pretty quick after birthing. But, this one had a mushroom growing underneath when i went to birth it, so Im pretty damn sure this patty WILL explode pretty soon.


Ain't much to say but Awesome! Can't wait to see how they come out!


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola Mycology nutz n compadres!
Just a quick question for you all n I'm sure I'm probably getting on most nerves by now. Still, my question is, when using raw rye berries that will be eventually used as grain spawn inside 1 qt jars... how much berries will i need to soak n how much gypsum would I need to add to do 12 qt size jars? Thank you all in advance! Btw, monotub is looking awesome n will have pics by the wknd. I've been leaving things along n not checking on them as much so that they'll do their thing, so 2 speak. All the news I have for now n hope you guys/gals post more things that ya doing n going thru. It's the only way US noobs will ever learn n stop asking dumb questions! Lol. Love you all!!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 25, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hola Mycology nutz n compadres!
> Just a quick question for you all n I'm sure I'm probably getting on most nerves by now. Still, my question is, when using raw rye berries that will be eventually used as grain spawn inside 1 qt jars... how much berries will i need to soak n how much gypsum would I need to add to do 12 qt size jars? Thank you all in advance! Btw, monotub is looking awesome n will have pics by the wknd. I've been leaving things along n not checking on them as much so that they'll do their thing, so 2 speak. All the news I have for now n hope you guys/gals post more things that ya doing n going thru. It's the only way US noobs will ever learn n stop asking dumb questions! Lol. Love you all!!


if you are going to fill the jars close to full:
so, fill 11 of your 12 jars with rye berries and then proceed to empty them into a nice clean pail or two. Add a pot (or more) of fresh coffee (also toss in the grinds, it REALLLLLLLLLY accelerates mycelium growth rate) and about 4-6 T of gypsum. Fill with water an inch of two higher than the berries. Let them soak for 24 hours, add more water if the berries have soaked up too much. Then cook them in a large pot on medium heat for 30 minutes, start the timer after the water is clearly steaming. 20 minutes works too. Strain them through a large wire strainer if you have it. Let them sit in the strainer for 3-5 minutes so they have no excess liquids. You just want saturated berries. Fill your jars just over 3/4 full and you'll have some extra berries. Add it to the jars if you have space. You dont NEED to shake your jars after PCing like many teks suggest. If they are already soaked then cooked, they will be perfectly fine. Now, if you dont let them strain then you may have to shake your jars. But shaking them, to me, is sketchy unless done very very carefully.. Anyway, knock them up with LC if you have it and they will explode white. I actually havent done bulk spawn with spore syringe, but im sure itll perform excellent as well.


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 27, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> if you are going to fill the jars close to full:
> so, fill 11 of your 12 jars with rye berries and then proceed to empty them into a nice clean pail or two. Add a pot (or more) of fresh coffee (also toss in the grinds, it REALLLLLLLLLY accelerates mycelium growth rate) and about 4-6 T of gypsum. Fill with water an inch of two higher than the berries. Let them soak for 24 hours, add more water if the berries have soaked up too much. Then cook them in a large pot on medium heat for 30 minutes, start the timer after the water is clearly steaming. 20 minutes works too. Strain them through a large wire strainer if you have it. Let them sit in the strainer for 3-5 minutes so they have no excess liquids. You just want saturated berries. Fill your jars just over 3/4 full and you'll have some extra berries. Add it to the jars if you have space. You dont NEED to shake your jars after PCing like many teks suggest. If they are already soaked then cooked, they will be perfectly fine. Now, if you dont let them strain then you may have to shake your jars. But shaking them, to me, is sketchy unless done very very carefully.. Anyway, knock them up with LC if you have it and they will explode white. I actually havent done bulk spawn with spore syringe, but im sure itll perform excellent as well.


Hey my mycology buddies! 1st, Thankx @psychedelicdaddi for the info which you posted 4 me. I ended up washing n cooking only 7 cups of rye berries which in turn only filled up about 5 jars n a lil xtra staring a 6th. So, after cooking n cooling, I actually allowed them to cool or dry over nite n pretty much place the dry berries inside the qt jars. I hope that doesn't have any real or major effect on the out come. I just PC'd them a lil while ago n I haven't taken them out the PC yet. So, as of right now, I have 2 monotubs started. The 1st one, which is in the black bin/tote, I started or put into the grow tent on 9/21. I place a sheet of wax paper on top to help with colonization n to create a micro climate. The 2nd tote/bin I started on 9/25, but was feeling a lil under the weather n didn't get to put wax paper on top of it til 2 day. I don't have any LCs ready to use, although their starting to cloud up slightly n the LC is what I would love to use instead of the spore syringe. My goal was to basically stretch the Panaeolus Cyanescens as much as possible, due to hearing that their more of a visual trip than the cubensis. I'm gonna stack my bins to have more room in the tent, cause I already remove my table n chair outta the tent to have more room. When doing the next Pan Cyan, I'm gonna use the technique or the grow instructions that you just laid out 4 me. I realized that if I wanna really get into this, I need not only to concentrate on the Trippy side of things n learn or do all species to get a better understanding. Like with cannabis, you wouldn't just stick to those that are high in THC only. To understand the plant, my guess would be 2 try those that are high in CBD as well or a combo of the 2. Therefore, I see I'm gonna have to buy more spore syringes, but spores like oyster, shiitake, reshi, n others. Still, I like to think I'm off 2 a good start for a beginner/1st timer. I still have the 6 jars that are almost completely colonized n I was gonna leave them as cakes, instead of grinding them down to do a monotub grow with them. Gotta put that perilite n vermiculite to use some how! Lol. I also have the air pump n other things that came with the grow kit that I haven't used yet. My Hpoo is still outside getting sun leached as I have wet it twice so far n moved it around. Hasn't rained in my part of the city yet, but it's drizzling now. So, I'm gonna take a couple of pics n then head out 2 the pet shop to acquire a rat for my snake. Btw, I've found a awesome spot online where I feel the prices are reasonable n not pocket breaking. I know a lot of y'all aren't in city's or big city's n the prices are awesome for you guys. Like I've read on another forum that a dude brought WBS for like 16 bucks n 50 pounds of it! I'm not using WBS as of yet, cause I wanted to try n some what master rye berries b4 proceeding on to another type of inoc'n material. I've paid 15 bucks for 25 pounds of rye berries n with shipping, I believe it was only about 10 bucks more? It comes all the way from Minnesota n I'm a NYC dude, so it was understandable. I will post different places where I get various materials from, but as of now, I'm sticking with this spot for the berries. I also heard that WBS is kinda iffy, cause depending on who you get from, like 30% of the ingredients aren't what you want for inoc'n. So, me being a NOOB, I definitely gotta do my HW. Lol. Ok, I've talked a hole in ya head n I apologize. Here are a couple of pics of my tubs n plz, let me know if they're ok or if it looks like I'm gonna have or having problems. Thank you Psychedelicdaddi 4 your time n patience with me... Definitely appreciated! Some time down the road, I'll have a gift that I'll be sending to each n everyone of you guys/gals for helping take off my mycology training wheels! Lol... You all Rock in 1 way or another n don't ever 4 get it!!1st tub with the wax paper onsame tub, just with the wax peeled back.2nd tub2nd tub with the wax peeled back.
Plz, if y'all have any suggestions or see something I'm doing wrong or can do better, plz, I welcome the info, criticism, n all! Only way I'll learn is if I'm guided the right way. All info that is given to me will never fall on deaf ears. It only takes me time to apply the knowledge in which I receive. Thankx again!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 27, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey my mycology buddies! 1st, Thankx @psychedelicdaddi for the info which you posted 4 me. I ended up washing n cooking only 7 cups of rye berries which in turn only filled up about 5 jars n a lil xtra staring a 6th. So, after cooking n cooling, I actually allowed them to cool or dry over nite n pretty much place the dry berries inside the qt jars. I hope that doesn't have any real or major effect on the out come. I just PC'd them a lil while ago n I haven't taken them out the PC yet. So, as of right now, I have 2 monotubs started. The 1st one, which is in the black bin/tote, I started or put into the grow tent on 9/21. I place a sheet of wax paper on top to help with colonization n to create a micro climate. The 2nd tote/bin I started on 9/25, but was feeling a lil under the weather n didn't get to put wax paper on top of it til 2 day. I don't have any LCs ready to use, although their starting to cloud up slightly n the LC is what I would love to use instead of the spore syringe. My goal was to basically stretch the Panaeolus Cyanescens as much as possible, due to hearing that their more of a visual trip than the cubensis. I'm gonna stack my bins to have more room in the tent, cause I already remove my table n chair outta the tent to have more room. When doing the next Pan Cyan, I'm gonna use the technique or the grow instructions that you just laid out 4 me. I realized that if I wanna really get into this, I need not only to concentrate on the Trippy side of things n learn or do all species to get a better understanding. Like with cannabis, you wouldn't just stick to those that are high in THC only. To understand the plant, my guess would be 2 try those that are high in CBD as well or a combo of the 2. Therefore, I see I'm gonna have to buy more spore syringes, but spores like oyster, shiitake, reshi, n others. Still, I like to think I'm off 2 a good start for a beginner/1st timer. I still have the 6 jars that are almost completely colonized n I was gonna leave them as cakes, instead of grinding them down to do a monotub grow with them. Gotta put that perilite n vermiculite to use some how! Lol. I also have the air pump n other things that came with the grow kit that I haven't used yet. My Hpoo is still outside getting sun leached as I have wet it twice so far n moved it around. Hasn't rained in my part of the city yet, but it's drizzling now. So, I'm gonna take a couple of pics n then head out 2 the pet shop to acquire a rat for my snake. Btw, I've found a awesome spot online where I feel the prices are reasonable n not pocket breaking. I know a lot of y'all aren't in city's or big city's n the prices are awesome for you guys. Like I've read on another forum that a dude brought WBS for like 16 bucks n 50 pounds of it! I'm not using WBS as of yet, cause I wanted to try n some what master rye berries b4 proceeding on to another type of inoc'n material. I've paid 15 bucks for 25 pounds of rye berries n with shipping, I believe it was only about 10 bucks more? It comes all the way from Minnesota n I'm a NYC dude, so it was understandable. I will post different places where I get various materials from, but as of now, I'm sticking with this spot for the berries. I also heard that WBS is kinda iffy, cause depending on who you get from, like 30% of the ingredients aren't what you want for inoc'n. So, me being a NOOB, I definitely gotta do my HW. Lol. Ok, I've talked a hole in ya head n I apologize. Here are a couple of pics of my tubs n plz, let me know if they're ok or if it looks like I'm gonna have or having problems. Thank you Psychedelicdaddi 4 your time n patience with me... Definitely appreciated! Some time down the road, I'll have a gift that I'll be sending to each n everyone of you guys/gals for helping take off my mycology training wheels! Lol... You all Rock in 1 way or another n don't ever 4 get it!!View attachment 40178361st tub with the wax paper onView attachment 4017837same tub, just with the wax peeled back.View attachment 40178382nd tubView attachment 40178392nd tub with the wax peeled back.
> Plz, if y'all have any suggestions or see something I'm doing wrong or can do better, plz, I welcome the info, criticism, n all! Only way I'll learn is if I'm guided the right way. All info that is given to me will never fall on deaf ears. It only takes me time to apply the knowledge in which I receive. Thankx again!


You seem to be on the right track. Quit looking at it though. You could easily ruin your whole tub when opening it before completing colonization


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 27, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> You seem to be on the right track. Quit looking at it though. You could easily ruin your whole tub when opening it before completing colonization


I hear ya n your a million percent right! I try to look at the black bin/tote every couple of days, cause I think I either read or heard once it starts to pin, ya wanna move the wax paper immediately. The 2nd bin/tote is clear n I only went inside it to place the wax paper. Still, all in all, your absolutely right! The last thing I wanna do is contam this far into the process. I would truly be heart broken, so I definitely won't check on it til the wknd... possibly sat or sun. I also notice that when I do leave it alone n not peek, it tends to be growing much faster when left alone for 48+ hrs. This is truly my 1st go round, so I'm more curious than anything n I think that's why I tend to look in a lot. From now on tho, I'm definitely not going in for 3-4 days at a time. Does that sound right? Let me know how often I should give a look n I'll stick 2 that. @DankTankerous, I'm gonna post pics of my plants n how their doing. Remember, I'm not gonna sugar coat or fake it to make ppl think that my pot grow is always going great. I like to post the good as well as the bad, that way you can actually see progress n not just the ladies doing good. Gonna go take pics now n will post in a min. Thankx again for the advise Psychedelicdaddi... I truly appreciate you n your info. Thankx again!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 27, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> I hear ya n your a million percent right! I try to look at the black bin/tote every couple of days, cause I think I either read or heard once it starts to pin, ya wanna move the wax paper immediately. The 2nd bin/tote is clear n I only went inside it to place the wax paper. Still, all in all, your absolutely right! The last thing I wanna do is contam this far into the process. I would truly be heart broken, so I definitely won't check on it til the wknd... possibly sat or sun. I also notice that when I do leave it alone n not peek, it tends to be growing much faster when left alone for 48+ hrs. This is truly my 1st go round, so I'm more curious than anything n I think that's why I tend to look in a lot. From now on tho, I'm definitely not going in for 3-4 days at a time. Does that sound right? Let me know how often I should give a look n I'll stick 2 that. @DankTankerous, I'm gonna post pics of my plants n how their doing. Remember, I'm not gonna sugar coat or fake it to make ppl think that my pot grow is always going great. I like to post the good as well as the bad, that way you can actually see progress n not just the ladies doing good. Gonna go take pics now n will post in a min. Thankx again for the advise Psychedelicdaddi... I truly appreciate you n your info. Thankx again!


well i guess there's not that much you can do about the black tub to find out how it's doing, but in the case of the clear one, you should certainly utilize as much of the side view as possible before resorting the opening it up. You most likely wont get pins while it is trying to colonize, The lid being on increases the carbon dioxide density and stimulates mycelium growth in a specific moisture content. When you open up the lid before its completely colonized, you drop the moisture content and the substrate evaporates into the tub's air, this itself would actually stimulate a pinning. but you dont want this to happen yet. You need your entire substrate colonized before you can start checking on it that frequently. Rule of thumb is to wait 2-4 weeks before even starting to check on it. This lets the substrate get completely gripped and ready to give you a nice big, even(ish) flush. 

I know it's exciting, patience though.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 27, 2017)

pin porn
    
it looks like the BRF cakes were pretty old, they must have colonized for 2-3 months from LC!! So, they were probably consolidated for a month and a half or more before i birthed them.... Probably will be a weak pin-set when all is said and done. But, the grass/WBS/coffee spawn is pinning pretty well. Maybe not incredibly even like a more superior substrate but for change on the dollar, this seems to make a fair substrate. Obviously dont copy this substrate until its clearly worked completely


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 27, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> pin porn
> View attachment 4018015 View attachment 4018016 View attachment 4018017 View attachment 4018018 View attachment 4018020
> it looks like the BRF cakes were pretty old, they must have colonized for 2-3 months from LC!! So, they were probably consolidated for a month and a half or more before i birthed them.... Probably will be a weak pin-set when all is said and done. But, the grass/WBS/coffee spawn is pinning pretty well. Maybe not incredibly even like a more superior substrate but for change on the dollar, this seems to make a fair substrate. Obviously dont copy this substrate until its clearly worked completely


No doubt Psychedelicdaddi! Heard ya loud n clear n I will be following the rule of thumb! You've been a big help in this short period of time... truly! Now let's talk about your pin porn! Lol... Bro, the square cakes are starting to take off. I see those clusters of pins forming! The brf cakes are looking great as well, but imo, it seems to be expected cause everyone who I've seen do brf jars, always seem to be successful, as long as they followed sterile techniques from the beginning. Those squares are what I'm truly in awe about! Seen a lot of pics of pplz grows, but that right there is looking nutz! Double thumbs up on that 1! Trust me, I have no intentions of attempting that tec yet... I'm gonna try n master the newbie zone 1st. Lol. Still, I'm gonna or wanna give the coffee scene a try. Truly sounds interesting. I've heard of using the spent grounds, but never the fresh coffee! Would that be in place of the majority of water in the substrate? Remember, I still have 3 gals of vermiculite, a ton of Hpoo, n I'm pretty stocked up on gypsum. Therefore, the past few techs you have explained, I'm gonna have to put them 2 use unless you can think of a better use for the ingredients? Oh, I also have a brick of coir! I totally 4 got about that! I most likely gonna have to buy more monotubs to use all the substrate n jars, unless I wait it out til the others are finished. I visioned no standing room in the tent with bins/totes stacked on top of one another! Lol. If I go that route, I suspect that I can fit 12 56-66 qt totes, stacked 4 high. Hoping this LC grows n works, that way I can noc up a quart jar n possible do a g2g with the rest, but I've made 5 LCs.. Hope it's able to cold storage for a while. Still got 12 brf jars n will noc with the other strains, possibly 4 jars, each strain. I said in previous post that my goal is 2 not have to continuously buy spore syringes. Just do LCs n prints, n keep myself stocked! Eventually will learn agar, but I wanna have a microscope by then 2 be able to isolate good genes or traits for different species. Let me stop b4 I go on n on. I'm truly digging the whole mycology scene n see myself doing this for a while, just like cannabis. Thanks again Psychedelicdaddi... Much obliged as always!


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ok... this 1 is 4 brother DankTankerous.....
 This is the NY Diesel.. gotta back log in another thread to find her age.
 This is the Bubblicious that's older than the Diesel by about 10 days. As you can see, I haven't cleaned her up in a while n I originally raped her for breaches to try my hand at clones.
 This is my heartbreak... this is the LSD-25 that decided to stop growing n start flowering! Smh... so hurt I am! That branch that is in back of it that looks dead is a branch I attempted to clone n make it root in a net pot, 5 gal bucket n airstone. She basically died n never grew roots so I cut the air stone off n left it. It's been over a month sitting there n lo n behold, it has roots sticking out the stem, so I stuck it in the same pot as the LSD-25.
 This is Sour Bubbly n I don't know how, but she looks like she's beginning to flower, but it's in a grow tent with a 18/6 light schedule. I just took the Diesel out of there 2 put her 2 flower, but I'm stumped on why the Bubbly looks ready to flower. Guess I fucked up somewhere. Maybe cause it wasn't always on the schedule? I don't think it's a auto, cause if it is, could be my fault since I have changed pots on her. Don't know if you can really see the plant behind her, but that's the Kali x China. They both lanky n stretchy, but looking ok still.
 I know it's dark, but these 3 lil piggies are cut clones from the Diesel n Bubblicious. Don't know who is who, I just know they're from the 2 of them! Lol.
 Last but not least, totally off the cannabis scene, this is my 1st attempt at poppy plants! Yeah... I said it, forbidden flowers in a forbidden city! Lol. I wanted to try n learn to grow anything n I figure that a poppy plant, although they can grow in almost any type of soil or condition, but the beginning stages of their life, the poppy is a very finicky plant. I hope I get to see them out 2 the end n they flower, cause it's definitely one of the most beautiful flowers on this planet!! (IMHO)
Well, that's all I have for now. Oh yeah, the clones are inside my worm bin n they're under all that mess producing black gold! Lol. Thankx 4 checking my Grow pplz! Nothing but love, always!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm trying my luck in cracked corn and rabbit shit. day four and the myc. is starting to really take off, it's really liking the rabbit turds.. A friend from a different site sent me ksss ( koh samui super strain ) prints. this is my first time trying to grow shroom so fingers are crossed. anyone here have success with rabbit shit? and any thoughts about the ksss? is it a good shroom?


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 29, 2017)

I also have a lc started and the myc don't want to let go of the bottom of the jar when I swirl it..any tips on getting it to let go? some are free but the bulk of then won't let go.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 29, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I also have a lc started and the myc don't want to let go of the bottom of the jar when I swirl it..any tips on getting it to let go? some are free but the bulk of then won't let go.





farmerfischer said:


> I'm trying my luck in cracked corn and rabbit shit. day four and the myc. is starting to really take off, it's really liking the rabbit turds.. A friend from a different site sent me ksss ( koh samui super strain ) prints. this is my first time trying to grow shroom so fingers are crossed. anyone here have success with rabbit shit? and any thoughts about the ksss? is it a good shroom?


Wow smart idea with the rabbit manure. Never heard of koh samui. What was your ratio of corn:rabbit manure? You should have placed a marble in your LC before sterilizing, I prefer ptfe stir bars so I can set it on a plate for 12-24 hours once or twice a week. Oh, to fix the problem now, you could sterilize a metal skewer, slide to the bottom through your syringe port and stir it around. Wipe down your lid with iso after as well. You don't want any sugar water on the hole when you're done. But be careful not to let your iso drip through the hole. Silicone syringe ports are helpful for this and you would need a filter disc as well on the lid so when you were to PC the jar, a vacuum doesn't form AND honey water doesn't squirt out through. Syringe Filter Lc Lid Tek With Self Healing Injection Ports ... https://www.shroomology.org/forums/topic/9326-syringe-filter-lc-lid-tek-with-self-healing-injection-ports/


----------



## Tankado78 (Sep 29, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> if you are going to fill the jars close to full:
> so, fill 11 of your 12 jars with rye berries and then proceed to empty them into a nice clean pail or two. Add a pot (or more) of fresh coffee (also toss in the grinds, it REALLLLLLLLLY accelerates mycelium growth rate) and about 4-6 T of gypsum. Fill with water an inch of two higher than the berries. Let them soak for 24 hours, add more water if the berries have soaked up too much. Then cook them in a large pot on medium heat for 30 minutes, start the timer after the water is clearly steaming. 20 minutes works too. Strain them through a large wire strainer if you have it. Let them sit in the strainer for 3-5 minutes so they have no excess liquids. You just want saturated berries. Fill your jars just over 3/4 full and you'll have some extra berries. Add it to the jars if you have space. You dont NEED to shake your jars after PCing like many teks suggest. If they are already soaked then cooked, they will be perfectly fine. Now, if you dont let them strain then you may have to shake your jars. But shaking them, to me, is sketchy unless done very very carefully.. Anyway, knock them up with LC if you have it and they will explode white. I actually havent done bulk spawn with spore syringe, but im sure itll perform excellent as well.


Hey all!
I started another batch of rye berries. This time I'm try the coffee n grinds this time around. Definitely curious as to how this will come out. The first 5 I've done on Monday I've left in the PC until 2 moro nite when the berries with the grinds will be ready to cook n PC. So, most likely I'll be looking to inoc all 10 jars by Sunday/Monday. Hope everyone have a awesome wknd n good to see ya back posting @farmerfischer!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 30, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Wow smart idea with the rabbit manure. Never heard of koh samui. What was your ratio of corn:rabbit manure? You should have placed a marble in your LC before sterilizing, I prefer ptfe stir bars so I can set it on a plate for 12-24 hours once or twice a week. Oh, to fix the problem now, you could sterilize a metal skewer, slide to the bottom through your syringe port and stir it around. Wipe down your lid with iso after as well. You don't want any sugar water on the hole when you're done. But be careful not to let your iso drip through the hole. Silicone syringe ports are helpful for this and you would need a filter disc as well on the lid so when you were to PC the jar, a vacuum doesn't form AND honey water doesn't squirt out through. Syringe Filter Lc Lid Tek With Self Healing Injection Ports ... https://www.shroomology.org/forums/topic/9326-syringe-filter-lc-lid-tek-with-self-healing-injection-ports/


I'm just experimenting with ratio, so I went 60% Rabbit m. to 40%crack corn. I have the jars incubating, and haven't check them yet today, but i think my lc is contaminated. the fuzzy white puffs, a couple look like they have a dark gray specs in them. mold? or normal for lc?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm just experimenting with ratio, so I went 60% Rabbit m. to 40%crack corn. I have the jars incubating, and haven't check them yet today, but i think my lc is contaminated. the fuzzy white puffs, a couple look like they have a dark gray specs in them. mold? or normal for lc?


Nah not normal but I use honey lc. I get gold flakes , identifying lc contam is tougher than brf. You may see nice white puff that is actually a contamination. So, always good to sample to be sure. I personally have ruined a few dozen brf jars in one noc up by using bad LC. Then didn't know til I went to fruit and yielded nothing but worthlessly stubby fruits and trich.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 30, 2017)

yeah my lc is honey water, one with a little honey and one with a teaspoon of honey .. this is the light honey , started on the 26th or four days ago. 
sorry horrible camera ..


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> yeah my lc is honey water, one with a little honey and one with a teaspoon of honey .. this is the light honey , started on the 26th or four days ago.View attachment 4019355 View attachment 4019356
> sorry horrible camera ..


Looks ok though. I would use it on a half dozen brf to see what it does. Give it a little longer to colonize of course. That's going to be quite a lot when all is said and done!


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 30, 2017)

from what I've read Thai-koh samui super strain( ksss) is a fast colanizer and one of the more potent shrooms around. I'm looking forward to getting some fruiting..lol. this strain is supposibly easy to grow so it's good for begginers such as my self.. we will see..lol.
I didn't have the stuff to do brf so I used what I had on hand(crack corn) 
today however I did get the ingredients for the brf tek. so later on I'll be preparing that's stuff, seems simple enough...


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Sep 30, 2017)

harvest 
so...that worked


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 3, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> harvestView attachment 4019523 View attachment 4019524
> so...that worked


Hey my Mycology buddies!
1st n foremost, @psychedelicdaddi, FUK’N AWESOME!
I see you experimental tek is nothing but a huge success! Can’t wait til you put ya stamp on it n then see others use it, that way I can be like...... I know the Creator!! Lol. So stoked that it turned out great. You know eventually once I’m comfortable with or master other teks, I’m definitely gonna give that one shot. It’s like having a baby n being a father of the 1st born! Lol. Quick question to all..... So 2 day is the day that I will finally pasteurize the Hpoo. My question is, if I had brought vermiculite already pasteurized or sterilized, would it make sense to add it with the Hpoo during pasteurization or would I be able to wait til the Hpoo is done n then mix the vermiculite n gypsum in? I know I asked a million times, but if anybody can think of any other combos for a substrate other than the Hpoo n verm, plz let me know! I have pre pasteurized straw n also coir. I’m looking to try out different substrates or different combos of substrate.. Not sure if 1 combo is better than the next, but I guess that’ll be my test as well other than actually just trying to use up the substrate. As always, thank you in advance n keep the pics coming everyone! I’m gonna go back n drool over Psychedelicdaddis’ awesome cultivation! Don’t front.... you guys know ya going back 2 look 2! Great work once again Psychedelicdaddi!!!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 3, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey my Mycology buddies!
> 1st n foremost, @psychedelicdaddi, FUK’N AWESOME!
> I see you experimental tek is nothing but a huge success! Can’t wait til you put ya stamp on it n then see others use it, that way I can be like...... I know the Creator!! Lol. So stoked that it turned out great. You know eventually once I’m comfortable with or master other teks, I’m definitely gonna give that one shot. It’s like having a baby n being a father of the 1st born! Lol. Quick question to all..... So 2 day is the day that I will finally pasteurize the Hpoo. My question is, if I had brought vermiculite already pasteurized or sterilized, would it make sense to add it with the Hpoo during pasteurization or would I be able to wait til the Hpoo is done n then mix the vermiculite n gypsum in? I know I asked a million times, but if anybody can think of any other combos for a substrate other than the Hpoo n verm, plz let me know! I have pre pasteurized straw n also coir. I’m looking to try out different substrates or different combos of substrate.. Not sure if 1 combo is better than the next, but I guess that’ll be my test as well other than actually just trying to use up the substrate. As always, thank you in advance n keep the pics coming everyone! I’m gonna go back n drool over Psychedelicdaddis’ awesome cultivation! Don’t front.... you guys know ya going back 2 look 2! Great work once again Psychedelicdaddi!!!


is the vermiculite already moist? if not it will throw off your %moisture when you mix it all up. If it is at the correct moisture already when you bought it then it could work fairly well being mixed in along with your grain spawn. But, I would personally mix it together prior to pasteurizing. This way you KNOW you're going to be successful. The less you deviate from certainty when learning the better. This way you can see some successful runs, then when you are just growing an occasional garden you can try it a little different but with the hands of experience to give you an upper hand. 

I may write up the tek after a few more of my own successes. I birthed another this morning. It colonized just fine. Pics later!


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 3, 2017)

Looking great y’all!

My Blue Mystic is growing a little slow right now, but I have two suspicions. First one is, it was shocked somehow. The cotyledons yellowed really quick and the tips of the first true leaves started to turn yellow. I didn’t feed it, so maybe it needed nutes? Second suspicion is the LED lights just suck. It’s true wattages is 50 and i’ll Be putting the second one in for a total of 100 watts. Last grow it finished at 10 weeks which seems a bit too long for a high percentage indica. So yeah i’ll Be replacing those lights when I build a larger cabinet. But for now they’re working in the computer case

I threw the B+ bag out. I bought the bag of from out-grow and they were a lot more different than the ones from shroom supply (mazatapec was innoculated in the two bags from shroom supply). First out-grow instructions said to pull the bag’s front and back side to pull in air through the gas exchange patch. It filled right up where as the bags from shroom supply wouldn’t. Also it didn’t have a self-healing injection point. It did innoculate the bag with a previously used spore syringe. It was done in a still air box and the syringe was wiped down and sterilized. You can re-use syringes right?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Looking great y’all!
> 
> My Blue Mystic is growing a little slow right now, but I have two suspicions. First one is, it was shocked somehow. The cotyledons yellowed really quick and the tips of the first true leaves started to turn yellow. I didn’t feed it, so maybe it needed nutes? Second suspicion is the LED lights just suck. It’s true wattages is 50 and i’ll Be putting the second one in for a total of 100 watts. Last grow it finished at 10 weeks which seems a bit too long for a high percentage indica. So yeah i’ll Be replacing those lights when I build a larger cabinet. But for now they’re working in the computer case
> 
> I threw the B+ bag out. I bought the bag of from out-grow and they were a lot more different than the ones from shroom supply (mazatapec was innoculated in the two bags from shroom supply). First out-grow instructions said to pull the bag’s front and back side to pull in air through the gas exchange patch. It filled right up where as the bags from shroom supply wouldn’t. Also it didn’t have a self-healing injection point. It did innoculate the bag with a previously used spore syringe. It was done in a still air box and the syringe was wiped down and sterilized. You can re-use syringes right?


far as I know you can reuse syringes as long as you flame the needle and wipe everything down with alcohol .. should be fine


----------



## gNOME42 (Oct 3, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey my Mycology buddies!
> 1st n foremost, @psychedelicdaddi, FUK’N AWESOME!
> I see you experimental tek is nothing but a huge success! Can’t wait til you put ya stamp on it n then see others use it, that way I can be like...... I know the Creator!! Lol. So stoked that it turned out great. You know eventually once I’m comfortable with or master other teks, I’m definitely gonna give that one shot. It’s like having a baby n being a father of the 1st born! Lol. Quick question to all..... So 2 day is the day that I will finally pasteurize the Hpoo. My question is, if I had brought vermiculite already pasteurized or sterilized, would it make sense to add it with the Hpoo during pasteurization or would I be able to wait til the Hpoo is done n then mix the vermiculite n gypsum in? I know I asked a million times, but if anybody can think of any other combos for a substrate other than the Hpoo n verm, plz let me know! I have pre pasteurized straw n also coir. I’m looking to try out different substrates or different combos of substrate.. Not sure if 1 combo is better than the next, but I guess that’ll be my test as well other than actually just trying to use up the substrate. As always, thank you in advance n keep the pics coming everyone! I’m gonna go back n drool over Psychedelicdaddis’ awesome cultivation! Don’t front.... you guys know ya going back 2 look 2! Great work once again Psychedelicdaddi!!!


Well i think you should mix it in because you want it at field capacity before you pasturise 
Other combos of sub out there 
Well it depends on the strain you are growing some are wood lovers like the azurenscens some need poo like pan cyan some just need something to break down like most of your cubensis but all need a bit of gypsum all can profit from spent coffee grounds being added but yeah straw will work and coir as well but poo is somewhat digested straw 
I saw in a book about growing different mushrooms a table with information on growth of oyster mushrooms with different substrate and poo came out the best for yield straw second and i can't remember the rest
You can go as far as to train your mycelium to break down a certain substrate then using the trained mycelium to colonise your grain and you will have faster and better mycelium growth


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Looking great y’all!
> 
> My Blue Mystic is growing a little slow right now, but I have two suspicions. First one is, it was shocked somehow. The cotyledons yellowed really quick and the tips of the first true leaves started to turn yellow. I didn’t feed it, so maybe it needed nutes? Second suspicion is the LED lights just suck. It’s true wattages is 50 and i’ll Be putting the second one in for a total of 100 watts. Last grow it finished at 10 weeks which seems a bit too long for a high percentage indica. So yeah i’ll Be replacing those lights when I build a larger cabinet. But for now they’re working in the computer case
> 
> I threw the B+ bag out. I bought the bag of from out-grow and they were a lot more different than the ones from shroom supply (mazatapec was innoculated in the two bags from shroom supply). First out-grow instructions said to pull the bag’s front and back side to pull in air through the gas exchange patch. It filled right up where as the bags from shroom supply wouldn’t. Also it didn’t have a self-healing injection point. It did innoculate the bag with a previously used spore syringe. It was done in a still air box and the syringe was wiped down and sterilized. You can re-use syringes right?


draw up some isopropyl alcohol into the syringe,
bring some water to a boil,
squirt out the iso back into the bottle after it has sit inside for at least 30 seconds,
draw up boiling water into the syringe and squirt back into the pot, draw up and squirt it back 4-5 times.
clean the cap with iso and pour it out, let it dry upside down while holding it with sterile gloves on. it takes only 30seconds or so.
no need to flame sterilize this way since iso should come in contact with the entire syringe tip inside and out. (step one)
just cap and spritze the outside of the needle with iso, air dry momentarily, and place in a brand new ziplock bag that has never been opened.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Looking great y’all!
> 
> My Blue Mystic is growing a little slow right now, but I have two suspicions. First one is, it was shocked somehow. The cotyledons yellowed really quick and the tips of the first true leaves started to turn yellow. I didn’t feed it, so maybe it needed nutes? Second suspicion is the LED lights just suck. It’s true wattages is 50 and i’ll Be putting the second one in for a total of 100 watts. Last grow it finished at 10 weeks which seems a bit too long for a high percentage indica. So yeah i’ll Be replacing those lights when I build a larger cabinet. But for now they’re working in the computer case
> 
> I threw the B+ bag out. I bought the bag of from out-grow and they were a lot more different than the ones from shroom supply (mazatapec was innoculated in the two bags from shroom supply). First out-grow instructions said to pull the bag’s front and back side to pull in air through the gas exchange patch. It filled right up where as the bags from shroom supply wouldn’t. Also it didn’t have a self-healing injection point. It did innoculate the bag with a previously used spore syringe. It was done in a still air box and the syringe was wiped down and sterilized. You can re-use syringes right?


you may be in need of a bigger pot!


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 3, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> draw up some isopropyl alcohol into the syringe,
> bring some water to a boil,
> squirt out the iso back into the bottle after it has sit inside for at least 30 seconds,
> draw up boiling water into the syringe and squirt back into the pot, draw up and squirt it back 4-5 times.
> ...


Wouldn’t dipping the needle have the same effect, rather than drawing? Because what if you suck up the ISO where the spores are at?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Wouldn’t dipping the needle have the same effect, rather than drawing? Because what if you suck up the ISO where the spores are at?


Oh, wait, I thought you meant to reuse an empty syringe for spore prints. Yea just flame sterilize, butane torch is my go-to since it burns clean.


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 3, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Oh, wait, I thought you meant to reuse an empty syringe for spore prints. Yea just flame sterilize, butane torch is my go-to since it burns clean.


Ok good, I was about to say. I wrap them in foil and put them in the back corner of the refrigerator. I really think the contamination was from the bag and lack of self-healing injection port. I went back and ordered another Rye berry bag from Shroom supply.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 3, 2017)

40g fresh mushroom pins & heaping pinch citric acid crystals.
1 cup water, cooked pins on medium low heat for 40 minutes,
paper filtered,
evaporated by fan over two days,
warmed to scrape
warmed to form
hard as candy and super duper sour
-
the citric
acid should keep the psilocybin from oxidizing.


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 3, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> 40g fresh mushroom pins & heaping pinch citric acid crystals.
> 1 cup water, cooked pins on medium low heat for 40 minutes,
> paper filtered,
> evaporated by fan over two days,
> ...


What exactly is that, pure psilocybin?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 3, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> What exactly is that, pure psilocybin?


like a candy of 3-5 doses. i used pins not adults


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 4, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> like a candy of 3-5 doses. i used pins not adults


That looks very potent there Psychedelicdaddi. Can’t wait 2 give that a go. I have a quick question for the masses... My grain that I’ve put into the monotub has recolonized n is completely white. Their cubes, therefore I was planning on leaving as is n w/o a casing. I was just curious as 2 what my next steps would be. Do I continue to leave in the dark or do I intro 2 light n begin fanning. I wouldn’t think 2 mist, due to it naturally having a high moisture content. I’m just a lil confused, nothing major. Thankx in advance!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 4, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> That looks very potent there Psychedelicdaddi. Can’t wait 2 give that a go. I have a quick question for the masses... My grain that I’ve put into the monotub has recolonized n is completely white. Their cubes, therefore I was planning on leaving as is n w/o a casing. I was just curious as 2 what my next steps would be. Do I continue to leave in the dark or do I intro 2 light n begin fanning. I wouldn’t think 2 mist, due to it naturally having a high moisture content. I’m just a lil confused, nothing major. Thankx in advance!


Wait one more week to consolidate, the n introduce fresh air and misting 4-7 times a day. Dial back your misting 2-4 times a day while fanning just as 4-7 times when your fruits are getting big.


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 4, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Wait one more week to consolidate, the n introduce fresh air and misting 4-7 times a day. Dial back your misting 2-4 times a day while fanning just as 4-7 times when your fruits are getting big.


Thankx @psychedelicdaddi.. I also wanted to show how my 1st attempt at LC is going. B4 anybody tells me that I contam’d the hell outta the culture, I just wanted to let y’all know that all the black dots seen in the LC are the actual spores that I’ve shot into the jars. I shook up the syringe as much as possible b4 noc’n up the jars n I still had big chunks of spores go into the culture. Let me know if any of these LCs look suspect. Also, there might be a lil piece of poly fill in 1, due to accidentally pushing all the way thru the hole


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 4, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Thankx @psychedelicdaddi.. I also wanted to show how my 1st attempt at LC is going. B4 anybody tells me that I contam’d the hell outta the culture, I just wanted to let y’all know that all the black dots seen in the LC are the actual spores that I’ve shot into the jars. I shook up the syringe as much as possible b4 noc’n up the jars n I still had big chunks of spores go into the culture. Let me know if any of these LCs look suspect. Also, there might be a lil piece of poly fill in 1, due to accidentally pushing all the way thru the hole


Next time you make LC, make them from tissue biopsy. This way you have one body on your substrate and you get a more even pin set. But in terms of usefulness, LC from spore should be GREAT still. You'll have a head start when inoculating jars, since germination isnt an issue any more.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 4, 2017)

couple questions for y'all .. how well do you think the farberware cooker would work.? it's 10 psi. it's not a cheap one..lol.. any how it's what I'm using, just wondering if anyone has used this type for sterilizing with success..?? 
 
oh and how's my culture looking? I'm concerned, some of the white puffs have a little grey dot in the center of them, contam, or normal?

maybe you can see what I'm talking about..


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 4, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> couple questions for y'all .. how well do you think the farberware cooker would work.? it's 10 psi. it's not a cheap one..lol.. any how it's what I'm using, just wondering if anyone has used this type for sterilizing with success..??
> View attachment 4021775
> oh and how's my culture looking? I'm concerned, some of the white puffs have a little grey dot in the center of them, contam, or normal?View attachment 4021777
> View attachment 4021778
> maybe you can see what I'm talking about..


Hey farmerfischer....
I’ve seen either on here or another forum(will search it out n take a pic of it) that somebody has the breakdown as far as using electric PCs. Since the basis seems to be 15 psi for 90 mins, the 10 psi will just take longer. As I said, I’m gonna chase down the tek n post as soon as I have the info. As far as the LC goes, I’m not experienced enough to comment. If it’s not contam, then those clouds look soft enough to float on! Lol


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 4, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Next time you make LC, make them from tissue biopsy. This way you have one body on your substrate and you get a more even pin set. But in terms of usefulness, LC from spore should be GREAT still. You'll have a head start when inoculating jars, since germination isnt an issue any more.


Thankx always PsycD. Gonna look into tissue cultures. I didn’t know, but should’ve known that it’ll make for a better LC. Gonna hope for the best with what I tried to make outta the spores. I’ve taken the brf jars out the fridge n gonna attempt to noc something up or I might use the 1 spawn bag that I have left to make sure there’s no contam. Updates as always, posts as usual!


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 5, 2017)

Just curious what does LC stand for?

Also it looks like I have about 2 weeks left on the spawn bags. And the Blue Mystic is really starting to take off.


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 5, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Just curious what does LC stand for?
> 
> Also it looks like I have about 2 weeks left on the spawn bags. And the Blue Mystic is really starting to take off.


Awesome DankTankerous!
I can’t wait to see the end results with the Blue Mystic.. As for the LC, LC stands for Liquid Culture. I didn’t know in the beginning as well as there is many n a plenty of abbreviations going on in Mycology... I’m still trying to get all of them down pact!


----------



## tampee (Oct 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> far as I know you can reuse syringes as long as you flame the needle and wipe everything down with alcohol .. should be fine


I've always just put them through the pressure cooker to reuse. But grain to grain transfer is much faster than from spores. I keep prints of some just in case shit goes horribly wrong.


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 5, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Awesome DankTankerous!
> I can’t wait to see the end results with the Blue Mystic.. As for the LC, LC stands for Liquid Culture. I didn’t know in the beginning as well as there is many n a plenty of abbreviations going on in Mycology... I’m still trying to get all of them down pact!


Are you making a slurry syringe? Or how would you use it?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 5, 2017)

tampee said:


> I've always just put them through the pressure cooker to reuse. But grain to grain transfer is much faster than from spores. I keep prints of some just in case shit goes horribly wrong.


yeah that's one way..but he was asking how to reuse a loaded syringe , one that has spores in it still..


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 5, 2017)

So my 1lb spawn bags are on Week 3 and they are over half way done. Am I doing something wrong? I have read it should take 3 weeks but that’s not the case here. Temps are between 75-77 though it has gotten up to 79? Am I picking them up too much?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 5, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> So my 1lb spawn bags are on Week 3 and they are over half way done. Am I doing something wrong? I have read it should take 3 weeks but that’s not the case here. Temps are between 75-77 though it has gotten up to 79? Am I picking them up too much?


Nah three weeks would have been really fast for a lb of grain spawned from spore. Nothing you can do but wait it out


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 5, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Nah three weeks would have been really fast for a lb of grain spawned from spore. Nothing you can do but wait it out


That’s what I thought


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 6, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Are you making a slurry syringe? Or how would you use it?


I have a few used syringes that I plan on sterilizing n then using the culture to noc up a spawn bag n a few 1/2 pint jars n a few quart jars. Hopefully will get to try some g2g as well


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2017)

well they're on their way.. 
this first pic is of my lc I grew then knocked up This jar with 2 days ago
these next two I used spores on

I have ten in total that are growing now.. so far no visable contamination as of yet


----------



## DesertHydro (Oct 7, 2017)

hello everyone! ive made the switch over to gourmet but i had a TON of experience in the fun ones too  
the biggest thing that helped us out was switching from jars to bags with the filter patches on them. the .5 micron you can seal before you PC. no need for a sealer, you can just use duct tape before you PC but sealers are nice(and cheap on ebay). another big thing was building a flowhood. built a 12x24 out of MDF and a nice nuclear grade HEPA. used one of my old 6" inline fans to power it. for us, birdseed was king. cheap, readily available and easy to work with. just soak overnight, drain for a few hours and then bag/sterilize. im running a 20# bag right now for oysters and lions mane. made 4 big ass bags that i had to PC 2 at a time they were so big. those will get hit with liquid cultures and then spawned to straw/coffee grounds or cottonseed hulls if i can get them. the bags in the pics are popcorn with mesquite chips added. 

for you cube guys any of the above will work. if you are going for yield get away from the pf cakes. use grain to spawn a mix of coir/verm/manure and place into mono tubs with several 1" holes with felt filters. fan/mist regularly and they will reward you.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> hello everyone! ive made the switch over to gourmet but i had a TON of experience in the fun ones too
> the biggest thing that helped us out was switching from jars to bags with the filter patches on them. the .5 micron you can seal before you PC. no need for a sealer, you can just use duct tape before you PC but sealers are nice(and cheap on ebay). another big thing was building a flowhood. built a 12x24 out of MDF and a nice nuclear grade HEPA. used one of my old 6" inline fans to power it. for us, birdseed was king. cheap, readily available and easy to work with. just soak overnight, drain for a few hours and then bag/sterilize. im running a 20# bag right now for oysters and lions mane. made 4 big ass bags that i had to PC 2 at a time they were so big. those will get hit with liquid cultures and then spawned to straw/coffee grounds or cottonseed hulls if i can get them. the bags in the pics are popcorn with mesquite chips added.
> 
> for you cube guys any of the above will work. if you are going for yield get away from the pf cakes. use grain to spawn a mix of coir/verm/manure and place into mono tubs with several 1" holes with felt filters. fan/mist regularly and they will reward you.
> View attachment 4023006 View attachment 4023007 View attachment 4023008


I was also considering doing gourmet mushrooms as well for the local reserants .. thanks for the info..


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 8, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> well they're on their way..
> this first pic is of my lc I grew then knocked up This jar with 2 days agoView attachment 4022994
> these next two I used spores on
> View attachment 4022997
> View attachment 4022998I have ten in total that are growing now.. so far no visable contamination as of yet


Looking good @farmerfischer!
I was a lil afraid to test out the LC that I’ve created, but you gave me the push to just go ahead n do so. After reading a lot of post, I’ve found out that the LC which I created is a multispore LC n not 1 that is clone or anything like that. Didn’t know that they’re different types of LC that can be created. Hopefully, I can get the tek down pact, that way I can have different types of LC going on. Regardless, the aim is the same.. To take a lil as possible from 1 n create n bunch of new one jars of spawn. Hopefully it’ll keep me in spores or culture for something b4 I have to purchase more. Planning on trying my hand at edibles next, just to learn how all different mycelium grows


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 8, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Looking good @farmerfischer!
> I was a lil afraid to test out the LC that I’ve created, but you gave me the push to just go ahead n do so. After reading a lot of post, I’ve found out that the LC which I created is a multispore LC n not 1 that is clone or anything like that. Didn’t know that they’re different types of LC that can be created. Hopefully, I can get the tek down pact, that way I can have different types of LC going on. Regardless, the aim is the same.. To take a lil as possible from 1 n create n bunch of new one jars of spawn. Hopefully it’ll keep me in spores or culture for something b4 I have to purchase more. Planning on trying my hand at edibles next, just to learn how all different mycelium grows


I'm very New to cultivating shrooms but from what I've read and have been told lc's are great because as long as its clean you can use it for along time eliminating germination time and straight to colonizing , cuts the jar time down about a week maybe more, not sure yet.. isolating and cloning tissue seems to be the way to go, which is my plan down the road.. this way you can pick the shrooms that you want and grow more even uniform flushes and clone them, in turn producing more on each flush.. this is my plan anyways..( God I sound almost like finnshagy) I'm told I can use peroxide on my lc to sterilize it, I guess the peroxide won't harm healthy mature mycilium ( sorry if spelled wrong) and kills everything else.. problem is I can't find any tek on it on this forum or Google and you tube.. anyone know who much peroxide to use on liquid cultures?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 8, 2017)

well I found some info in regards of using peroxide on lc's .. what I found says to use 3 cc's but doesn't say how much solution to use and mix it with..


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 8, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> hello everyone! ive made the switch over to gourmet but i had a TON of experience in the fun ones too
> the biggest thing that helped us out was switching from jars to bags with the filter patches on them. the .5 micron you can seal before you PC. no need for a sealer, you can just use duct tape before you PC but sealers are nice(and cheap on ebay). another big thing was building a flowhood. built a 12x24 out of MDF and a nice nuclear grade HEPA. used one of my old 6" inline fans to power it. for us, birdseed was king. cheap, readily available and easy to work with. just soak overnight, drain for a few hours and then bag/sterilize. im running a 20# bag right now for oysters and lions mane. made 4 big ass bags that i had to PC 2 at a time they were so big. those will get hit with liquid cultures and then spawned to straw/coffee grounds or cottonseed hulls if i can get them. the bags in the pics are popcorn with mesquite chips added.
> 
> for you cube guys any of the above will work. if you are going for yield get away from the pf cakes. use grain to spawn a mix of coir/verm/manure and place into mono tubs with several 1" holes with felt filters. fan/mist regularly and they will reward you.
> View attachment 4023006 View attachment 4023007 View attachment 4023008


Hell yea,


farmerfischer said:


> I'm very New to cultivating shrooms but from what I've read and have been told lc's are great because as long as its clean you can use it for along time eliminating germination time and straight to colonizing , cuts the jar time down about a week maybe more, not sure yet.. isolating and cloning tissue seems to be the way to go, which is my plan down the road.. this way you can pick the shrooms that you want and grow more even uniform flushes and clone them, in turn producing more on each flush.. this is my plan anyways..( God I sound almost like finnshagy) I'm told I can use peroxide on my lc to sterilize it, I guess the peroxide won't harm healthy mature mycilium ( sorry if spelled wrong) and kills everything else.. problem is I can't find any tek on it on this forum or Google and you tube.. anyone know who much peroxide to use on liquid cultures?


Don't use it in lc. It's superior without it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 8, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Hell yea,
> 
> Don't use it in lc. It's superior without it.


hahaha.. Damn I already did it..fried quite abit of what I thought was mycilium.. trial an error I suppose..lol.. I'll know better next time.


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello my Mycology compadres!
I promise this post will be quick n painless! Lol. So, I got the courage this evening from @farmerfischer to go ahead n check on the LCs that I tried to create, so I did so! I’ve taken about 3- 1/2 pint jars n 2- qt jars n used a total of 12ccs to noc them up. Mainly checking for Tammy n if I’m gonna need to scrap this particular culture altogether. Hence my reason for noc’n up so many jars. As it sits, the 3 1/2 pint jars were BRF jars. 1 of the qt jars was with plain ol rye berries. 2nd qt jar was with rye berries n spent coffee grounds. Like I said, my main goal or objective is to check for contams n my 2nd objective is to see which one of the 3 different materials are the best to try n noc up or which one of the 3 the mycelium likes better than the next. So, by the wknd, I should have pics of either my success or my failure. Either way, it’ll be another 1 of life’s lessons learned!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2017)

psyyyyyc

all most lol!!!


----------



## DesertHydro (Oct 10, 2017)

pink oysters and lions mane pinning! the lions mane are the poofy white balls on top. and the last pic is of their bunkmates. hawaiian baby woodrose from seed. only got 3/50 to survive. hard to get going because of their extremely hard seed shell but real hardy once they get going


----------



## DesertHydro (Oct 10, 2017)

what sort of LC are you guys making? i started doing light malt extract LC and im never looking back. add a gram of LME for every cup of water, sterilize for 20-30 min and then done. My LCs are growing up the sides of the glass and making an island on top of the water. had to stick them in the fridge to slow them down! 

LME is cheap, like $8/pound and you can get it anywhere that sells home brew stuff


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 10, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> what sort of LC are you guys making? i started doing light malt extract LC and im never looking back. add a gram of LME for every cup of water, sterilize for 20-30 min and then done. My LCs are growing up the sides of the glass and making an island on top of the water. had to stick them in the fridge to slow them down!
> 
> LME is cheap, like $8/pound and you can get it anywhere that sells home brew stuff


Im using local honey and a stir bar/plate.


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey y’all,

So my last mini monotub didn’t work out so I put the spawn and substrate in my tomato plant pot. Last week while searching for worms I saw the recolonization of the substrate and decided not to disturb it. Last night we had a terrible rain storm and the temps were cooler today like in the 70’s well when I got home this little booger was popping out of the ground super blue in all. Is it the B+ mushroom that I put in the tomato plant or not?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 10, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey y’all,
> 
> So my last mini monotub didn’t work out so I put the spawn and substrate in my tomato plant pot. Last week while searching for worms I saw the recolonization of the substrate and decided not to disturb it. Last night we had a terrible rain storm and the temps were cooler today like in the 70’s well when I got home this little booger was popping out of the ground super blue in all. Is it the B+ mushroom that I put in the tomato plant or not?
> 
> View attachment 4024778


i would put money on it.
It looks like the humidity dropped. You can tell by the cracked cap


----------



## DesertHydro (Oct 10, 2017)

the blueing looks good and i have definitely had ones that cracked like that from low RH but i would let it develop all the way to make sure


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh yeah I’m going to let it develop. I might just do a Spore print. I innoculated another bag with my B+, but when taking the syringe out there was condensation on the needle. I put a flame to the needle and got all the condensation out of the outside, but hopefully it didn’t contaminate the bag. Also We have another storm coming so hopefully I get more shrooms


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey everyone!
I have a quick question for the masses.... By taking @psychedelicdaddi advice n not opening up the monotub so frequently, it’s looking very humid within the tub n I really can’t see much, but I have noticed that I’m getting quite a few side pins. So my question is, do I just leave everything be n not disturb the tub, or do I move onto another step? Thank you guys/gals in advance n I appreciate y’all advice always!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 10, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a quick question for the masses.... By taking @psychedelicdaddi advice n not opening up the monotub so frequently, it’s looking very humid within the tub n I really can’t see much, but I have noticed that I’m getting quite a few side pins. So my question is, do I just leave everything be n not disturb the tub, or do I move onto another step? Thank you guys/gals in advance n I appreciate y’all advice always!


mind as well start fanning and misting if you are seeing pins


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 10, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> mind as well start fanning and misting if you are seeing pins


[email protected] psychedelicdaddi! It’s only side pins that I’m able to see tho, since the top is still covered by the wax paper. So, you think I should remove the wax paper n begin fanning n misting? During fanning n misting, do I leave the top on when I’m not doing so? I’m truly sorry 4 all the noob questions... it’s my 1st rodeo n I’m more excited than ever! Lol


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 10, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> [email protected] psychedelicdaddi! It’s only side pins that I’m able to see tho, since the top is still covered by the wax paper. So, you think I should remove the wax paper n begin fanning n misting? During fanning n misting, do I leave the top on when I’m not doing so? I’m truly sorry 4 all the noob questions... it’s my 1st rodeo n I’m more excited than ever! Lol


yea go ahead. You fan with the lid or something and mist with a spray bottle. Then replace the lid and repeat a few hours later. So, yea always keep the lid on when you arent working in the tub.


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 10, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> yea go ahead. You fan with the lid or something and mist with a spray bottle. Then replace the lid and repeat a few hours later. So, yea always keep the lid on when you arent working in the tub.


Thankx as always @psychedelicdaddi


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 10, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Thankx as always @psychedelicdaddi


no problemo


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey y’all the location where the mushroom is at has a low humidity of 40-50% however at night and in the morning the humidity is over 80%. will that stifle growth and take longer to grow or should I pick it because the humidity is too low.?


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 11, 2017)

Also the temperature will get up to 87, should I pick it tomorrow?


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 11, 2017)

Alright folks veil started to split so here are the photos. Underneath the gills there is that purplish hue which I’m guessing is from spores. Wet weight is 16 grams so I’m hoping for a 1.5g


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey all!
I have a question.... I’ve seen these mushrooms basically in the Garden area n I was curious as to what type they were n if they were edible? Being new to the scene, I can’t tell by looking, but I’m sure many of you can. Thankx in advance everyone!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 12, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey all!
> I have a question.... I’ve seen these mushrooms basically in the Garden area n I was curious as to what type they were n if they were edible? Being new to the scene, I can’t tell by looking, but I’m sure many of you can. Thankx in advance everyone!


they look like what I found a few weeks ago.. they probably have purple spores but don't bruise, right? or have You not printed it yet.. check it out and see.. if no bruises show and have purple spores it a sulfer tuft mushroom( aka deer mushroom) hypholam fasciculare.


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 12, 2017)

hello guys .....I'm getting to a good point in the shroomy grow......I have 2 1/2 pint BRF jars inoculated 4 weeks ago this Saturday.... have one jar about 3/4 done but the other is really slow with only 2 spots little bigger than quarters ..... well...... plan to line my chamber with moistened perlite and set them on foil when ready...... been watching plenty vids and reading up but just wondering what should I be doing while waiting for pins and growing them..as far as spraying or fanning....or can I leave them alone to do their thing?? also would it be recommended to dunk and roll for first flush ?? ......just want to stay ahead ...


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 12, 2017)

The jar on right almost done.... Sorry no pic of the solid white on other side.... The other only has the spot on front for now
...... And have one more wide mouth started on Sunday


----------



## Wolfedawwg (Oct 12, 2017)

*Psilocybe quebecensis
*
Wild patch




























*Fish Tub* - Prepped last year and added mycelium laden wood from wild patch.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2017)

Wolfedawwg said:


> *Psilocybe quebecensis
> *
> Wild patch
> 
> ...


almost look like pan subb. I've been finding them like crazy here


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 13, 2017)

Wolfedawwg said:


> *Psilocybe quebecensis
> *
> Wild patch
> 
> ...


That’s fucking rad!


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 14, 2017)

Wolfedawwg said:


> *Psilocybe quebecensis
> *
> Wild patch
> 
> ...


It’s like looking at a land of make believe! All those goodies just right for the picking. Indulge n enjoy bro!!


----------



## DesertHydro (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 17, 2017)

2 gr mushroom. My girlfriend is going to take it pretty soon. Also my b+ has been inoculated and is showing on the rye berries. I was afraid the needle was compromised because of the condensation found on the needle. I flame sterilized it and dried all the moisture. I think this will make it. I’ll have 3 mini monotubs in all going at the same time. Hopefully i’ll Have a bountiful harvest


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 17, 2017)

what are these? I can't find any info on these.. when I type in "Orange yellow gilled mushroom that stains greenish blue on contact" all I get is references to bollet mushrooms that stain green... shm..
any how I'll keep searching on I'd"ing these..I'm doing spore prints of the right now.... curious on the color.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 17, 2017)

hygrocybe? (waxy cap)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2017)

Im gonna do this method some time in the future 
https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/1303334/fpart/1/vc/1


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey everyone!
I haven’t posted in a couple of days n just wanted to share my success. I’ve just completed my 1st flush on both of my monotubs. I can’t remember which is which, since I have both GT n Ecuador in the same tub, just one layered after the other. I oven dried a quick batch, since I was anxious to try them n gobbled up 3 grams. I honestly didn’t feel much, but possibly an occasional giggle. Was pretty stoned on pot as well, so maybe it had something to do with it. Still, I’m quite interested in what the Pan cyan strain will have to offer, since I’ve recently noc’d up. With that being said, I was wondering if you guys n gals could recommend a strain or var of shrooms that’ll take the trip/experience to the next level. I’m looking for something somewhat visual n auditory if possible. More visual would definitely be pleasing! Lol. I know as some strains gain strength, so do the process in which it takes to achieve fruiting, but I have nothing but time n patience! Also, I was wondering what would be more or most trusted in search of these strains.... prints or spores? I’m just trying my hand at different differculty levels of grow, that way I’m prepared n well versed in all. Not 2 mention, I’d like to trip balls! Lol I believe this to be the GT that I’m drying out. They released spores immediately after I noticed them spread n open n it covered the top of the others quickly. Not sure how many grams it was wet, but will have a number for when it’s dry. These I believe to be the Ecuador, but I’m honestly not certain due to the mix n match of the berries in the tub when I laid them down in the tubs with the sub. Gonna better Mark or label next time n keep each strain or var separate. As you can see in the 2nd pic, the veils have broken, but I didn’t see any of the spores atop of the lower caps as if none were dropped. Is that even possible?


----------



## DesertHydro (Oct 19, 2017)

second pic def looks like ecuadors. i could post up pics that would invoke jealousy but instead, i will just put up my lion's mane progress lol. these are doing fantastic on uncased popcorn and wood chips. next round with them will be grain spawned to straw and rice seed hulls if i can find them. they are fruiting abundantly at room temp here(7 and just misting and fanning occasionally throughout the day as i think about it. the oysters have stalled out and new pins are forming off the old. i dont think they like uncased grain lol. they are straw lovers. many lessons learned. i need to order king oysters and brown beech mushroom spawn and then i will have my collection on point for the market this year. 

my plan is to convert a 20" reefer shipping container to a small legit mushroom farm with a mini split, LEDs and humidification system. we shall see if i make it that far or stick to a tent in the spare bedroom lol


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 19, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> second pic def looks like ecuadors. i could post up pics that would invoke jealousy but instead, i will just put up my lion's mane progress lol. these are doing fantastic on uncased popcorn and wood chips. next round with them will be grain spawned to straw and rice seed hulls if i can find them. they are fruiting abundantly at room temp here(7 and just misting and fanning occasionally throughout the day as i think about it. the oysters have stalled out and new pins are forming off the old. i dont think they like uncased grain lol. they are straw lovers. many lessons learned. i need to order king oysters and brown beech mushroom spawn and then i will have my collection on point for the market this year.
> 
> my plan is to convert a 20" reefer shipping container to a small legit mushroom farm with a mini split, LEDs and humidification system. we shall see if i make it that far or stick to a tent in the spare bedroom lolView attachment 4029028


Looking very awesome there @DesertHydro!
I doubt any pics you post would invoke jealousy, at least not from me! This was my very 1st attempt at cultivating, so I’m just getting into it. Would love to see pics regardless cause I’m very interested in everyone’s grows n different cultivating teks from whatever is used to noc up n colonize, to whatever substrate is used 2 fruit. I haven’t had many varieties of edibles in my day n looking to learn on that end as well. So plz, do share @DesertHydro! Hopefully I can learn things from ya n put them 2 use in getting this whole Mycology thing down pact. Definitely looking forward to your success, so keep posting n I’ll keep reading n learning!


----------



## gNOME42 (Oct 19, 2017)

Guys i found a great torrent with 95% about other mushrooms but there is a bit on magic mushrooms its great information either way just search for radical mycology its a 2.4gb download and it has field guides for identifying mushrooms it has cultivation, history, medical, remediation and biology


----------



## DesertHydro (Oct 19, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Looking very awesome there @DesertHydro!
> I doubt any pics you post would invoke jealousy, at least not from me! This was my very 1st attempt at cultivating, so I’m just getting into it. Would love to see pics regardless cause I’m very interested in everyone’s grows n different cultivating teks from whatever is used to noc up n colonize, to whatever substrate is used 2 fruit. I haven’t had many varieties of edibles in my day n looking to learn on that end as well. So plz, do share @DesertHydro! Hopefully I can learn things from ya n put them 2 use in getting this whole Mycology thing down pact. Definitely looking forward to your success, so keep posting n I’ll keep reading n learning!


when you get into it a little more get yourself some filter patch bags and a 20$ sealer off ebay. if you want truly set it and forget it style you can layer your spawn on the bottom of the bag and then do a thick layer of verm coir poo up top and them them unmixed. inject into the bottom where your spaw is and once the spawn is fully colonized massage the bag to get everything mixed properly. from there you just expose to light and let it fruit in the bag or birth the whole thing once fully colonized. 

hope that makes sense. either way, the best thing we ever did was stop using jars and move to bags if you wanna go bigger and better. the same techniques can be applied to most of the gourmet we are doing today. 

the picture i was referring to is a LARGE suitcase packed to the brim with dried cubes


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 19, 2017)

3T lab grade activated carbon powder in 3.5 pints BRF substrate. Here's two of the jars. Looks kinda cool on black.
 

Activated carbon is used in electrical components and some dietary supplements and filtration. It is really conductive and can be made into a conductive paint. My hope is that this property will increase fruit size. Now, i already know the typical fruit size with this strain and this is a clone of something i have been growing. 
 
and when all is said and done, the carbon can go into my soil.


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 20, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> 3T lab grade activated carbon powder in 3.5 pints BRF substrate. Here's two of the jars. Looks kinda cool on black.
> View attachment 4029403
> 
> Activated carbon is used in electrical components and some dietary supplements and filtration. It is really conductive and can be made into a conductive paint. My hope is that this property will increase fruit size. Now, i already know the typical fruit size with this strain and this is a clone of something i have been growing.
> ...


This is definitely gonna be interesting. I’ve used active carbon in my homemade air scrubber for cannabis n I’ve also used it as filtration in aquatic setting.. Not 2 mention I have active carbon tablets that my in law was taking that I believe was for digestion. If the properties in the active carbon allows for bigger fruiting or even a higher yield, I think you’ll be on 2 setting a new standard as well a developing a new tek or at least 1 I haven’t heard of yet. Rock on @psychedelicdaddi! Definitely more than 1 way 2 skin a cat... Love the out the box thinking... Can’t wait 2 contribute on that side of things


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey everyone!
So, I woke up this am n seen that the Ecuador strain has fruit nicely! What do y’all say? Do you think they look ready to pluck? Also, I’ve decided instead of beating up this same log over n over, I’m gonna start a grow/agar log. It’ll be my 1st time cooking up n messing with agar, but I have a lost of test I wanna run in my brain, but mainly to isolate good genetics n hopefully high yielding shrooms. Nice fatties will also be welcome’d! Lol. So, I hope you guys/gals tune in 2 moro n check for my log. I’ll be sharing the agar tek for other noobs out there like myself. Here are some pics of the Ecuador... Hope their ready! Also, this is my pan-jam ms LC.. I was wondering if those solid white chunks in there was a form of mycelium or some form of tam? It looks pretty white in color, but I’ve never seen anything so solid b4 when looking at mycelium growth. Well, I’ve seen sclerotia n truffles, but I know it’s not in a pan-jam LC. If anyone knows what it is, I would definitely love to be enlightened! Thank you in advance as always


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 20, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey everyone!
> So, I woke up this am n seen that the Ecuador strain has fruit nicely! What do y’all say? Do you think they look ready to pluck? Also, I’ve decided instead of beating up this same log over n over, I’m gonna start a grow/agar log. It’ll be my 1st time cooking up n messing with agar, but I have a lost of test I wanna run in my brain, but mainly to isolate good genetics n hopefully high yielding shrooms. Nice fatties will also be welcome’d! Lol. So, I hope you guys/gals tune in 2 moro n check for my log. I’ll be sharing the agar tek for other noobs out there like myself. Here are some pics of the Ecuador... Hope their ready!View attachment 4029820 Also, this is my pan-jam ms LC.. I was wondering if those solid white chunks in there was a form of mycelium or some form of tam? It looks pretty white in color, but I’ve never seen anything so solid b4 when looking at mycelium growth. Well, I’ve seen sclerotia n truffles, but I know it’s not in a pan-jam LC. If anyone knows what it is, I would definitely love to be enlightened! Thank you in advance as alwaysView attachment 4029817


probably mycelium knots. Those are ready to pick also. Usually you pick when the connecting skin from the cap to the stem breaks open or just before it does. In other words, right before the cap opens up flat.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 21, 2017)

three half pints 100% colonized 

 this last jar is of crack corn.. the first jar I already got going the other day.. gave it a 24 dunk , this one I'm not casing just to so I compair when I case the next cake.. the crack core cake I'm up in the air on, was thinking about using it for a bulk run..


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 21, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> probably mycelium knots. Those are ready to pick also. Usually you pick when the connecting skin from the cap to the stem breaks open or just before it does. In other words, right before the cap opens up flat.


Kool! I had went ahead n picked the fruits. I know you would want to grab right as the veil breaks if you want to print, but I was curious as to when is the right time, since everyone has different opinions. I’m with you, I will pick right b4 the spores drop or b4 the caps turn completely flatten’d out. As far as the Pan-jam jars, Thankx 4 the info! I never knew that mycelium grew in knots. You definitely taught me something new 4 the day. Would you happen to know as to why it forms like that? Looks very interesting! So, this morning I received a chicon nindo spore print I ordered n last nite I made blue n red agar plates to start isolating some genes n hopefully some strong characteristics outta whatever strain I use. I’m also trying to store cultures as well


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 21, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> three half pints 100% colonized View attachment 4030351
> View attachment 4030354
> View attachment 4030359 this last jar is of crack corn.. the first jar I already got going the other day.. gave it a 24 dunk , this one I'm not casing just to so I compair when I case the next cake.. the crack core cake I'm up in the air on, was thinking about using it for a bulk run..


Your definitely looking awesome there @farmerfischer! I’ve seen a few crack’d corn spawns, but yours look mighty healthy. If you don’t mind me asking, how long have you been growing it out? I truly can’t wait to see when you add to sub. Which brings me to my next question, what sub are you planning to use?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 21, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Your definitely looking awesome there @farmerfischer! I’ve seen a few crack’d corn spawns, but yours look mighty healthy. If you don’t mind me asking, how long have you been growing it out? I truly can’t wait to see when you add to sub. Which brings me to my next question, what sub are you planning to use?


thanks. I started it on the 4th, so 18 days it took.. I was considering using brf mixed with rabbit poo for the sub, not sure yet..


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 21, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> thanks. I started it on the 4th, so 18 days it took.. I was considering using brf mixed with rabbit poo for the sub, not sure yet..


Your truly kicking ass for 18 days! I also love the 4oz lil jars, but never seen a tek on how to use them as far as brf or berries. Never thought of the corn. I remember you mentioning rabbit poo earlier in this thread I believe. Gotta see how that turns out. I’m sure the brf with will only enhance, since they naturally eat that stuff up. Well, whatever ya choose, I’m here with ya til the end!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 21, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Your truly kicking ass for 18 days! I also love the 4oz lil jars, but never seen a tek on how to use them as far as brf or berries. Never thought of the corn. I remember you mentioning rabbit poo earlier in this thread I believe. Gotta see how that turns out. I’m sure the brf with will only enhance, since they naturally eat that stuff up. Well, whatever ya choose, I’m here with ya til the end!


I'm opting for straw I think.. seems easy enough..lol.. I've got a couple jars of the rabbit poo and brf mixed together.. they just started colonizing . the first jar I made with crack corn and rabbit poo was doing really well then the corn turned to slime, so it's gone now.. I'm going to wait to see how these jars do before using the mix for bulk.


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 21, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm opting for straw I think.. seems easy enough..lol.. I've got a couple jars of the rabbit poo and brf mixed together.. they just started colonizing . the first jar I made with crack corn and rabbit poo was doing really well then the corn turned to slime, so it's gone now.. I'm going to wait to see how these jars do before using the mix for bulk.


Totally understand. I’m trying to read up on different subs n better yet, which one would be more acceptable to the Pan-jam strain. Most likely will have to buy more coir soon, cause it’s basically the only thing I don’t have in abundance. I had popcorn kernels that I was trying to sprout to grind n feed my soil in the cannabis plants, but for some strange reason, the brand that claims to be all natural n organic, wouldn’t sprout n made a stinky white slime, so I feel ya pain with the corn. Funny, but the knock off brand sprouted in like 2-3 days. Maybe change brand of corn? It really looked like the mycelium was loving the corn, so I wonder what happened? I was thinking that I need to make my own brf since I have a few gallons of verm left. Wanna do a few jars of the chicon, Pan-jam, n the pan cyan India (tropicalis) which is all mutispore. I hope the jars turn out well 4 ya n can’t wait to see ya bulk.


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hey guys ... I'm here on my way on my first shroomy grow....BTW nice work so far tankado......... I have 2 1/2 pint BRF jars I started 5 weeks ago today ......They have been in a cabinet doing there thing and trying to be patient but they are taking longer than expected .... I used a syringe per jar......the one farther along which is 75 percent completely white is PES Hawaiian and other is less than 50 percent done Pink buffalo is more concerning.... should I be worried it may be 6 to 7 weeks to get to 100 percent on my Hawaiian ??even longer on the pink buffalo ......I only introduced light starting yesterday for fear of early pinning ......just would like to feel comfortable being patient....birthing chamber all ready to go


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 21, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> Hey guys ... I'm here on my way on my first shroomy grow....BTW nice work so far tankado......... I have 2 1/2 pint BRF jars I started 5 weeks ago today ......They have been in a cabinet doing there thing and trying to be patient but they are taking longer than expected .... I used a syringe per jar......the one farther along which is 75 percent completely white is PES Hawaiian and other is less than 50 percent done Pink buffalo is more concerning.... should I be worried it may be 6 to 7 weeks to get to 100 percent on my Hawaiian ??even longer on the pink buffalo ......I only introduced light starting yesterday for fear of early pinning ......just would like to feel comfortable being patient....birthing chamber all ready to go


Hey zmb187!
Thankx for saying nice work so far, cause I’m truly trying to do the damn thing n I’m always scared I’m gonna do something wrong. So, I’m not trying to scare you, cause I’m a huge ass noob myself, but how much spore solution did you put in each jar? I’m sure everyone has their own preference on how much should go into a jar, but I was told that a qt size jar gets 2-3 ccs, where as a pint jar gets 1- 1.5cc. I hope someone with more experience chimes in n corrects me or just give their opinion on the subject. I also think doing more may cause the mycelium to stall out. As far as the 6-7 weeks, I myself had brf jars that took about that long 2 fully colonize, so I personally wouldn’t worry 2 much. I would just leave it alone n not even look at it for another week or so. I have read where ppl have left their jars for months on end either colonizing or already fully colonized n still allowed it to go longer than it should. My guess is the longer ya leave it, the more aggressive the myc will be once birth’d, but once again, I could be wrong! Honestly, the best thing you can do is be patient. 4 a dude like myself, it’s definitely hell having to have patient n waiting, but I had 2 learn real quick, cause there’s nothing that can be done to push mycelium along or make it go faster. Not 4 nothing, you’ll realize the best thing for them is time n you’ll notice more activity happening in the jars when you do leave’em alone n this is coming from a dude who knows nothing about patience! Lol. Regardless, keep doing what your doing zmb187 n give your cakes more n pure, unadulterated time. Lol.. Trust me, in the end, you’ll be truly satisfied! I just received a new spore print in the mail 2 day n although I’m dying to start noc’n up jars, I haven’t mentally figured out all that I plan on doing. I also made some Petri dishes with agar so I can take n make some cultures to do g2g, LC, n 2 attempt to isolate good genetics. We’ll see what’s the future holds, but in the meantime, continue with your work n remember to take pics whenever possible, that way we can live n share your experience! Lol


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 21, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Kool! I had went ahead n picked the fruits. I know you would want to grab right as the veil breaks if you want to print, but I was curious as to when is the right time, since everyone has different opinions. I’m with you, I will pick right b4 the spores drop or b4 the caps turn completely flatten’d out. As far as the Pan-jam jars, Thankx 4 the info! I never knew that mycelium grew in knots. You definitely taught me something new 4 the day. Would you happen to know as to why it forms like that? Looks very interesting! So, this morning I received a chicon nindo spore print I ordered n last nite I made blue n red agar plates to start isolating some genes n hopefully some strong characteristics outta whatever strain I use. I’m also trying to store cultures as well


Very cool color direction for your agar. The mycelium will consume tie color, its pretty neat. The knots form as strands of mycelium meet and curl around each other, i think.


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 21, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey zmb187!
> Thankx for saying nice work so far, cause I’m truly trying to do the damn thing n I’m always scared I’m gonna do something wrong. So, I’m not trying to scare you, cause I’m a huge ass noob myself, but how much spore solution did you put in each jar? I’m sure everyone has their own preference on how much should go into a jar, but I was told that a qt size jar gets 2-3 ccs, where as a pint jar gets 1- 1.5cc. I hope someone with more experience chimes in n corrects me or just give their opinion on the subject. I also think doing more may cause the mycelium to stall out. As far as the 6-7 weeks, I myself had brf jars that took about that long 2 fully colonize, so I personally wouldn’t worry 2 much. I would just leave it alone n not even look at it for another week or so. I have read where ppl have left their jars for months on end either colonizing or already fully colonized n still allowed it to go longer than it should. My guess is the longer ya leave it, the more aggressive the myc will be once birth’d, but once again, I could be wrong! Honestly, the best thing you can do is be patient. 4 a dude like myself, it’s definitely hell having to have patient n waiting, but I had 2 learn real quick, cause there’s nothing that can be done to push mycelium along or make it go faster. Not 4 nothing, you’ll realize the best thing for them is time n you’ll notice more activity happening in the jars when you do leave’em alone n this is coming from a dude who knows nothing about patience! Lol. Regardless, keep doing what your doing zmb187 n give your cakes more n pure, unadulterated time. Lol.. Trust me, in the end, you’ll be truly satisfied! I just received a new spore print in the mail 2 day n although I’m dying to start noc’n up jars, I haven’t mentally figured out all that I plan on doing. I also made some Petri dishes with agar so I can take n make some cultures to do g2g, LC, n 2 attempt to isolate good genetics. We’ll see what’s the future holds, but in the meantime, continue with your work n remember to take pics whenever possible, that way we can live n share your experience! Lol


yup no prob tankado.... like to see success when barely starting .......yeah I don't have much room to devote to my project .....so only starting 2 jars but wanted different strains for a personal grow .... I may have went lil heavy with the solution....I was looking to get a couple spots hit with a lil solution so ended up using a good cc on each.... I hear ya though ..may not be a speedy cake but hopefully potent mycelium .... yes been taking pic here and there ..and sure would like to show what comes up...... I'll be patient and let it do work......... looks clean and healthy though so happy so far......


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 22, 2017)

likes the activated carbon so far
 
 
sorry about the crummy lighting. just camera flash and looks sucky.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 22, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> likes the activated carbon so far
> View attachment 4030887
> View attachment 4030888
> sorry about the crummy lighting. just camera flash and looks sucky.


they're cruising through the carbon.. you probably said this already but do you have anything mixed in with the carbon, isn't it void of nutrients?
they do seem like they love it..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 22, 2017)

three in the fruiting chamber... I didn't case these in vermiculite because I want to see how they fruit without it.. casing seems to be a preference thing, lots of conflicting info in regards to it's effectiveness on fruit yields..


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 22, 2017)

Y


farmerfischer said:


> they're cruising through the carbon.. you probably said this already but do you have anything mixed in with the carbon, isn't it void of nutrients?
> they do seem like they love it..


Yea its just brf with azomite otherwise. Im adding avtivated carbon to a molasses, FPE and fish amino tea for some crop too. Seeing what it does down the road. It's like black water, no foam though... Odd


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 22, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4030949 three in the fruiting chamber... I didn't case these in vermiculite because I want to see how they fruit without it.. casing seems to be a preference thing, lots of conflicting info in regards to it's effectiveness on fruit yields..


I would watch how much mycelium gets fluffy then tan, it seems to happen with casing for me.


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 23, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> yup no prob tankado.... like to see success when barely starting .......yeah I don't have much room to devote to my project .....so only starting 2 jars but wanted different strains for a personal grow .... I may have went lil heavy with the solution....I was looking to get a couple spots hit with a lil solution so ended up using a good cc on each.... I hear ya though ..may not be a speedy cake but hopefully potent mycelium .... yes been taking pic here and there ..and sure would like to show what comes up...... I'll be patient and let it do work......... looks clean and healthy though so happy so far......


Hey zmb187!
I hope what I said wasn’t taken the wrong way. I wasn’t speaking ‘matter of factly’ in any way. I’m very new to this, so I was just asking curiously! Me myself, I would think they more you put in the better chances you have in success, but was advised not 2. Still, being that you using carbon, I can truly understand, do to it’s absorption properties. Once again, my apologies if I came off like an ass or ‘all-knowing’, cause I truly am just learning myself. As I said, I can’t wait to see how it comes out n I’m definitely looking forward to your success! Keep up the awesome work n continue to post n take pics.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 23, 2017)

four more jars 95% done, there's a small tiny bit in the bottoms that still need to colonize 
 
and jar #5 is a little behind
I started these on the 1st of october.. sitting a little over three weeks in colonizing time, I'm going to give these next jars another week then birth them..


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 23, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> four more jars 95% done, there's a small tiny bit in the bottoms that still need to colonizeView attachment 4031567 View attachment 4031573View attachment 4031574
> View attachment 4031576
> and jar #5 is a little behindView attachment 4031578
> I started these on the 1st of october.. sitting a little over three weeks in colonizing time, I'm going to give these next jars another week then birth them..


Wait for a week after they're totally colonized. It'll possibly not fruit otherwise.


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 23, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey zmb187!
> I hope what I said wasn’t taken the wrong way. I wasn’t speaking ‘matter of factly’ in any way. I’m very new to this, so I was just asking curiously! Me myself, I would think they more you put in the better chances you have in success, but was advised not 2. Still, being that you using carbon, I can truly understand, do to it’s absorption properties. Once again, my apologies if I came off like an ass or ‘all-knowing’, cause I truly am just learning myself. As I said, I can’t wait to see how it comes out n I’m definitely looking forward to your success! Keep up the awesome work n continue to post n take pics.





Tankado78 said:


> Hey zmb187!
> I hope what I said wasn’t taken the wrong way. I wasn’t speaking ‘matter of factly’ in any way. I’m very new to this, so I was just asking curiously! Me myself, I would think they more you put in the better chances you have in success, but was advised not 2. Still, being that you using carbon, I can truly understand, do to it’s absorption properties. Once again, my apologies if I came off like an ass or ‘all-knowing’, cause I truly am just learning myself. As I said, I can’t wait to see how it comes out n I’m definitely looking forward to your success! Keep up the awesome work n continue to post n take pics.


Oh shit man nah ..... I'm listening to what you saying ... I'm learning so if you need more info to answer a question ....go ahead........ But yeah getting excited to get to the next step...... I know what you mean ... Would seam like more is better but finding out it will find it's way...... The first pic is the Hawaiian bout 95 percent and the Pink Buffalo stalled out but still healthy....


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 23, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> Oh shit man nah ..... I'm listening to what you saying ... I'm learning so if you need more info to answer a question ....go ahead........ But yeah getting excited to get to the next step...... I know what you mean ... Would seam like more is better but finding out it will find it's way...... The first pic is the Hawaiian bout 95 percent and the Pink Buffalo stalled out but still healthy....View attachment 4031690 View attachment 4031691


I'm really considering that pink buffalo,, read it's potent and it's a Thai variety .. is this your first go with this kind?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 23, 2017)

I think my first cake is growing knots.. the mycilium is globbing up into little balls .. most are all forming at the base of the cake.. sorry no pic right now.. post it up later..


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey y’all

I’m still here reading all the posts and waiting for my Mazatapec spawn to fully colonize. I’m at 80% right now and it looks like it has another 2-3 weeks until it’s done. The B+ is coming along as well

I also found 3 other mushrooms where I put the Mycelium spawn at. There is some blue bruising on them, but I threw them out. The substrate was on and near my spent soil that I have in a shady spot. So it could be something else. I believe them to be cubes but it’s not worth it. Especially since i’ll Have a supply grown here. Next Spring will be really interesting with spent Mycelium cakes.

-DT


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 23, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey y’all
> 
> I’m still here reading all the posts and waiting for my Mazatapec spawn to fully colonize. I’m at 80% right now and it looks like it has another 2-3 weeks until it’s done. The B+ is coming along as well
> 
> ...


I've been planting my bad ones in shady moist spots out back in hopes that maybe something well pop up.. you never know right..


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 23, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm really considering that pink buffalo,, read it's potent and it's a Thai variety .. is this your first go with this kind?


Cool good to hear that pink Buffalo may be a potent ....but its gonna be a good while til I can expect to fruit that jar...... The other side is showing no growth ........ Yes my first try with the strain..... Glad it has potential though


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I've been planting my bad ones in shady moist spots out back in hopes that maybe something well pop up.. you never know right..


I've had shrooms sprout out of discarded kitchen wipes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 24, 2017)

hard to see with this camera but at the bottom of the cake you can see what I think are knots...


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 24, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I've been planting my bad ones in shady moist spots out back in hopes that maybe something well pop up.. you never know right..


Yeah you should have some sprout on a rainy day. Depending on where you live really matters. Spring for my area is the best time, so I’m be looking forward to that.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 24, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Yeah you should have some sprout on a rainy day. Depending on where you live really matters. Spring for my area is the best time, so I’m be looking forward to that.


I'm going to mulch a few spots I've planted in hopes the mycilium will colonize it this fall and maybe I'll have some come up this next spring or early summer.. I'm going to try to get an outdoor patch of p. cyanscens going next year as well .. they grow well in areas around the 45th parallel from what I've read.. apparently it takes like eight months for the mycilium to grow outdoors until it fruits... I'll see how it goes anyway. seen some backyard patches that inspired me...lol..


----------



## gNOME42 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah im thinking of taking a pot of compost and mixing in my contaminated jars


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm going to birth two more jars this weekend I think.. the others I'll let go just a little longer just to compair. my pint jars are almost done.. started them on the 1st..one jar I mixed used coffee grounds into just for the fuck of it .. these jars were steamed in a pot instead of being pressure cooked( didn't have one yet)
 
this last one is with the coffee, that's why the micropore tape looks dirty.. this one was colonizing fast then slowed down.
not as white looking as the others ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 25, 2017)

@psychedelicdaddi have ever used straw alone for growing shrooms?? 
I have an endless supply of straw .. I've seen it mixed with manure and gympsom was wondering if it's been done alone.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 25, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> @psychedelicdaddi have ever used straw alone for growing shrooms??
> I have an endless supply of straw .. I've seen it mixed with manure and gympsom was wondering if it's been done alone.


edibles on rice straw bales but not medicinals


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 25, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> edibles on rice straw bales but not medicinals


thanks,, I'm really thinking of growing oysters or something that has demand locally


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 25, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> thanks,, I'm really thinking of growing oysters or something that has demand locally


those jars you have pictured are looking great btw. They look really vigorous

city farmers market mushrooms would be a cool weekend gig. thinking about spawn bags/jars? bulk? i remember people saying that they would blend up their dry straw in a food processor and make BRF style spawn bags. I think that was for cyanescens though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 26, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> those jars you have pictured are looking great btw. They look really vigorous
> 
> city farmers market mushrooms would be a cool weekend gig. thinking about spawn bags/jars? bulk? i remember people saying that they would blend up their dry straw in a food processor and make BRF style spawn bags. I think that was for cyanescens though.


thank you.. Its good hearing my jars look on par..I was wondering what would you say is the average time for pin sets to start after birthing..? I'm at day 8 on the oldest cake and 5 days on the other two cakes.. they all look like they are knoting up but no pins yet..


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 26, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> thank you.. Its good hearing my jars look on par..I was wondering what would you say is the average time for pin sets to start after birthing..? I'm at day 8 on the oldest cake and 5 days on the other two cakes.. they all look like they are knoting up but no pins yet..


Are thesevthe ones you didn't case? Usually a week to two. It definitely varies on how much fanning and misting I do. Warmer temps of 78-85F and frequently fanning misting pins best. Like 7 times a day and the dialing it back after a week


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 26, 2017)

I read a week or less depending on variety ... I'm fanning anywhere from four to eight times a day.. should I build a sgfc or just keep doing what I'm doing and chill and wait. and yeah there's no casing on these..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 26, 2017)

lol.. I was fanning earlier and decided to take a closer look.. and wouldn't you know it,,, my cake is pinning... woohooo!! I'm a proud papa now...lmao!
if you look where the cake meets the foil you can see it.. sorry shity pic.. I'll see if I can't take a better one.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 27, 2017)

galirina? has bluing at the base, I had heard some galirina can have blue feet.. is this true?  the blue isn't really coming through on this camera.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 27, 2017)

wow!! they really grow once they start..


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 27, 2017)

Uh oh guys..... I was gonna let my Hawaiian BRF jar for another week cause the bottom corner still not completely white... But boom I see a pin in the jar..... Is it time to dunk and roll?? And lose the corner?? Or let the corner finish and hope the pin don't go far?? Its Def at 98 percent and been a solid 6 weeks.... Im sure it's solid through ..just missed the corner ...... Any input??


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 27, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> Uh oh guys..... I was gonna let my Hawaiian BRF jar for another week cause the bottom corner still not completely white... But boom I see a pin in the jar..... Is it time to dunk and roll?? And lose the corner?? Or let the corner finish and hope the pin don't go far?? Its Def at 98 percent and been a solid 6 weeks.... Im sure it's solid through ..just missed the corner ...... Any input??


Lose the corner and rinse the cake under tap water, case in verm, proceed to fruit. You don't want a rotten pin when birthing.


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 27, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Lose the corner and rinse the cake under tap water, case in verm, proceed to fruit. You don't want a rotten pin when birthing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes





psychedelicdaddi said:


> Lose the corner and rinse the cake under tap water, case in verm, proceed to fruit. You don't want a rotten pin when birthing.


Yeah I hear ya ..good point ... I'm sure she done...so no soak for now?? Just case in verm after rinse??


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 27, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> Yeah I hear ya ..good point ... I'm sure she done...so no soak for now?? Just case in verm after rinse??


Yea totally soak that. My bad


----------



## zmb187 (Oct 27, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Yea totally soak that. My bad


Awesome... I have it soaking already ..found one more pin closer to the top ..lil bigger...... bottom was actually pretty solid afterall..... Thanx ........


----------



## DesertHydro (Oct 27, 2017)

really tasty lions mane


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 27, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> really tasty lions mane
> View attachment 4033991 View attachment 4033992


they look tasty ... are those also call bear tooth or something too?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 28, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> really tasty lions mane
> View attachment 4033991 View attachment 4033992


Jealous


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 28, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> really tasty lions mane
> View attachment 4033991 View attachment 4033992


Damn that looks really good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 28, 2017)

Interesting choice of edible mushroom to eat !!!! 

That'd be sweet if You could cook Your left over mycelium without the heat killing the psilocybin.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 30, 2017)

so getting a little bigger.. from what I've read on the koh samui cube is that they are a small to medium fruit bodied mushroom with fat/meaty stipes and small to medium caps... these appear to fit their description..
harvesting? take them just after the veil brakes correct? and if I want a print wait longer , or would the second flush be more ideal for taking prints? from what I under stand the second flush usually produces more quantity giving me more to choose from?
pics from earlier..
one more ? should I remove the larger shrooms leaving the small pins or take them all even though some of the small ones are still growing?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> so getting a little bigger.. from what I've read on the koh samui cube is that they are a small to medium fruit bodied mushroom with fat/meaty stipes and small to medium caps... these appear to fit their description..
> harvesting? take them just after the veil brakes correct? and if I want a print wait longer , or would the second flush be more ideal for taking prints? from what I under stand the second flush usually produces more quantity giving me more to choose from?View attachment 4035375
> pics from earlier..View attachment 4035381
> one more ? should I remove the larger shrooms leaving the small pins or take them all even though some of the small ones are still growing?


I print from first flush because I assume it's the healthiest/ cleanest. Might not matter. I tend to get better first flushes. I also pick and entire flush at once to avoid handling the cake. Cut off aborts too. I rinse off the vermiculite from the cake under tap water and then soak in tap water for 24 hours. Then back in the fc


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 30, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> I print from first flush because I assume it's the healthiest/ cleanest. Might not matter. I tend to get better first flushes. I also pick and entire flush at once to avoid handling the cake. Cut off aborts too. I rinse off the vermiculite from the cake under tap water and then soak in tap water for 24 hours. Then back in the fc


thanks bro,, I've tried to search this shit but I went through I think 10 pages of mushroom something or other and not much in regards to my specific question exactly.. may have found my awnsers if I read every thread ..lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 30, 2017)

anything look off with these little fellers??


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 30, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> anything look off with these little fellers??


Looks nice


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 30, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Looks nice


cool.....


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 31, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> so getting a little bigger.. from what I've read on the koh samui cube is that they are a small to medium fruit bodied mushroom with fat/meaty stipes and small to medium caps... these appear to fit their description..
> harvesting? take them just after the veil brakes correct? and if I want a print wait longer , or would the second flush be more ideal for taking prints? from what I under stand the second flush usually produces more quantity giving me more to choose from?View attachment 4035375
> pics from earlier..View attachment 4035381
> one more ? should I remove the larger shrooms leaving the small pins or take them all even though some of the small ones are still growing?


I’m looking forward to seeing your results, those Koh Samui mushrooms look really badass and they’re supposed to be more potent


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 31, 2017)

Is there a better quicker way to spawn Mycelium? My Rye Berry bags are probably going to be done 2 months after inoculation. The temperature never goes over 79 and they do get some light from the room. That’s it.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 31, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Is there a better quicker way to spawn Mycelium? My Rye Berry bags are probably going to be done 2 months after inoculation. The temperature never goes over 79 and they do get some light from the room. That’s it.


2 months is ok if it's from spore. Fresher prints perform better than that though. Lc is the way to go


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing your results, those Koh Samui mushrooms look really badass and they’re supposed to be more potent



15 grams wet.. so what's that 1.5 dry? I suppose that's normal right.. ksss isn't a very big shroom..


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Oct 31, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4035914
> 15 grams wet.. so what's that 1.5 dry? I suppose that's normal right.. ksss isn't a very big shroom..


Looks like it was too dry? Was that cap split during growth?


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Looks like it was too dry? Was that cap split during growth?


It split about an hour before I picked them.. rh was between 100% to 94% the whole grow.. and I mist and fanned 6 to 8 times a day..
oh and when I took this pick they had been laying around for two hours.. that may also be why they look dry


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2017)

just ate two big ones,, taste kind of nutty with a hint of mushroom.. pretty good.. let's just see how strong they are.. lol..


----------



## gNOME42 (Nov 3, 2017)

My mycelium 
Transkei
 
Transkei 
 
Pan cyan


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 3, 2017)

Have had my Hawaiian....cake on the left....in my fruiting chamber for 6 days and see loads of pins all over... can't get a good pic yet.....and Transkei cake on the right is the shorter style half pint .... Only been fruiting for 3 ..no signs yet......


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 3, 2017)

gNOME42 said:


> My mycelium View attachment 4037242
> Transkei
> View attachment 4037243
> Transkei
> ...


Have you worked with Transkei before?? At this this stage bout how much longer for mature shrooms?? Did spot couple pins on my Transkei cake....


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 3, 2017)

Sorry .....this pic is of the Hawaiian


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 3, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> Sorry .....this pic is of the Hawaiian


a week probably .. once they pin they grow fast .. I can't speak on your strains really.,.. this was how fast my koh samui are, 4 to 7 days from pin.


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 3, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> a week probably .. once they pin they grow fast .. I can't speak on your strains really.,.. this was how fast my koh samui are, 4 to 7 days from pin.


No kidding they move fast....see a noticeable change within a few hours.....yes I'm sure there is a difference in strain but yeah was thinking about that long ..... As they begin to open I believe.......


----------



## gNOME42 (Nov 4, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> Have you worked with Transkei before?? At this this stage bout how much longer for mature shrooms?? Did spot couple pins on my Transkei cake....View attachment 4037436


I have not it will be interesting to see the local strain grow


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 4, 2017)

gNOME42 said:


> I have not it will be interesting to see the local strain grow


Yes very interested in this strain...hoping to see some thick stem out of the Transkei from what I see in pics of the strain..... Local??


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2017)

is bizarre growth normal with cubes.. these that I'm growing I think are 8th or 9th generation from the original wild print..  
oh shit..! I'm referring to the mutant capped one on the far left of the cake..
kind of looks like a ball cap


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2017)

almost there..


----------



## gNOME42 (Nov 5, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> Yes very interested in this strain...hoping to see some thick stem out of the Transkei from what I see in pics of the strain..... Local??


Yeah south African strain


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 6, 2017)

gNOME42 said:


> Yeah south African strain


Cool here's a look at the transkei before I pull em.... Didn't get as many as wanted but the stems thick as hoped..... Trying to let that fatty in middle to open.....


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Nov 7, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> Cool here's a look at the transkei before I pull em.... Didn't get as many as wanted but the stems thick as hoped..... Trying to let that fatty in middle to open..... View attachment 4039066


You going to clone that fatty?


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 7, 2017)

No ..never tried to clone before...just looked like it was about to pop.......I'm sure it's done though..... Pulled em 30 minutes after the pic.........


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks like a interesting process to clone though


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Nov 8, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> almost there..View attachment 4038506


this has happened to me once. I thought it was from the environment rapidly dropping in RH after having set a big pin. So it just kinda hit a wall in growth and struggled at the end. But that was just my conclusion. Those are about an inch in length right?


----------



## Tankado78 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey everyone!
It seems like I’m not getting any love anywhere else, so I got a question for you guys with a variety of grows under ya belts. I have a spore print of psilocybe galindoi var. truffle king n I wanted to know if any of you guys had any success with this species n how do I go about getting her started? I’ve read whole grain is good for truffles, so that’s basically where I’m starting at. Is there a vary in time you want 2 soak n cook these as compared to rye berries? Looking for any help or advice if possible. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Nov 9, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey everyone!
> It seems like I’m not getting any love anywhere else, so I got a question for you guys with a variety of grows under ya belts. I have a spore print of psilocybe galindoi var. truffle king n I wanted to know if any of you guys had any success with this species n how do I go about getting her started? I’ve read whole grain is good for truffles, so that’s basically where I’m starting at. Is there a vary in time you want 2 soak n cook these as compared to rye berries? Looking for any help or advice if possible. Thank you all in advance!


no experience with that myself.
https://www.trufflemagic.com/blog/psilocybe-galindoi/

try the cultivation section in the link for details on substrate, etc.

It doesnt really explain the fruiting substrate, it looks like just basic grain spawn. I would use grain spawn to germinate and manure substrate to fruit. So, any bulk tek really.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 9, 2017)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> this has happened to me once. I thought it was from the environment rapidly dropping in RH after having set a big pin. So it just kinda hit a wall in growth and struggled at the end. But that was just my conclusion. Those are about an inch in length right?


no they were about three inches in that pic.. the cake is two inches for prospective .. I just harvested a eight gram mushroom.. this was take two days before I harvested it..


l made a monotub and used just straw for the sub .. they are doing pretty well in it and are a lot bigger then what the cake produce ..


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Nov 9, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> no they were about three inches in that pic.. the cake is two inches for prospective .. I just harvested a eight gram mushroom.. this was take two days before I harvested it..
> 
> View attachment 4040477
> l made a monotub and used just straw for the sub .. they are doing pretty well in it and are a lot bigger then what the cake produce ..View attachment 4040478
> View attachment 4040481


oh, dank


----------



## gNOME42 (Nov 9, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> Hey everyone!
> It seems like I’m not getting any love anywhere else, so I got a question for you guys with a variety of grows under ya belts. I have a spore print of psilocybe galindoi var. truffle king n I wanted to know if any of you guys had any success with this species n how do I go about getting her started? I’ve read whole grain is good for truffles, so that’s basically where I’m starting at. Is there a vary in time you want 2 soak n cook these as compared to rye berries? Looking for any help or advice if possible. Thank you all in advance!


No idea. . . But if you want to grow truffles like i want to with my Mexicana . . . 
Here is what I am going to try 
1. Get a bunch of seed (the tiny seed in small bird seed mix that looks like rye just very small) 
2. Get good strong filter coffee 
3. Mix in 1l mason jar about 1 and a half cups of te seed and half a cup coffee and half a cup of water 
4. Lid it (with injection port and filter) foil it and pc for 90min 
5. Cooled jars injected with Mexicana and left for 3 months in a warm dark place 
6. ???
7. Profit


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 9, 2017)

Check out this sucker I pulled from my Tomato plant. The spawn has been in the soil for at least 2 months and sprouted at 60 degrees. Dry weight should be 1.9 grams. Big B+ mushroom


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 10, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Check out this sucker I pulled from my Tomato plant. The spawn has been in the soil for at least 2 months and sprouted at 60 degrees. Dry weight should be 1.9 grams. Big B+ mushroom
> 
> View attachment 4040718 View attachment 4040719


That is pretty.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 10, 2017)

a better flush with this jelly jar cake.
  All three pics are the same cake


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 10, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Check out this sucker I pulled from my Tomato plant. The spawn has been in the soil for at least 2 months and sprouted at 60 degrees. Dry weight should be 1.9 grams. Big B+ mushroom
> 
> View attachment 4040718 View attachment 4040719


that is a beautiful mushroom.


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 10, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> that is a beautiful mushroom.


It is dude! I’m still waiting on my Rye Berries to be done. 2 months later man. The B+ is probably going to finish at the same time as Mazatapec and it was started 3 weeks prior


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 14, 2017)

cluster fuck on this pint cake..


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 14, 2017)

I flipped over.. holy shit!


----------



## gNOME42 (Nov 15, 2017)

My monotub colonisation


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 16, 2017)

just before ye'ol chop..


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 16, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4044083


Well done dude!


----------



## gNOME42 (Nov 17, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4044083


Well done you can have a multipasss


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 27, 2017)

sorry poor pic..
I'm doing a side by side .. one shoe box is cased the other isn't..
I'm wanting to compare to see if casing really makes more pins..
so far it seems the shoe box without casing is producing more knots and pins then the cased one.. 
both were started the same time and each have the same sub..


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 30, 2017)

check this guy out..


----------



## WildCard008 (Dec 3, 2017)

that is gon' git high trippy, its like the crash landed a ufo on it upside down


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 3, 2017)

nice thread i be likin shrooms 
i havent done em for ages cause no one had em ..
so i grew my own and fuckin luv em !!
cool as fuck hi !
shrooomms !!


----------



## Tstat (Dec 4, 2017)

So, my semi-bulk grow was from 2 bags of Sterilized Rye Berries mixed with 2 bags of compost. Once colonized, I moved the two cakes to a tub and just did the standard misting and fanning. It started pinning well over a month ago and is now on the 5th or 6th flush. So far I have over 1/4 pound of bone dry material from this grow. I have 2 more bags almost ready to go once these finally conk out. 
Saturday we went to see Hot Tuna and ate 2g. Yep, good times were had by all!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 4, 2017)

Tstat said:


> So, my semi-bulk grow was from 2 bags of Sterilized Rye Berries mixed with 2 bags of compost. Once colonized, I moved the two cakes to a tub and just did the standard misting and fanning. It started pinning well over a month ago and is now on the 5th or 6th flush. So far I have over 1/4 pound of bone dry material from this grow. I have 2 more bags almost ready to go once these finally conk out.
> Saturday we went to see Hot Tuna and ate 2g. Yep, good times were had by all!


picks or it didn't happen...lol..


----------



## Tstat (Dec 4, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> picks or it didn't happen...lol..


Oh, you know it happened!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 4, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Oh, you know it happened!


nice!! I got four flushes from my first mini mono using straw, crack corn,and verm.. it finally contammed with blue mold.. it didn't yield a lot but it produced the biggest shrooms I've had so far with this variety ....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> nice!! I got four flushes from my first mini mono using straw, crack corn,and verm.. it finally contammed with blue mold.. it didn't yield a lot but it produced the biggest shrooms I've had so far with this variety ....


Got pp\ix?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Got pp\ix?


yeah..lol..


----------



## DankTankerous (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey y’all I have Rye Berries that were innoculated three months ago yesterday. They’re still not fully colonized, should I wait or throw away. One is almost colonized, should I just go ahead and mix it? Also some of the Mycelium doesn’t look the same, so I don’t know if it’s contaminated or what.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Dec 13, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey y’all I have Rye Berries that were innoculated three months ago yesterday. They’re still not fully colonized, should I wait or throw away. One is almost colonized, should I just go ahead and mix it? Also some of the Mycelium doesn’t look the same, so I don’t know if it’s contaminated or what.


Should be ok to birth. If you're mixing into more sub, just leave the uncolonized sections to be mixed in. If you're fruiting the rye berries as is, then cut the uncolonized off.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Dec 14, 2017)

dunno if fire fang has been mentioned...if not I can elaborate...happy growing!!!!




mojo


----------



## DankTankerous (Dec 14, 2017)

Has anyone had any problems with the humidity in their mini monotub? I can’t keep mine high. I mist and fan 3 times a day and it didn’t get above 50. Maybe I didn’t wait long enough for the hygrometer to correctly read the actual humidity. one reason the humidity might be low is there are openings along the side, that are less than a 1/4in tall and three inches wide. There are also 6, 1in holes with poly fil and My house is really dry for instance humidity in the twenties. What’s y’alls Advice?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Dec 14, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the humidity in their mini monotub? I can’t keep mine high. I mist and fan 3 times a day and it didn’t get above 50. Maybe I didn’t wait long enough for the hygrometer to correctly read the actual humidity. one reason the humidity might be low is there are openings along the side, that are less than a 1/4in tall and three inches wide. There are also 6, 1in holes with poly fil and My house is really dry for instance humidity in the twenties. What’s y’alls Advice?


You could do what fisher is doing and do minitubs in a larger sgfc. Or devote a room and add a humidifier. Preferably you'd have hard flooring and not carpet for the latter.


----------



## DankTankerous (Dec 14, 2017)

I was thinking of the sgfc, but it’s got the right humidity in the still air box


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't have any holes in my large tub.. unmodified .. I've been having to add about a cup of water a day to the perlite because of how dry it is now( winter)oh plus a little peroxide to keep algae at bay and them fucking fungus gnats .. I'll post some pics if I can ( low on data)


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2017)

fucking phone..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2017)

mojoganjaman said:


> dunno if fire fang has been mentioned...if not I can elaborate...happy growing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure ,,, elaborate .


----------



## mojoganjaman (Dec 15, 2017)

fire fang is a web like growth that covers well leeched horse pucks...very good for bulk substrates...gather them, grind 'em up...then pasteurize for a couple hrs...strain and cool...use the tea for your cannabis plants...shrooms love it!!!!




mojo


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 17, 2017)

Is it true if You sing to Your mushrooms They will grow bigger fruits?????


----------



## DankTankerous (Dec 19, 2017)

Well folks I got my first pin!

B+, Dub Tub

Willy Myco’s mini monotub tek


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2017)

DankTankerous said:


> Well folks I got my first pin!
> 
> B+, Dub Tub
> 
> Willy Myco’s mini monotub tek


nice..!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2017)

another mutant.. being called the koh samui super strain I assumed it was a worked isolate , or do isolates have mutations .. I would of thought this variety would of been stable but I'm getting everything from tiny to huge, real thin to blobs and mushrooms off mushroom..lol.. not bitching here, it's kind of neat to see all these different looks.. anyways here's the latest wtf..


----------



## zmb187 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey guys ...just got a question if you guys think that too much shrooms could be dangerous?? .... Just asking for peace of mind ...... But I had decided to grow a small batch to study with and only had 3 half pint brf jars to work with...... Wanted to grow my own cause seems every time I come across someone with a bit it's always just a bit..... So many low doses to tease...... So I didn't yeild a super large amount...... So tried some cracker dry from my first batch and had a decent effect like it wanted to take over but then just faded from about 3 grams which was disappointing lol....... Well decided to save the rest I get for a good go...... So had saved from 3 kinds of shrooms a healthy 5 grams which I heard from someone here is the threshold ..... So sat down at a buddies house and chewed down the 5 grams since buddy didn't want any and wanted to be sure I felt it...... Well an hour later I can feel it coming on...... My eyes were starting to burn a bit and wave came over me.... Time to enjoy !!..... So everything so clear a smoking couple js..... Just so relaxing but wierdest thing which I noticed last time that my feet were completely numb... Not sure any one experienced this but like walking on a cloud....... Only ask if there's chance of od cause it did take over where vivid closed eyed visuals just drifted me away..... Not sure was that too much cause was a bit uncomfortable toward the end about 6 hours later......


----------



## zmb187 (Jan 11, 2018)

The afterglow was bit uncomfortable too.. . My sleep was thrown off for the next 3 days ...... Overall a bit overwhelming on the body.... But my mind took the glory of the trip


----------



## gNOME42 (Jan 12, 2018)

@zmb187 3 g is a medium dose 5-7g high dose 7-10g hero dose 11+g legendary 
You can go up to 20g and not od but i would never go that high 
You might have had a ruff trip with the mixture of different types of shrooms 
But next time take 3-5g and chew chew chew with a shot of pure lemon juice you will get so much more out of it 
Or just take some maoi's 20 min beforehand 
And try to stay with one strain each time


----------



## zmb187 (Jan 12, 2018)

gNOME42 said:


> @zmb187 3 g is a medium dose 5-7g high dose 7-10g hero dose 11+g legendary
> You can go up to 20g and not od but i would never go that high
> You might have had a ruff trip with the mixture of different types of shrooms
> But next time take 3-5g and chew chew chew with a shot of pure lemon juice you will get so much more out of it
> ...


yeah I knew I was fine..not even any nausea....yes I would like to go " legendary " one day in the near future but been a long time since I messed with any psychedelics and not much with shrooms so I'll build up to that....I see what you mean though ....maybe one strain was pulling me one way and another way with a diff strain..... awesome to see the potential .... thanx for a bit of a guideline too on dosage!!......


----------



## gNOME42 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have done a hero dose and yeah I had to phone people to make sure that they exist


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Jan 13, 2018)

zmb187 said:


> The afterglow was bit uncomfortable too.. . My sleep was thrown off for the next 3 days ...... Overall a bit overwhelming on the body.... But my mind took the glory of the trip


Yea man, 5gs is a great dose for a visual ride. I would have recommended tea. You are getting a slow supply of alkaloids from mushroom tissue your way, which last forever. So with tea it lasts only a few hours no matter the dose. (To an extent). Obviously if you were really stoned you can stretch the trip. For a tea I usually chop up the mushrooms and brew on medium for 20-30 minutes. Filter with a coffee filter. Drink in parts for multiple waves. Drink it in a gulp for one bang.


----------



## zmb187 (Jan 13, 2018)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> Yea man, 5gs is a great dose for a visual ride. I would have recommended tea. You are getting a slow supply of alkaloids from mushroom tissue your way, which last forever. So with tea it lasts only a few hours no matter the dose. (To an extent). Obviously if you were really stoned you can stretch the trip. For a tea I usually chop up the mushrooms and brew on medium for 20-30 minutes. Filter with a coffee filter. Drink in parts for multiple waves. Drink it in a gulp for one bang.


yes beautiful visual ride .... I was actually trying to stay away from the tea just cause I know heat kills psilocybin...makes sense though that would take longer to break down if chewed......didn't really smoke up too much during ...wanted to be sure it was the shrooms working.... lil lemon juice in the tea would help??


----------



## zmb187 (Jan 13, 2018)

gNOME42 said:


> I have done a hero dose and yeah I had to phone people to make sure that they exist


yeah I'd imagine be in a different dimension with a hero dose ......can I call you just in case?? lol nah probably wouldn't help...would be thinking talking to a real gnome!!


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

zmb187 said:


> yes beautiful visual ride .... I was actually trying to stay away from the tea just cause I know heat kills psilocybin...makes sense though that would take longer to break down if chewed......didn't really smoke up too much during ...wanted to be sure it was the shrooms working.... lil lemon juice in the tea would help??


Doesn't really make a difference, the tea works just fine, just use a low broil don't bubble the shit for 20 minutes.


----------



## zmb187 (Jan 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Doesn't really make a difference, the tea works just fine, just use a low broil don't bubble the shit for 20 minutes.


Gotcha...... Heat it up real good to release the goodies ...... Stay away from boil....... I'll for give the tea a shot next time..... Is dosage about the same?? Just throw whole shrooms in or grinded be better??


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

yeah start with 2 or 3 grams, I cut it up a bit, but not so that straining is a PITA.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Jan 13, 2018)

zmb187 said:


> yes beautiful visual ride .... I was actually trying to stay away from the tea just cause I know heat kills psilocybin...makes sense though that would take longer to break down if chewed......didn't really smoke up too much during ...wanted to be sure it was the shrooms working.... lil lemon juice in the tea would help??


I noticed heat ant a big deal, you can boil them down to a paste and still get nearly the same trip once you dissolve that paste back into water. Point is, I think people share that psilocybin is heat sensitive with good intentions but it all probably sprouted from uncertainty. 

Acidifying helps yes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 4, 2018)

Have you tried the no failure w.b.s. tek off of shroomology?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm doing something similar.. I was just using black oil sunflower seeds with great success ( 7 day colonisation time)but the last 50 lbs bag I got wasn't black oil and(still sunflower)the seeds were horrible and my jars kept failing.. so this time I got a bag of wild bird seed mix.. I'm trying two teks with it.. one was the no failure w.b.s. tek where they removed all of the sunflower seed and no 12/24 soak time.. I was under the impression that soak time allowed endospores to partially germinate so they are easily killed during p.c.ing... ? Anyway I'm trying it,, first time I've done w.b.s. in your opinion which is better,, boiling the seed in diluted coffee ( so the coffee penetrates the seed)or just using grounds and mixing it with the seed during jarring?


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Jun 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm doing something similar.. I was just using black oil sunflower seeds with great success ( 7 day colonisation time)but the last 50 lbs bag I got wasn't black oil and(still sunflower)the seeds were horrible and my jars kept failing.. so this time I got a bag of wild bird seed mix.. I'm trying two teks with it.. one was the no failure w.b.s. tek where they removed all of the sunflower seed and no 12/24 soak time.. I was under the impression that soak time allowed endospores to partially germinate so they are easily killed during p.c.ing... ? Anyway I'm trying it,, first time I've done w.b.s. in your opinion which is better,, boiling the seed in diluted coffee ( so the coffee penetrates the seed)or just using grounds and mixing it with the seed during jarring?


Spent grinds from brew. Drink the coffee, the remainder in the grinds is plenty strong. 60 minutes cook time at around medium heat after it starts boiling is pretty good. No extra soaking. I had soaked plenty times but it was better for making cake type jars out of seed. For good grain spawn though it was just easier to skip soaking and get fast colonization still. I think the PC does an eextra amount of mmoistening and softening the grain. I also would note that I ppull the jars out while hot from the pc and shake around to ensure it is evenly moist and not a cake in the bottom. I think that's in the no fail tek also.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 4, 2018)

It is in that tek.. just looking to some insight from you... I've used the coffee water in the past and boiled it in with crack corn and it seemed to have helped but I only did it the one time so I cannot confirm if it really did it not.. anyway I'm going to give your way ago aswell.. .


----------

